# 'Original Jan 20th Testers' Pregnancy Chat :)



## hayley x

Hey girls there was talk of making us a place to chat and move over to when getting our :bfp:'s as we seemed to be a very lucky thread :)

Hope all bumps and mummy-to-be's are doing well and enjoying the lovely sun :flower:

x

*September* 

26th - hayley x - Team BLUE - 38 week induction

26th - shiv - Team Yellow

*October*

31st - Jaybear5 - Team PINK - 38 week induction

*December*

9th - 30mummyof1 - Team Yellow

*Appointments*

April 13th - hayley x - Midwife
April 14th - Jaybear5 - 12 week scan 
30mummyof1 - Midwife 

May 13th - hayley x - Anomaly scan (20 week)


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh well done Hayley I never got round to doing it :p
X


----------



## hayley x

:thumbup: 

Shall I add our dates to the start :shrug:

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah sure Hun

Thankyou, me too! Not felt this poorly for a long time, been about 48hrs for me and oh, but my little boy had it since Thurs and he's still being sick :( x


----------



## Shiv

Ah nice one hayley!

Hope you and your family feel better soon Jaybear :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks Shiv! X


----------



## hayley x

Oh no, its always worse when the LO's have it too, when theres nothing you can do to really help them :( There was so much of it going around here every baby at baby group seemed to get it so I kept Daisy off for a couple of weeks after she had it.

Whats your due dates girls and I'll update with appointments too :)

:hi: shiv happy 16 weeks eeeek that suddenly sounds quite a lot pregnant doesnt is :happydance: x


----------



## Jaybear5

My due date is 31st Oct but will get a more accurate date on Thursday x


----------



## Shiv

26th Sept for me - I wonder what fruit I am turning into today?


----------



## Shiv

an Avocado!


----------



## Jaybear5

Ps I will also be induced at 38 weeks x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi!

can i join please! I am due 9th dec, and have 1st midwife app on 14th april :)

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Amy

morning girls, i have my midwife appointment on the 14th to :) due date approx 27th November. So sorry your all ill Clare its bad enough feeling pregnant ill without something else as well. Hope your better soon x x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

The 14th is a busy day! is that your 1st app Amy? 

Hope your feeling better soon Claire- and definitely in time to enjoy thurs xx

Hows everyone feeling? I really don't feel pregnant yet- now and again have a few twinges and feel a bit tired and nauseous but not that often. 

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Amy

Hi hun, yeah its my first appointment. I know what you mean about not feeling pregnant but im very lazy and my sickness has started gettin really bad from about 6weeks x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Cool, gl 2mos then hun x

Yeah i don't think i've definitely escaped ms yet as only 5+5 The thought of booze makes me heave! suppose thats good though seeing as can't drink it anyway :)

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

How are you today Claire? :)

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Still pretty rubbish just needing to sleep all day, my tummy feels so unsettled :( am seriously considering cancelling tomorrow but I'll be so gutted if I have to :(


----------



## hayley x

Good luck tomorrow girls :) oh Jaybear I really hope you dont have to cancel :( x

Saw midwife today and she listened into babys heartbeat :cloud9: best sound in the world :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no hope you don't have to hun :hugs: Keep us posted xx


----------



## Amy

you ok clare? Hope you can get to your scan today! Im at midwife at 3 Cant wait so i can get my scan sent off for x


----------



## Jaybear5

Well I'm washed and dressed which is a first in 5 days, so am gonna brave it and go for my scan even tho I still don't feel 100%
Am so nervous I hope everything is ok! Apt at is 2pm x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh and good luck with the MW Amy x x x


----------



## hayley x

good luck today girls hope everything goes well :) x


----------



## Amy

thank you x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm just back from midwife, she was suposed to be doing bloods today but decided against it as i had ds with me, who was being difficult! but least i'm registered now :) Gotta go back on mon for blood test.

GL Claire and Amy xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooooo I have the worlds naughtiest baby  It was hyper from the moment she put the wand on my belly and was yet again unable to get a decent photo or do measurments cos I am still measuring smaller(from what measurments they could get which were all random im between 10-11 weeks)...Grrr! So gotta go back again in 2 weeks and and have another go. Was amazing to see little arms and legs flying around, talk about bouncing of the walls....LOL! So here's to the 28th Apr when just hopefully I will have a scan that just goes smoothly. 

Photo attacthed, but as I said, not a very good one as baby has its back slightly towards the screeen and they made me empty my bladder cos it was too full(I CAN'T WIN).....
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx66/Lilmissbreezy/DSC_0001.jpg


----------



## Amy

Aww least you've seen your lo hun. I had bloods and swabs for Mrsa cos im high dependency and had to put urine sample in. Have to have scan and see vbac clinic as dd was section so need to discuss options. X


----------



## Amy

got my scan date today :) 10th of may so 3 weeks tomoro! Think I'll only be 11 weeks has anyone had the risks done on there scan?


----------



## hayley x

yay thats not long at all :) mines the 13th May so just a few days after :) Do you mean the NT testing at 11 weeks or in general? I had them done all 3 pregnancies at 11+5, 12+5 and 13 weeks, all come back low risk when combined with bloods. x


----------



## Shiv

My next scan is the 11th May so we will have a busy week of scans!

Amy - do you mean the actual risk of having an ultrasound or risk of Downs etc?


----------



## hayley x

shiv are you finding out what team youre on? x


----------



## Shiv

hayley x said:


> shiv are you finding out what team youre on? x

Nope we're going to keep it a suprise! are you still going to stay team yellow?


----------



## Amy

yeah the downs test i know it used to be the blood test at 17weeks but she said now they do it at the first scan. Aww a lovely week of us all seeing our babies!


----------



## Amy

when did everyone start feeling bubs?


----------



## Shiv

I'm still not positive that I am feeling bubs - it could be wind :haha:
I felt Sophia when I was about 20 weeks, I had an anterior placenta (at the front) so didn't really feel her that much really.

Oh and they will take bloods at your 12 weeks scan as well as measuring the nuchal fold at the back of babies head, then they combine the blood results, the measurement and your age to give you a risk factor.


----------



## hayley x

Defo team yellow - thankfully hubby is determined to stay teal yellow or I'd have booked a private scan by now :rofl:

I got my first flutters at 15+5 and for the last 3 evenings in a row I have felt a lot of movement :D x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi Ladies, sorry not been on for a while, having a break back home with family and enjoying some me time :) Got a second hand moses basket today with a rocker stand for £20, its now sat in my living room looking at me and I soooooo wish there was a baby to go in it :)
Hope everyone is OK? I am looking forward to my repeat scan next Thurs, just hope baby behaves this time lol.

New bump pic for you....Well baggy top doesnt show it properly, tho I look bloody huge everywhere else, I look and feel bloated all over, my arms, face etc! Urrrghh

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/206347_10150246753291241_538506240_9174940_1175563_n.jpg


----------



## hayley x

Awwww, I love when you first have baby things in the house, it makes it so exciting doesnt it. Only a week til your scan, I bet its had a spurt and is measuring ahead this time :haha:

Lovely bump, you look so summery and glowing :)

x


----------



## Jaybear5

I hope so Hayley. I just want this scan to go smoothly! x


----------



## Amy

Hi girls sorry iv been so busy iv not been on. Clare have you had your scan? Mines two weeks tomoro x


----------



## hayley x

Amy your pregnancy has flown, feels like yesterday you had just found out!!

My next scan is 2 weeks on Friday - Friday 13th - great :dohh:


----------



## Amy

i thought mine would be then as im 12 weeks the next day, im sure it'll be fine. Feels very slow to me lol trying to hide it till the scan is a nightmare!


----------



## Shiv

2 weeks tomorrow for my next scan!

Hayley - are you feeling Bertie move much? I haven't felt baby move yet (I don't think, i am putting all wiggles down to wind as shortly afterwards I always fart :haha:). i didn't feel Sophia until after 20 weeks and then not much at all, it was always a struggle getting up to my kick count each day, so maybe this is just a chilled out baby as well.


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey all.... :)
How is everyone?
I am just recovering from a manic week back home visiting family, i dont think ive ever done so much walking, and now I am feeling it big time! 
Shiv, ive been having flutters now for 2 weeks, deffo no the feeling from last night, so I am amazed im feeling it so early...
I have my scan tomorrow, just hoping it goes well and hopefully I will have a good piccy at last to share.
Can you belive im ready to move over to 2nd tri??? Eeeeeek x


----------



## hayley x

Shiv I first felt baby at 15+5 and hubby first felt baby at 18 weeks. Theyre not what I call big movements just constant tapping and poking :lol: for me the movements started really late cause I felt them so soon with Daisy :wacko: but they dont worry about movement until 24 weeks so still a way to go yet - plus my tummy muscles are crap :lol:

Good luck tomorrow JayBear - hope your rescan goes well.

I keep looking at my 13 week scan pics thinking is that baby really in my tummy - it doesnt feel real! By now with the other 2 I'd seen them both twice since the 12 week scan so its really hard waiting til 20 weeks, but will be amazed at the difference in Bertie's size - just 2 weeks and 2 days to wait, then we're off on holiday a few days later :happydance: x


----------



## Shiv

Oh where are you going on hols Hayley? We are off to Yorkshire for a week on Saturday - not terribly exciting but a week away none the less!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Jaybear


----------



## hayley x

I hope you have a lovely time away - has Sophia been on holiday yet?

This is our first family holiday and we're off to a haven park at blackpool (good old sun holidays :) ) Cant wait to go, just so we're all together and can go zoo etc. Never been there either. x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh Hayley could you re post your 13 week scan pics for me please...Will be good to get an idea of what I should see tomorrow x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Girls!

Lots to catch up on! Gl everyone with your scans, look forward to seeing some pics! I haven't got any more dates to share yet - waiting for booking in app and 12wk scan :)
Hope i hear soon so i can get excited :happydance:

xx


----------



## Amy

Hi girls im so jealous your all havin holidays wish i was! I Cant wait to start feeling movement i felt it at 16weeks with my 1st so im hoping its earlier this time! Good luck with your scan tomoro hun baby will look so different from last time. 12days till my scan! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanku, am nervous and hoping they get a better view this time! :) x


----------



## hayley x

What times your scan?

x


----------



## Jaybear5

1.50...... Its dragggggging! X


----------



## hayley x

:hissy: that feels ages away - cant wait to see your new pics x


----------



## Jaybear5

Just a quickie as ive been up clinic for over 3 hours and need a rest...But heres the piccy, Will update with info later on :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0001.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely pic Claire :)

xx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: lovely pic :) was baby measuring on dates this time. x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey. Thanks girls :) 
Yes baby was measuring 13+3 so only 2 days behind now so has caught up well yay!!!
Still super active so couldn't do the NT test as she couldn't be 100% accurate so gotta have the Quad test in 2 weeks time!
The baby was amazing tho, I could see it's brain, little nose and ears, was just the cutest and I admit to having a little cry, I was on my own too which I was upset about :( but very happy and in love! Roll on my 20 week scan, alot of people are saying girl from the scan pic, I have no idea! But can't wait to find out :)


----------



## hayley x

I instantly thought girl from your pic too - are you finding out? whens your next scan.

did they get any neck measurement? Bertie was playing up too, wanting to be face on the whole time :lol: we did manage to get a quick glimpse of his profile though to get the measurement :) 

x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah I will be finding out :) part of me is dying to pay private and find out earlier but know it would be a waste of money really!

No as far as I'm aware of she couldn't get one, she tried just after she got this pic(which might I add was in the last second of the scan lol naughty baby) but she couldn't be accurate so wouldn't note the measurement?!?!


----------



## hayley x

private gender scans are soooo worth it :) to just lay there and watch your baby for 15 minutes is amazing, then to go home and watch it all over again on dvd is such a lovely memory and keepsake. I had them with my other two and even watch the scans back now :) if you can afford it definately go for it :) to think 2 weeks tomorrow you could find out :D x


----------



## Jaybear5

I will be having a 3D scan eventually, not sure when the best time is? I heard around 25 weeks for quality? But not sure on that as have never had one...

I know, isnt it 18 weeks at the earliest on NHS? x


----------



## hayley x

I had mine at 27+5 and 28+3 which were both good but went back at 29 weeks and she had just gotten too big :nope:

I say 27 weeks is the perfect time, but ask when booking. My friend had hers at 24 weeks and you can tell its her daughter but she was still a little skeletal like iykwim?

x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah...Thats hun will remember that when booking. How far in advance can you book them? x


----------



## hayley x

I'm not sure, I think I booked mine after 20 week scan, so 6/7 weeks in advance. I love 4d scans - defo my favourite after 12 weeks scan - that ones the best, seeing this little being for the first time when its so surreal. x


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks hun will hang on for a bit then!
Need to find a place to go to first  x


----------



## Amy

Congrats hun baby looks lovely on pic! You've not got long till your next scan Cant they tell you then? When can they tell?tell?


----------



## Jaybear5

At the 20 week scan hun so it feels ages away :( lol x


----------



## Amy

not long hun x


----------



## Jaybear5

Just been to mamas and Papas and put a deposit down on a pram :) eeek x


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: what pram? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Zoom :) x
 



Attached Files:







Zoom2.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 30mummyof1

Girls i have my scan date - 31st May woo hoo! 

Couldn't believe the letter's been in the house about a week just someone put it in the spare bedroom?! random!

xx


----------



## hayley x

:) thats not long away at all - just 1 month :) I see the consultant that day too. At least you found the letter, it would be my luck to ring them moaning then find it after the phone call :lol: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay not long hun :) x


----------



## Amy

feels so much better when you have a date to look forward to!


----------



## hayley x

day late but happy 10 weeks :happydance:

I cant believe tomorrow I'm half way :shock: would love time to slow down! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks, hope the time flies by! but know what you mean hayley - you want to enjoy it as well as looking forward to all the little milestones :)
I was ready to ring them on Tues so yep i was lucky! haha Need to ring the midwife though as haven't heard anything on the booking in app yet.

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Funny how those first few weeks we wish away like no mans business, yet as we get further on we almost wish we could be pregnant forever....This will no doubt be my last baby so I plan to cherish every second of this pregnancy x


----------



## hayley x

This is our last baby too :( feels really sad thinking that, I absolutely love giving birth - its so amazing. But then I am looking forward to not having to have another pregnancy or newborn to worry about iykwim?

How is pregnancy treating you? I got my first proper bit of heartburn this afternoon but thankfully it eased off now Bertie is haveing a nice little prodding session :cloud9: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Aww the heartburn is a killer, I have been having it quite alot lately....Also acid reflux which I hate!
Pregnancy for me is going well at the mo, I am still quite tired especially come tea time, thats me ready for bed, but am feeling quite uncomfortable most of the time, having constant poking/tapping aswell. :)

It is a sad feeling, Jayden was always going to be our last child due to OH not wanting any more, but luckily he had a change of heart and we have this little one on the way. I always wanted 2 children by the time I was 30 so I feel happy in that sense. But it will be a bitter sweet moment when this one is born knowing there def will be no more...:(


----------



## Jaybear5

PS.....Is anyone starting to argue over baby names? My mum, sister and partner all hate my name choices :(


----------



## hayley x

This is the first time we've told ANYONE IRL our names and all my gran keeps saying is 'blossom' 'blossom' in a yuk kinda way :dohh: I dont care what people think if I like it I'll have it!! What are your names atm? x


----------



## Jaybear5

My names so far are, Oakley for a boy, and either Lexie or Layla for a girl. x


----------



## hayley x

Aww lovely :) x


----------



## Amy

love all your names girls, i only have Evie for a girl i love Harrison but it depends on surnames as my daughter has my name so bit of arguments with oh about lo surname. Heartburn is killing me already. Me and oh havin lots of problems at the moment so things are quite sad right now x


----------



## hayley x

Sorry to hear that Amy :( hope things get better soon, pregnancy hormones and pregnancy itself can be so stressful :hugs:

Love the name Evie - so pretty x


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww Amy big hugs hun! X x x
Love the name choices you have too :)


----------



## Jaybear5

New bump pic...
14+1.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0031.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey girls,

Sorry i haven't checked in for a while, glad to see you are all doing well although sorry to hear Amy that you and oh are not getting on too well at mo, hope things improve hun.

Lovely names, i only had 1 for a boy - Max - but oh doesn't like it! i swear he liked 1st time round and i didn't! men!

I'm not sure whether this will be our last baby or not, we have said we'd like 3 but it all depends for me on this pregnancy, birth and also how well oh's mum copes with babysitting the 2! We like to go out occasionally together and if we could never do that then it would be factor in having a 3rd. My parents wouldn't babysit overnight and his mum only had 1 child so we'll see :) Going to try and enjoy it like it might be my last any how :)

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey Rachel, how you feeling hun? Still feeling rubbish? x


----------



## hayley x

I think Max is a lovely name :) are you finding out the sex? you have lots of time to persuade him :haha: x


----------



## hayley x

Just wanted to share my latest bump pic :D had lots of pains yesterday then have this :) defo thinking baby's had a spurt


----------



## 30mummyof1

Better thanks Claire, although get worn out easily! Still don't have much appetite -have lost 6lbs since i got my :bfp:!

Yes we are going to find out the sex, my oh is pretty stubborn so i doubt he'll change his mind but you never know! I think we'll think more seriously about names once we know the sex :) Just got a feeling it is another boy!

Great bump pic hayley, can't wait for my stomach to harden and not just look flabby!

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad you are feeling better, I too get exhausted very easily...Feel like a total slob most of the time not wanting to do owt bu sit on the sofa and watch telly....

Hayley your bump is gorgeousssssss, wish mine would hurry up and 'round off' so it actually looks like a bump! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know what you mean, my house is a state - doesn't help having work done as well so its not just the usual mess! hopefully i can get oh to give me a hand at the weekend then it might be easier to keep on top of it!

Been trying to get hold of my midwife as still don't have a booking in app date but apparently she is on hols till mon, grrr! least i have scan date i supose :)


----------



## Jaybear5

My house looks like a bomb has hit it literally, I am able to do a bit more now but can't be bothered most of the time, so really need to start getting caught up. Roll on the nesting stage lol.

Oh I hope your midwife sorts your appointment out soon. How annoying! x

I have got to have the Quad test done next week, Eek!


----------



## 30mummyof1

It is annoying i thought seeing the doc at 4wks would have speeded everything up this time round, didn't see doc until 10wks with ds and then midwife at 16wks!

What does the quad test involve?

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Just blood work so I am told....Nice!

Oh I have just bought a maternity band off ebay. Anyone got one or tried one before? Hope its worth the money x

And also, my nipples are feeling very sore again all of a sudden...This normal?


----------



## hayley x

I had the triple test with Daisy cause they lost my NT testing bloods :gun: havent had it with the others though.

Do people really have tidy houses then? The only time our house has been tidy is before we moved in :rofl: as soon as I put things away theyre straight back out again by madam + a messy husband + a messy mummy = pig stye :rofl:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Haha! 
Well oh's parents always seem to look down their noses at our messy house, i shouldn't care but its hard, esp as his dad is always here! I guess if i had a job i wouldn't feel it was just down to me but then they only had 1 child so they haven't tried being pregnant and having another child to look after!


----------



## hayley x

some people have show homes - as much as I would love that and be so proud, its just not practical, we have too much stuff and our house is definately lived in. Its hard being pregnant and haveing a LO to look after. Daisy's at the age she wants to 'help' do everything I do so the hoovering alone in the living room takes twice as long :dohh: x


----------



## Jaybear5

My house is generally Tidy ish till 3pm...Then Jayden comes home and trashes the place, then Mark comes home at 6 and boom, one messy house again! Sigh....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah their house looks like a show home but then its only the 2 of them! we all have families so i know you girls understand! Thomas likes to help me too, well i say help...!


----------



## Jaybear5

Right I really need to move cos I have just realised ive been sat on here since about 10.30 this morning...Ooooops!
Take care girlies x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Morning girls....So have offically woken up depressed due to stepping on the scales for the first time since getting pregnant....Ive gained a stone so far...Eeeek! :(


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: I dont even own any scales. I hated being told by my consultant last time though that I wasnt to put on any more weight - some people just gain it, I would say I eat moderately healthily and am pretty active yet at a certain stage of pregnancy I always seem to put it on regardless of what I do or dont do. :hugs: x


----------



## Amy

morning girls, while you were talkin about messy houses iv been decorating mine :( im exhausted! Still need to find new curtains get a carpet and waiting for a sofa. Want it done before im to big x


----------



## Jaybear5

I know. I am not eating for 2 or anything, just normally...Humph :(

Hey Amy hows you hun? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire - if your not eating loads then there's not much you can do hun! some women just gain more so don't worry :)
Plus it might slow down now until your in the last trimester :hugs:

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

I think alot of it is down to the hospital telling me to eat more protien to lower my blood sugars....But yeah theres nothing I can really do about it, just worrying about how im gonna lose it all at the end lol...
x


----------



## Jaybear5

:) X
 



Attached Files:







P050511_09.40.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

Running around after a baby and 6yr old! and bf if you want/able to. 

I keep having little moaments of thinking how will i cope with 2! I know people cope but sometimes knowing what to expect is worse than not having a clue - like with your first!

xx


----------



## Amy

Hi girls, im feeling very poorly today and none stop for next days. X


----------



## hayley x

Booked a gender scan for tomorrow at kiddicare


----------



## Amy

your scan is Tuesday aint it? Lol. Let us know how it goes :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo exciting Hayley! how much does that cost? Can't wait for you to update us!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope your feeling better soon Amy :hugs:
x


----------



## hayley x

Its £79 :) I really didnt want to find out the sex but I'm finding it so hard emotionally not knowing so booked it last night, just 4 hours to go, really think its another boy but now I'm questioning why I think that :haha: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Gl hun, hope you feel more settled once you know. Excited for you :happydance:

I think i'm having another boy as well, but don't know why either! :haha:

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Good Luck Hayley, I am very jealous! :) I think boy too. Don't ask me why, just a guess! 

x


----------



## Jaybear5

Come on hayley its killlllllling me.....blue or pink???!!!???!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Hayley! where are you?! x


----------



## Amy

come on hun :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Haha!!! I won't sleep tonight until I know :p x


----------



## hayley x

...... :blue: :cloud9: absolutely over the moon x


----------



## Jaybear5

Awwwwww yay I was right :) congratulations hunny I'm so happy for you! Did you get ant pics?! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely a little boy, congrats hayley! :hugs: I was right too! :haha:


----------



## Shiv

Been away on holiday and come back to all kinds of excitement! Hayley! you caved :haha: Aw i am glad it is a boy for you :hugs:

Am I the only one not finding out the sex now?:dohh:

I worry constantly about not being able to cope with 2 LO's, but then I figure people have been doing it for generations so I will just have to cope. It is very scary though!

I had "only" put on 7lbs before I went onm holiday, but I really ate like a pig for the week we were away so I am not looking forward to stepping on those scales tomorrow morning (post wee obviously :haha:) I predict a 6lb gain :dohh:


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi Shiv welcome back hun hope you had a lovely holiday :) I too worry about how I will cope with two, especially with Jay being special needs he's hard work alone! Am sure we will all cope just fine tho :)

Well have just talked my bf into letting me have a private gender scan whooopppeeee :D so just gotta get it booked now, probably for around the 17-18 week Mark (or whenever half term is lol).... I can't wait.
Oooooo and also my popping is now combined with what I think are actual movements, very slight and vary in position but I'm lovin it

How is everyone?! Hayley do they give you a 'potty shot' photo at the scan?! X


----------



## Amy

Hi shiv welcome back. Dont even talk about weight gain lol. Iv just got dressed up for my sisters birthday and i nearly cried i look terrible with fat rolls on my back and huge arms i Cant wait to get back into a full on fitness when the baby is born x


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy hugs hun! I feel bloody huge, everything is one big task and I seem to huff and puff about like some big monster! Urrrgh x x


----------



## Shiv

I went for a walk on holiday - a very leisurely one and was struggling to talk I was that out of breath. I am a heffalump! I'll let you know the damage done on the scales tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Shiv

but in the meantime I am going to crack open the crunchie icecream I found in Tesco today :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooooooo crunchie ice cream.....To die for! x


----------



## hayley x

dont even mention weight - I dont even own scales but my bum has gotten big and my face is turning into a moon again :(

I did indeed cave, was really disappointed in myself but now I'm really happy with the decision, it was making me so down not knowing, I needed confirmation that this was a boy - or I could relax! 

We got a potty shot, I'll add a few pics :) he even blew us a kiss. 

Glad you had a lovely holiday shiv - whens your 20 week scan? x


----------



## hayley x




----------



## Jaybear5

Awwwww bless him those pics are gorgeous how cute! x


----------



## hayley x

Just 1 week 1 day and you could know your babies sex :yipee: x


----------



## Jaybear5

I know I can't wait!!! I'm gonna book in at window to the womb in Nottingham £50 for a 2D/4D scan so think that's good :) will be around 17wks when I find out tho I think, hope they don't have big waiting lists! Gonna try booking it tomorrow x


----------



## hayley x

I wouldnt have thought the waiting would be long thats a really good price for a gender scan :) if you went at 16 weeks and they couldnt see then they would re scan you for free so worth thinking about going as soon as they allow for sexing :) x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah I can't wait to know! The wait is actually killing me.... x


----------



## Shiv

Well I put on 4 lbs in a week! oops!


----------



## Jaybear5

Gender scan booked...Whooooop!
21st May, I will be 16+5 so hope that will be ok :) So friggin excited! Yay yay yay


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire- thats so exciting :)

you will find out before i even have my dating scan! Hope i get a nub pic, because i want to know too!

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooo only a few weeks till your scan Rachel I bet you're so excited :) do you have a preference for sex this time round?! Or any boy/girl vibes coming your way?! I don't have a clue for me, I have no feelings or guesses so it's kinda weird! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'd like a girl but i have a strong feeling its a boy! but as long as its healthy thats the main thing.

Yes i am soo excited! 3 wekks to go....


----------



## Jaybear5

15 weeks today yippeee....Getting closer to that half way mark thank god :)

Heres a couple bump pics from today, I see a change, higher up I think and more round....lol
 



Attached Files:







P090511_08.25_[03].jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 0









P090511_08.22.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 0









P090511_09.08_[01].jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hayley x

happy 15 weeks :dance: bump is getting bigger :D

20 weeks today for me - just 18 to go, this is crazy. Baby was kicking lots for Daddy last night :cloud9:


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay for the half way mark hun! Must feel good! :)
Awww go baby gooooo kick away at daddy...hehe! x


----------



## Amy

Aww happy 15weeks jay bump is coming along lovely! Happy 20weeks Hayley i Cant wait to start feeling kicks. Also Cant wait to be half way! Iv got my scan tomoro very excited and nervous! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooooo Amy good luck for tomorrow hun, make sure you post your pic as soon as you get home.... :) x x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats hayley on 20 and Claire on 15wks!

good luck 2mos Amy, can't wait to see pics :)

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Are any of you girls full time stay at home mums? If so do you know if there are any benefits we can claim? I heard the stopped the healthy eating grant back in April?! x


----------



## Shiv

Congrats on 15 weeks Jay and 20 weeks Hayley.

I am 20 weeks today as well! When is your scan Hayley? I think it is on Thursday but i could have made that up! 

My scan is on wednesday, I'm a bit nervous as I am not feeling that much movement. I thought I was getting pretty big but I took myfirst bump pic this morning and I don't look very big. There is no pleasing me, when I think I am big I don't wanna be so fat and when I think I am small I worry!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Amy - look forward to seeing a picture!

Here is my 20 week bump.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks with no2.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv your bump is gorgeous, good luck with your scan...Make sure you post your piccies. What an exciting week ahead for us all x x


----------



## hayley x

Shiv you look perfect for 20 weeks - about the size I looked with Alex at 20 weeks :)

My scan isnt til Friday, but wow a week of scans here :) Daisy has one tomorrow, like a pregnancy scan but on her kidneys, do you think they'll believe me if I say I'm Daisy and 15 months old to get an early scan :rofl:

Good luck to you both with your scans, nervous times :lol:

It's weird, 19 weeks was half way for me, yet it feels better now I'm 20 weeks as oficially 20 weeks is half way :D so exciting :D x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I am a stay at home mum Claire but have no idea sorry! but yes they did get rid of the £190 health grant i know that much, boo!

No scans for me this wk, but i always celebrate getting to another wk! so roll on 10wks on friday :)


----------



## hayley x

Oh I forgot - I'm a SAHM but I dont get any benefits. Hubby works a full week and we get child tax and tiny amount of working tax but thats it. x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah my bf works a 40hr week and we do get tax credits but just wondered if there were any grants but obviously not! :( x


----------



## hayley x

:nope: not that I know of :( not even sure start grant if you already have a child! x


----------



## Jaybear5

O well....
Hayley, love your new signature how gorgeous x Does it feel funny that bump has a name? Do you call bump Oliver now? I wll be so glad to stop saying It/bump/baby bear etc lol x


----------



## Shiv

We still name our bump even though we don't know what sex it is. This time bump is called "Dilbert" hahahahahahaha.

We called Sophia, "Philbert" while she was in my tummy, by the end of the 9 months I had grown quite fond of the name, so it was probably a good job she a girl otherwise she could have been lumbered with Philbert as a name forever!:haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

LMAO....Love the names Shiv! Thats so cute x


----------



## hayley x

Love the names :) Our baby is Bertie, but trying out his new name on him now :) x


----------



## Amy

well girls, scan went ok bit annoyed cos didnt get to see lo much cos the lady did the measurements then showed us head heart etc then said we can go and got a terrible tiny pic that you can just make out babys back and head. All in all im very sad about!


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh hun I know how you feel my first one was like that too :( big hugs... Were they able to do all the measurements etc?! Are your dates correct?! Maybe it will be worth you booking a private one in a few weeks?! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh thats a shame Amy, with my ds and his 20wk scan i couldn't see what was going on and all she said was i need to see what i'm doing and i'm thinking its my baby!

Post a pic anyway hun. Are your dates correct?

xx


----------



## Amy

i was 12weeks Exactly so 4days out. Im not sure where i can get a private one around here but I'll def look into it. With my dd i bonded so much on that first scan this one i didnt feel like it was even my baby!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good news your 4 days ahead but sorry you don't feel like you could bond hun. There is a private group called babybond, who are based all round the country - maybe there is 1 near you? dating scans are £99. xx


----------



## hayley x

:( sorry you couldnt get a proper look at baby. Our hospital has just installed new tv's so you can watch everything theyre doing whereas before it was like yours, quick glimpse and youre out kinda thing. Although it did depend on the person scanning to how much you get to enjoy seeing baby :( I too highly recommend private scans, theyre purely for youre pleasure of watching baby, so maybe go in 4 weeks and find out the gender at the same time :flower: babybond gender scans are £79 so worth waiting a little longer and get to know the sex too.

x


----------



## Shiv

Amy - so sorry your scan wasn't as magical as it cold have been. It won't be too much longer before you start feeling movements and I am sure that will help you bond with baby :hugs:

My DH felt the baby move for the first time last night:cloud9: and it's my 20 week scan today. Nervous, I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv good luck with your scan today hun....Are you staying team yellow?? Make sure you post a pic when you get back :)

Yeah Amy google private scans in your area, there are sure to be some.... :) x x x Post your lil pic anyway, remember my 12 week scan? Was a black blob literally. x x


----------



## Amy

good luck for your scan hun! Iv found a baby bond near me :) didnt think there would be one!


----------



## Amy

i Cant get on a computer to put my pic on but will when i can


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay Amy glad you have found one babe... get booking :)
I have my private one next Saturday so will be sure to let you know how I get on x x


----------



## Amy

is it with baby bond? X


----------



## Shiv

Where abouts are you Amy?


----------



## Jaybear5

No Hun I'm going to window to the womb in Nottingham! But have heard great things about babybond x


----------



## Amy

north east shiv think iv found one near im gonna call them


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooooo let us know how you get on Amy :) x


----------



## Shiv

All fine at our 20 week scan, we were in and out within 5 minutes - didn't look too hard as didn't want to see any "bits", although i am sure she slipped up and said "here are her legs" but i could have imagined that!


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad all went well Shiv! Oooo so might be girl then?! :) did you get any pics?! X


----------



## Shiv

I did get some pics but they aren't very good.


----------



## Shiv

I just ordered myself a ridiculoulsy expensive maternity dress! I don't have anything dressy to wear and we are having a leaving do next week (because we are moving) and i just would like to feel attractive for once. I swear I don't think i have felt attractive once since before Sophia was born, so I thought maybe a nice dress help!

Here it is!
https://www.tiffanyrose.com/maternity/clothing/GRB.html

What do you think? I am clearly mental as it will probably only be worn a couple of times, but I don't remember the last time i treated myself to anything, and I do find it really hard to treat myself when pregnant as youc an't exactly have a bottle of wine!


----------



## hayley x

absolutely beautiful dress shiv you will look amazing :) a lot of money but its one of the best maternity dresses I've seen :)

Glad to hear your scan went well, exciting to guess, what does your gut feeling say?

Went to town today and got Bertie some gorgeous little shoes from pumpkin patch, Daisy lived in a pink pair like this so its nice he has a special pair too :cloud9:


2 days until our big scan, getting really nervous!


----------



## Shiv

I am not sure what my gut says Hayley - I had a boy dream a few weeks ago, but nothing since, today i am thinking girl, so who knows! Towards the end of my pregnancy with Sophia I was having lots of girl dreams (didn't have a single boy dream) so I figure I might have a feeling a bit more nearer the time.

Feeling the baby move quite a lot recently, it was confirmed I have an anterior placenta so that explains why i haven't felt too mush up until now. I had an anterior one with Sophia and when other people were moaning about being kicked senseless I was still only getting an occasional battering, so I am hoping to get an easy time of it again.

Good luck with your scan on Friday Hayley, I love the little shoes! Sophia would never keep anything on her feet :dohh:


----------



## hayley x

I had an anterior placenta with Daisy too and I'm glad I dont have one this time, didnt with Alex either! I think girl for you but that might be influenced with what you said about the scan, wish I'd have guessed before :lol: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv that dress is just beautiful, I had a look on that site the other day funnily enough! x

Hayley how cute are those little shoes..Arrrr! I love pumpkin patch, I can't wait to start buying some pink or blue things from there :) And good luck for the scan on Friday, I am sure everything will be just perfect x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh shiv thats a beautiful dress, i love it! and i love the little shoes...so cute!

Well done on not finding out Shiv, i remember with my 1st we didn't find out but did ask could she tell and she said "oh yes" so we were thinking that's prob a boy then! and he was!

Not long to find out now then Claire! i'm jealous i asked my oh about having one but he didn't seem convinced in finding out earlier than 20wks boo!

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Rachel work on him! My oh wasn't convinced either but I said well what if they couldn't tell the sex at the 20 week scan, that seemed to bring him round plus the fact I'm paying for it not him helped... Lol...I didn't find out with Jay so I'm kinda nervous to find out actually, more worried about how I'll feel if it's another boy! X


----------



## hayley x

hubby has said no to all 3 gender scans :rofl: just book him it as a 'treat' :lol: Is your birthday coming up? 

Jaybear - do you desperately want a girl then? Try and focus on all the benefits of another boy. A little brother for your son. Reuse his clothes (if you still have them) another gorgeous son. Getting to have another baby after this one. I hope you get your girl but try and prepare for a boy as much as you can just incase xxx


----------



## Jaybear5

It's honestly all I can think about, I would just love a girl, have always wanted one of each and would def feel like my family is compete! Of course I'd be happy with a boy and would love him just the same, but know my heart would sink knowing he would be my last child and I'd of never got the chance to have a girl :( the fact that nearly everyone is predicting girl makes it worse cos I want to believe them but daren't get my hopes up and worry people will think I'm a selfish cow for feeling this way! Im telling myself tho that the feeling of disappointment would only last a second which it will cos the minute I see my baby I fall in love each and every time! X


----------



## hayley x

I understand that now, you'd be sad for the daughter you'll never have rather than sad for the son you're having. tbh until this pregnancy I didnt understand why people could have a gender preference. I didnt let myself believe I was desperate for a boy. But the truth is I was. I am. But I know I would love another daughter more than anything if he was to be a girl iykwim. Most people guessed boy for me from the start, IRL. Have you posted your scan pic in the thread by 6lilpigs? the ladies on there predicted Oliver was a boy from his skull as he had no visible nub, maybe worth giving that a shot? its only a theory so nothing definate. Whats your gut feeling on sex? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Aww Hun I think deep down we do all have a preference even if we don't want to believe we do so I guess we will all feel a little upset if we don't get what we want! It's only natural x I'm over the moon you got your little boy I really am :)
No i don't think I have! Is the thread in the 2nd Tri?! Everyone predicted girl pretty much by the skull theory so who knows?! Funny thing is I have no gut feeling, it's weird!


----------



## 30mummyof1

No nothing special coming up but might be able to convince him if i can get a late app or sat maybe? he wouldn't want to take a day off work as he wouldn't get paid so would work out v expensive! 
I completely understand Claire, i feel the same :( I would just be a second of feeling disapointed but all the same. I think thats why i want to find out this time, so i can prepare myself. However i do feel its a boy, much stronger feeling than i had with Thomas.


----------



## Amy

evening girls, love the guts feelings about sex talk. My family is over run by girls so think I'll have another but i do feel different i never felt this sick last time it went and now its back full swing the pain in my tummy with it is awfull so hoping it mite be a boy this time but i would be happy either way. Well when she weighed me yesterday I'd only put 1kg on since my booking appoint so felt better about that x


----------



## hayley x

I knew with all of mine, hubby is still amazed my gut feeling was 3/3 :smug: 

both boys I had no sickness, my girl was opposite and although I wasnt sick, I felt like I was being dangled from a ship all day :lol:

30 mummy, defo get an evening scan appointment, its so worth it :) 

amy, how many children do you already have? just the one? x


----------



## Amy

yeah just my little girl i breezed thru that pregnancy apart from the heartburn


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ooo Hayley i wonder if thats sign for me then, from about 4/5 wks till 9 i felt like i had a kinda hangover on a boat?! sometimes all day sometimes just in the morning. hmmm! I don't remember feeling like that with Thomas, think i just had nausea if i smelt something i didn't like..

Amy, are you going to update your ticker?

How is everyone today?

xx


----------



## Amy

i Cant do it on my phone i tried yesterday :( i put them on when i borrowed my friends lap top. See i never felt sick with my dd only if i smelt something bad x


----------



## Jaybear5

Ive def suffered with the 'hung over' feeling this time which I never had with my son, also heartburn and extreme tiredness, so will be interesting to see if the differences mean a different sex! 
I defo think the MS wives tale is just that, I know loads of women who never had it and had girls....Each pregnancy is just different in my eyes regardless of the gender! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep Claire..what will be, will be!


----------



## Jaybear5

I do pray its team pink for us tho hun I really do!!! x x x x x

To Hayley and Shiv, On Monday night, I sat down to rest in the evening and started to feel alot of popping and what I thought was wriggly side to side movements....Since then not much at all, the odd popping etc. Is that normal to feel some one day and not the other at this stage? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too hun, i hope we can go shopping for cute little pink things! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Shiv

Jaybear - yep i would say that is completely normal. I feel bubba every day now, but that is only in the last week or so. Certainly up until 20 weeks it was very sporadic for me!

And i didn't have a drop of morning sickness or anything else for that matter when is was pregnant with Sophia (just heartburn towards the end), so defo a myth!)


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooooh Shiv you have given me hope for team pink hehe! Damn these wives tales...
I so hope Rachel, how fab would it be! I love those cute little headbands all the baby girls seem to be wearing at the mo. Arrrr x x


----------



## hayley x

I dont believe its a myth, but a theory that doesnt neceserrily work for everyone!

Regarding movement mine was just like tapping for ages, but I did notice it about once a day, usually in the evening after dinner and while I was sitting down. Regular movement isnt considered important until 24 weeks so you have a way to go for baby to get into a pattern :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks hun, yes I tend to feel any sort of movement during the evening if im gonna feel it, but like you said not important at this early stage.. x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooo I am at the hospital again this afternoon for my fortnightly check up and I have the Quad test.......Am bricking it and hoping the results come back low risk....Eeek x


----------



## hayley x

Do you get a scan or is it just the bloods? I saw Alex's bits at my 15 week scan :) x


----------



## Jaybear5

No just blood work at this one apparently... :( wish I was having a scan. x


----------



## 30mummyof1

GL Claire for this avo' :hugs:

I'm still waiting for the bloody midwife to get in touch - apparently they like to see people between 8 and 12wks so i supose i'm only 10 but still annoying! Going to ring again next week if i don't hear anything.


----------



## hayley x

Definately ring, some people have such a challenge to get to see a midwife its silly! 

Good luck Claire :) x


----------



## Jaybear5

All went well this afternoon :) blood test done not sure when I will get the results tho?! Also they are leaving me 4 weeks now cos I'm doing so well with my sugars yay!
Ooooooo and mw listened to bubs and after a 2 attempts we heard it's little heartbeat pumping away strongly, was so lovely :) (but very low down~on my knicker line) but uterous was measuring bang on! 20 week scan booked for 9th June(day before Jays birthday)....excited!!!!!! X


----------



## Shiv

Glad it all went well and not too long until your scan either!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad it went well Claire, not long to wait either :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks girls I'm so happy! Bring on the next 4 weeks :) daren't mention my gender scan to them tho ha, not sure how they feel about them?! X


----------



## hayley x

I've only ever told my midwife about the gender scans, but after :lol:

Pleased all went well today and not long to wait for your scan, it will fly round :)

Mines in the morning, getting really nervous x


----------



## Shiv

Good Luck in the morning Hayley, I am sure everything will be fine. I was nervous before my scan as well :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck for today Hayley I am sure everything will be just perfect :) enjoy getting to see little Bertie again :) look forward to the update later x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good luck Hayley, look forward to seeing pics xx


----------



## Amy

good luck today hayley. Glad all went well Claire x


----------



## Jaybear5

How did it go Hayley? x


----------



## hayley x

Very relieved to say everything went perfectly and we're still on team :blue: :dance: x


----------



## Shiv

yay glad all went well!


----------



## hayley x




----------



## Shiv

CUTE pic!


----------



## Jaybear5

OMG he is sucking his thumb...Awwww that is the cutest!! So glad all is well x x NOW RELAX :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely pic x


----------



## Amy

Aww :) x


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy upload your piccie hunny......How are things with OH? hope they are better..... x x
Rachel, only couple more weeks till your scan, bet you can't wait....x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah excited but nervous, just hope everything is ok :)


----------



## hayley x

Happy 10 weeks 30mummy :flower:


----------



## Amy

really bad hun i Cant believe its all happened! If i get on a computer hun. My phone wont add pics x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh Amy, I am so sorry things are still bad....If you need to chat you know where I am ok....Hugs x x x


----------



## Amy

Thanks hun i just dont know whether im coming or going at the moment. My partner left me when i had my dd so now feel like a complete failure with two children with different fathers and im gonna be on my own again :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Hayley :)

Hope you get everything sorted Amy, i really do :hugs:

I booked a private early scan today girls, i've just felt different this last wk and its scaring me. So rather than spend the next 2 1/2 wks worrying i thought i need to do something and luckily oh agreed :) Just hope its good news now on Thursday. 

xx


----------



## Amy

im sure it'll be fine hun but i dont blame you booking it. Im gonna try and book my gender scan today x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh good for you Rachel, is it for today? Let us know how it goes?

Amy was having problems uploading her scan pic so she text me it, and here it is....It really is so cute hun x x
 



Attached Files:







14052011266.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Amy

Thanks hun. Looks way smaller than 12weeks tho x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cute pic :)

No not today Claire, Thurs at 1.30. So nervous...but gotta do it


----------



## hayley x

aww lovely pic <3 looks smaller cause its not zoomed in as much. 12 week scans are my favourite :cloud9:

oooh mummy, you booked a private scan? I hope it flies round and goes really well - could they not fit you in any sooner? baby will look like a real baby by then :D x


----------



## Jaybear5

Ow Thursday how exciting :) everything will be just fine hun! :) x


----------



## Amy

argh tried to book gender scan today but there not open till Monday. Hope they can fit me in I'll be 13weeks by then. When's your scan claire. X


----------



## 30mummyof1

No that was the 1st date Hayley so i will almost be 11wks but still worth the reasurance and then i can just look forward to the dating scan a wk and half later.

Thanks Claire :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Amy- are you going with baby bond? if so you can book online :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Mine is next Saturday so this time next week I'll know what I'm having eeek! Yeah try online Amy :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Exciting Claire, bet you can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Jaybear5

I just hope everything goes well :) both nervous and excited and just know it's gonna be the longest week in history lol x


----------



## Amy

i tried online girls and it wouldn let me put my due date in just kept going back to todays date x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh thats a bugger....:( Maybe try again later or tomorrow? x


----------



## Amy

argh everytime i go to confirm my card details and pass word my phone keeps cutting me off now! Cant win


----------



## Mamof1

Hello girls its very quiet in the other thread....amy...jay....check out my post in pregnancy tests ;) xx


----------



## Amy

omg mam :) bfp Yey im so happy! Have you done any other tests other than ic's? X


----------



## Mamof1

Amy said:


> omg mam :) bfp Yey im so happy! Have you done any other tests other than ic's? X

Not yet, Im going to wait until Tuesday & do a FRER. I did another IC around 2pm & it was slightly fainter but defo BFP. Im sooooo nervous!!!


----------



## Amy

i got my bfp on a frer at 11dpo at 6pm so there very good for early detection. I hope its def your bfp im so excited :) x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Eeeeeeek Mam I am so excited for you hun x x x


----------



## Mamof1

I really hope it is, but im pretty sure 2 BFP in a day means its defo my time!!. Theses were 10miu tests, and they were pretty clear and they lines are still there, lighter because its dry...but still there :D:D woooooo!!!


----------



## Jaybear5

Yipppeeeee :) x x x are you going to do a Digi?!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Replied to your post in pregnancy tests - i think its a bfp too! welcome to the new thread! :)


----------



## Amy

two with good lines your def here :) welcome to morning sickness and exhaustion its great! :) x x


----------



## Mamof1

Im terrified to test again....I think Im goin to wait until Tuesday and either get a FRER or Digi..or maybe both haha!!. OMG Im so scared!!


----------



## Mamof1

Amy said:


> two with good lines your def here :) welcome to morning sickness and exhaustion its great! :) x x

:haha: I need to get my head around it, I was super relaxed this month. Been having some crampy twinges and I seriously have lost count of the number of times I have ran to the toilet today thinking AF had arrived!.


----------



## hayley x

:yipee: welcome to the preggo club mam :D good luck with testing - when is AF due? I found the time waiting for AF to 'come' the worst and was relieved when I missed it x


----------



## Mamof1

hayley x said:


> :yipee: welcome to the preggo club mam :D good luck with testing - when is AF due? I found the time waiting for AF to 'come' the worst and was relieved when I missed it x

AF was due between Friday and today!!. Ive just noticed I have mega sore boobs aswell :wacko:


----------



## Amy

iv been feeling down today and its really made me smile :) im so happy for you x x


----------



## Mamof1

Amy said:


> iv been feeling down today and its really made me smile :) im so happy for you x x

Aww thank you Amy!. I can't wait to do a digi, whens best to do a digi? x


----------



## Amy

i did mine the morning after i got a bfp on the frer so 12dpo x


----------



## Mamof1

Amy said:


> i did mine the morning after i got a bfp on the frer so 12dpo x

When I go shopping on Tuesday Im going to get one :happydance:. Im sitting here having AF like cramps Im absolutely terrified.


----------



## Amy

i still get them now hun so bad i double over sometimes. Got lots of sticky thoughts for you! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck with the other tests hun, you'll be fine! I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and still get AF cramps and I still worry but all normal x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Morning girls how are we all feeling? 
16 weeks today, Yay! And am now on major countdown for Saturday :) x


----------



## Amy

Yey bet you Cant wait! Im 13weeks tomoro so not to far behind :) gonna book my gender scan today! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy 16wks Claire! Exciting wk for you :happydance:


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks girls... :) It feels good reaching this week for some reason x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh Amy let us know if you get your scan booked hun xx


----------



## Mamof1

Omg! 16 weeks & 13 weeks! thats has flown over!!!. If this is defo it for me I will be 4 weeks 1 day preg :D. Ive been up and down all night to the loo checking AF hasn't started :lol:


----------



## Jaybear5

Mam, I still check when I wipe everytime I go to the Loo....Nothing changes...lol x


----------



## Shiv

Hi, My name is Shiv and I am a knicker checker :haha:

21 weeks today! I love that this group has lots of different stages of pregnancy, I think it will be really helpful as we all progress through.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too! we're all the same regardless of stage lol


----------



## Jaybear5

It is great! :) x


----------



## Mamof1

Couldn't help but run out n get a digi test this morning :blush:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/untitled-3.jpg

Big thank you to all you girls for being so supportive and positive!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww Mam congratulations! If anyone deserves it, You do!!! :) X X X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay! nothing like seeing it on a digi! :happydance:


----------



## Mamof1

I think OH has become a POAS addict...he wants me to do the other digi and the tesco test I have haha!.

Thanks girls, Im over the moon, Ive got a hot flush going on Im that excited LOL xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hehe..I think by the time I was 7 weeks pregnant I had racked up a total of 25 tests!!! :blush:
x


----------



## Mamof1

Jaybear5 said:


> Hehe..I think by the time I was 7 weeks pregnant I had racked up a total of 25 tests!!! :blush:
> x

:haha: You shouls have shares in FRER :haha:


----------



## Shiv

yay Mamof1 - nothing like seeing that word "pregnant" in black and white!


----------



## Amy

Aww mam im so happy for you :) i booked my gender scan girls 11th June I'll be 16+4weeks cost £80 thought that was great price x


----------



## Jaybear5

Whooohoooo awesome! Not long to wait either:) how exciting x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Exciting news Amy, not long! :)


----------



## Shiv

Hayley - I think you need to update the first page, it still says you are team yellow:haha::haha::haha:

Is anyone else going to actually stay team yellow with me, I expect you all to at least be playing the guess my babies gender game with me if i am the only one!


----------



## Mamof1

Ooooo! thats a great price not that long now!. I have a doctors appointment on Thursday then I assume he will tell me to make a booking in appointment with the midwife :D x


----------



## Amy

Cant wait to see your pics Claire! Does anyone know do i have to take my blue book for it. Didnt say on the email x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am due, so far, on January 8th!!

till my next appt I wont have an official due date, this is just based on my lmp!


hi everyone!!


----------



## Mamof1

Hi 9!! Whats team yellow? x


----------



## Shiv

Mamof1 said:


> Hi 9!! Whats team yellow? x

Means you aren't finding out the sex. So boy is team blue, girl is team pink and not finding out is team yellow.


----------



## Mamof1

Shiv said:


> Mamof1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi 9!! Whats team yellow? x
> 
> Means you aren't finding out the sex. So boy is team blue, girl is team pink and not finding out is team yellow.Click to expand...

:thumbup: dohhhh lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol

I am not sure if we are finding out or not. have to ask the hubs.


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey 9 congrats Hun :) welcome over

Amy do you mean your bounty pack/hospital notes etc?! I'm not sure if you have to take them or not, I doubt it tho as it's purely for 'bonding' purposes and not medical...I've not been told I need to take anything. X


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm gonna be finding out too Shiv Sorry! 

Welcome 9, hope your well :)


----------



## Mamof1

I woke up convinced AF was here....but she's not :D. But I will have to wear a panty liner sorry TMI!. How is everyone? afew cramps here, but strangley they're not quite the same cramp as my AF, also felt abit sickly while brushing my teeth!!.


----------



## Jaybear5

It's just the start mam lol....I always think the different with pregnancy cramps is they always go away after 10 mins or so(do for me anyway) yet period cramps I could have all day every day for a week! 

I am feeling fine, still not what I'd say was fabulous, still super tired, no energy really, and my son is pushing me to my limit right now! Roll on the 'blooming' stage if it ever comes to me lol x


----------



## Amy

just when had a 4d scan with dd i had to take my notes. So glad you girls are joining us :) hope the other girls come soon. Im gutted i Cant get my ticker on! X


----------



## Amy

just realised i slept thru and didnt have to pee at all till this morning :) small things :)


----------



## Amy

Yey that one worked!


----------



## Jaybear5

Lol...Thats the one thing(touch wood) I havent suffered with yet. Weeing! You watch i'll of gone and talked it up now and be up all night ha x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Lucky you! i've had it since about 4wks! have to pee before bed once or twice during night and as soon as i wake up! doesn't matter if i've not even drank since 6pm!

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh no its awful I know, so I feel very lucky so far to have escaped it! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm hoping it will ease off for a bit till nearer the end. 9mths of this will be a right pain!


----------



## Mamof1

I had my 1st bout of actual sicky this afternoon. We were having a tyre changed at the garage and the smell of all those tyres made me vomit :(. Ahh well, atleast Im not alone!!. How many are left on the original thread to get BFP? 2?. Im rooting for them!! xx


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG I finally found you ladies!
I havent gotten my bfp yet but Im determined to get it this year for sure!!
:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks for the welcome ladies!! having a rough morning it is rainy and cold. but today will be good. how is everyone?


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey Lisa we are all rooting for you hun! 
Mam poor you, hugs x


----------



## Mamof1

Come on Lisa!! you know its going to happen our thread is mega lucky!.

I think Im cracking up :haha: I had to go and buy a clearblue digital just to see the numbers, as the other digi was just a tesco own brand one.

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/230122_2059898859962_1319388485_32469604_3951380_n.jpg


----------



## Amy

Hi girls iv had a very hectic day gettin my living room carpeted then my new sofa came and new tv stand im totally exhausted. Mam the smell of rubber still makes me gag! Hi Lisa your next girl! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Ow Amy how exciting tho lots of new stuff :) bet it looks fab!
Mam it's great seeing those numbers huh....so excited for you..

My belly feels very tight today so think I could be in for a growth spurt! Hoping my belly button area will pop out tho!!!!


----------



## Mamof1

Lots going on then Amy!, will be worth it when its all finally finished.

Ewww Jay! I hateeee belly buttons Im not sure what it is about them but the creep me out :haha:. Oooh if it feels tight it may itch alittle mine did when i was preg with my son!. Woooo that means a nice bump for you :D


----------



## Jaybear5

Hayley hope you're ok hun?! Not seen you on here for a little bit x

Am using palmers lotion on my belly Mam, so not suffered with itching yet tho know I will the bigger I get. I feel huge! lol x


----------



## Shiv

Did Hayley go on holiday? I remember she was going away sometime after me?


----------



## Jaybear5

Ah yeah you could be right I remember her saying something about a holiday! X


----------



## Mamof1

i think i look about 5 month preg to start with so... haha x


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooooo Rachel guess what I had to do during the night?!?! Pmsl I knew I'd talked it up :p x


----------



## 30mummyof1

haha, oh no Claire! Might just be a one off?!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I confessed all to oh today girls!! i mean about this site haha, i almost a bit sad though that my guilty secret has been found out! but he was fine well until i said i've been on here from beginning of ttc then he was a little concerned what i might have been putting! haha

How is everyone? I defo feeling preggo today, v tired. Feeling a little more positive about scan tomorrow now :)


----------



## Mamof1

Scan tomorrow Mummy? Ooooo!! how exciting! xx


----------



## Shiv

oooooooooooh good luck with the scan tomorrow!

Just had a midwife appt, all is well, blood pressure is good, wee was good and babies heartbeat was nice and strong :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks guys :)

Great news Shiv :happydance:


----------



## Mamof1

Great news Shiv :D xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck for tomorrow Rachel, Cant wait to see some piccies :)
Great News Shiv, Glad all is well with bubs x x


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies for the welcome even tho Im still not preggers..
I've been having AF cramps on and off since O and had terrible ones this morning but still no AF yet. she's officially due tomorrow or Friday.. FXd :hugs:
good luck at your girls' appts. :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Lisa - how are you nipples?


----------



## LiSa2010

hmmm my breasts feel full but nipples don't hurt.


----------



## Jaybear5

Lisa when are you testing hun?! X


----------



## LiSa2010

I am sooooo scared to test and see that bfn.
have any of you tested with an OPK first before testing with an HPT?
I tested today with diluted urine using an OPK and there was a very very faint line...


----------



## Mamof1

I tested with a OPK 3 days ago and didnt even get a hint of a line! 

:test:!!!!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks Mam. I don't have HPTs and Im just hard headed and won't go and buy one cuz Im just too scared to see a bfn :sad1:


----------



## Mamof1

Aww I was the same, and nearly died wen it was a BFP didnt expect it as we only dtd 4 times since AF went!!. Has to be your turn next!. If AF isn't here by tomorrow then you should test :D xxxxx


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks sweety!!! :hugs: Im keeping everything crossed for me lol


----------



## Mamof1

So am I! Im really rooting for you xxxx


----------



## Jaybear5

I've been up A&E all night girls , I'm bleeding :(
Had scan baby looks as hyper as ever and heartbeat looked strong, she said my cervix was closed and what blood was up there was old blood! But are classing this as a 'threatened miscarriage' 
I am so upset and scared right now! I've been up there on my own since 1am and just about to head home now! Have to return at 1.30pm for an Anti D injection and another blood pressure check as not suprisngly mine was sky high tonight!

Please god let this just be a random bleed and my baby be ok :( x x


----------



## Mamof1

OMG Jay!!!! Im so sorry you were alone at A&E and this is happening. Im praying for you and your baby. Please keep us updated hun. Will be thinking about you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg claire, i sooo hope everything is ok. You poor thing going through it by yourself. 

Please keep us updated hun, thinking of you xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Thankyou both! Trying to rest and stay positive Xxxx
Rachel good luck with the scan hun enjoy every second!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh thanks hun :hugs:

Yes make sure you do xx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: Jay :hugs: I hope everything is okay. keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## Mamof1

Hope everything is ok Jay, get plenty of rest hun xx

Been to my GP today..he didnt even want to test lol. Anyway turns out I actually miscalculated my dates as my LMP was 10/4 not 17/4, it was noted down from my last appointment with my Physciatrist. I guess with having alot on my mind and not really trying this month I kinda got muddled. Wouldnt have happend if I still of been temping but anyway im now 5 weeks 4 days lol. My booking in appointment is next Tuesday! x

How has the scan gone Mummy? x


----------



## LiSa2010

wow Mam, that's great! time to change your ticker.... :hugs:


----------



## Amy

great news mam being put forward! Claire keep me updated how you are! How's scan day gone 30mammy? X


----------



## Mamof1

I cant believe your 13 weeks Amy. Its seems like yesterday I was congratulating you on your BFP!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey girls, 

well everything was fine - a healthy bouncing baby! was pretty calm, esp compared to Thomas at his 12wk scan who was doing somersaults!
I was put forward couple of days - now 7th Dec. Feeling much better now.

How are you Claire? :hugs:

Great news mam! x


----------



## Jaybear5

Great news mam :)
Rach glad baby is happy in there, hope it went well did u get some pics?!

Just updated in 2nd Tri so will copy and paste it here xxx

Thank you so much everyone! It's nice to know I'm not alone!
Well just to update still bleeding but it's more like brown cm when I wipe now so feeling a little more positive that it's darkened and doesnt appear to be getting heavier etc! Just got back from hospital, had Anti D injection and luckily my blood pressure is back to normal but they sent my wee off for testing as it had a trace of protien in but MW suspected it was cos of the bleed and to not worry!
So now I hope and pray my little baby bear will be just fine and it is indeed just a random bleed. I had the same at 15 weeks with my son but still a shock to happen again.

Time for rest, thanks again for your well wishes x x

Ps~ how many of you think it's still a good idea to go ahead with my gender scan on Saturday?! I'm not sure what to do for the best, I know it would give me reassurance seeing bubs again, guess I'm just nervous incase something is wrong!


----------



## Shiv

Claire - glad the bleeding has slowed down and gone brown. Well if I were you I would want to check that bubs is ok and the gender scan will give you that reassurance, but you should do whatever feels right :hugs:


----------



## Amy

i agree like i said this mornin go for that scan it may do you lots of good. I know mam starting to go a bit quicker now. 30mammy i thought that maisy was crazy at her first scan but this one just wanted to sleep lol x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire, glad the bleeding is just brown now. Still scary though. I think only you can make that decision but i think i would :hugs: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Pic's from todays scan :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Awwwww look at your baba :) cutest pics hun! Did they do anything in 3/4D?! Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

No they didn't, if i chose the dating scan i would have got a pre-view but i went for the early scan as just wanted to know everything looked healthy and in the right place!


----------



## Mamof1

If it was me Jay personally I would go ahead and have the scan :) x

Aww look at those pictures!!! OMG they are so clear!!! brilliant scan pics xxxx


----------



## Mamof1

30mummyof1 said:


> No they didn't, if i chose the dating scan i would have got a pre-view but i went for the early scan as just wanted to know everything looked healthy and in the right place!

Oh did you have your scan done privately? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i did mam, just because i was getting scared something might be wrong. When i booked it i had 2 1/2wks to wait for my nhs one and that just seemed a long time to worry. x


----------



## Mamof1

30mummyof1 said:


> Yes i did mam, just because i was getting scared something might be wrong. When i booked it i had 2 1/2wks to wait for my nhs one and that just seemed a long time to worry. x

Yeah Im thinking of a early scan too, just because I think with not being on any bipolar meds at the mo Im going to be stressing even more about whats going on inside me. How much was yours, if you don't mind me asking? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i spend too much time worrying and getting stressed too, wish i'd done it slightly earlier now but nevermind.

Of course i don't mind!, I went to a babybond centre near me, and it was £99

xx


----------



## Mamof1

Ooooo I have a baby bond centre less than 5 minutes away from me!. Im gonna call in tomorrow and ask about a early scan I wonder what would be the best time to get one done ? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well they are suitable for between 7 and 11 wks so maybe see what they suggest but i think once you've seen a hb even early on the risk of mc drops dramatically. xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire, how are you today hun?

Are you going ahead with tomorrow? 

:hugs: xx


----------



## Jaybear5

To be honest, I am not sure how I feel. Im obviously tired and drained, but blood is still brown and not got any heavier so am hoping that is a good sign, tho trying hard to focus on babies movements, but can't say as it feels very active today which is worrying me, tho I know its still early and it def moves more at night. So not sure.
Still going ahead with tomorrow yeah, I hope to god I will see my baby wriggling around and looking well. Travelling up tonight so I can rest this evening before doing more driving in the morning. Wish me luck girls x


----------



## Mamof1

Hope everything goes well tomorrow. Will be thinking of u x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry your still not feeling great hun, hope seeing babba tomorrow will confirm everything is ok and also finding out pink or blue :)

xx


----------



## hayley x

Claire :( so sorry you have had the bleed, I really hope everything continues to go ok, any blood in pregnancy is so worrying :hugs: I cant believe how far you are though already.

Been away since Monday and had so much to catch up on - so pleased everyones appointments and scans are all good :) x


----------



## Shiv

I had a bit of a funny turn this morning. I was driving and started to get pains in my tummy (felt like trapped wind). I stopped for petrol and as I was filling up I started to get palpitations, and sweaty and dizzy and then everything went bright white. I clung on to the car for dear life so that I didn't pass out entirely. Managed to find my way into the garage and asked if there was a toilet, saying I was pregnant and about to pass out. I was told there was no toilet so rested my head on the counter for a couple of minutes. SOmehow managed to pay and make my way to the door, where I couldn't get out as I couldn't see which side the handle was on! Made it back to the car and after a few minutes with my head between legs felt well enough to drive home. Now I have terrible diahoreah. Midwife seems to think there is nothing to worry about but it scared me senseless.

Claire, wishing you a wriggly, healthy baby tomorrow :thumbup:

Hayley - how was your holiday?


----------



## Mamof1

Oh Shiv that sounds quite scary. Take it easy!. x

Yoohooo Hayley :D x


----------



## hayley x

Oh god shiv, I hope its just a one off, that sounds scary :hugs: glad youre ok.

boo I have a cold and a horrible chesty cough, theres nothing I can take for it though is there :nope:


----------



## Mamof1

Maybe ask the chemist if there is anything or even a home remedy you could try. I hate chesty coughs, hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## hayley x

I havent had a cold since December, go on holiday and pick up the first one going :dohh: tbh it was probably cause our diet wasnt brilliant, long days, me not wanting to cook - the usual :haha: Was going but now hubby and daughter are showing signs of it so I'll probs get it back again :dohh:

x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh dear Shiv that doesn't sound good, hope you don't have a repeat of that anytime soon x I fainted twice with Jay, gold stars in from of my eyes the works! Hugs xx
Hayley hope you had a good holiday, not good news about picking up colds tho hun hope you all get over them quickly...xx


----------



## Amy

oh shiv that sounds awfull poor thing. Iv been sleeping most of the days lately. Claire glad your a bit better x


----------



## Mamof1

OMG Ive just found out one of my closest friends is 20 weeks preg, she has hid it all this time, until she had her scan today. I couldnt do it I had to tell people right away :haha:. I think this was because I hid my pregnancy with my son for so long, and couldnt enjoy it, as my Dad & brother were completely mortified I was preg at 18!!. So this time Im determined to enjoy every second of it.

I feel bloated and everywhere is aching abit x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire, what time is your scan tomorrow? x


----------



## Amy

yes good luck with the scan Claire! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Morning girls! It's 11.30 , hence me being up at this hour cos I can't sleep due to excitement/nerves....bleeding just about stopped and baby woke me up fluttering away so feeling more confident that all will be ok :) will promise to update when I get home! Send baby 'be good vibes' please lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh goodluck hun and be good baby, can't wait to hear! :happydance: xx


----------



## Mamof1

Good Luck Claire, Can't wait to see some pics :D xxx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: :happydance: good luck today, I cant believe its here already, sending :pink: vibes your way :D x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Claire..where are you?!! :haha:


----------



## hayley x

my thinking too - hurry up missy - I bet shes out buying some pretty dresses :D x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep lets hope so! :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

claire, good luck at your scan today, hope everything goes well! :hugs:


----------



## Mamof1

Have you tested yet Lisa? xx


----------



## LiSa2010

Mamof1 said:


> Have you tested yet Lisa? xx

i tested with an opk on wednesday afternoon with diluted urine and got a faint line so i decided to test thursday morning again with opk with concentrated urine but the line was much lighter than the day before. i tested again thursday night with hpt and bfn. i havent tested again. i really dont want to. i want to hold off as long as possible being that i only have one test left.


----------



## Mamof1

I really don't trust using OPK's I tested on a Saturday with a OPK and didnt even get my usual hint of a line!. Yet tested on the Sunday with a HPT and got a BFP!!. Fingers crossed for you hun xxxxx


----------



## Jaybear5

After my scary bleed the other day I was so nervous for this scan, but got there and we saw our beautiful baby moving about with a healthy heartbeat and then we could see right in front of our eyes

.....WE ARE TEAM.....:pink:

OH MY GOD.....I finally have the princess I have dreamt of. I am so so happy and blessed and cannot stop crying and looking at my perfect beautiful baby, who was very camera shy for the face shots but delivered the perfect potty shot within seconds....
 



Attached Files:







My Princess 003.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









My Princess 005.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6









My Princess 006.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh great news Claire, you must be on :cloud9:

Lots of lovely pink things to buy now :happydance:
xx


----------



## Mamof1

Ahhhhhhh!!!! Im so pleased everything is ok, and you beautiful little princess is all healthy!!. Great scan picture too, blimey my hormones must be going crazy Ive got tears :haha: xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Yes i burst out crying on the table it was so emotional x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh bless ya, hope she doesn't give you any more scares :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

I still honestly can't believe it...Doesnt feel real yet x


----------



## Shiv

SOOOOOOOOOOOO glad everything is ok and that you have your little girl!


----------



## Amy

so glad your ok Claire i was nearly cryin when you text sayin it was a girl! X


----------



## hayley x

:yipee: so pleased for you :D 

oooh I'll have to update the front page :D x


----------



## hayley x

Not many people on the front page - if youre not will you update with EDD and I'll add you :) 

So far 1 team blue, 1 team pink and 1 team yellow (intending to be yellow) x


----------



## Mamof1

Im due January 15th! :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Think mine is now 7th Dec unless nhs scan changes anything! :) Have got 12wk scan on 31st May
and will be finding out sex at 20wk scan :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Mine is still 31st October but will be induced 2 weeks before that date xx

20 week scan 9th June


----------



## Amy

mine is 22nd November 16week scan 11th June and 20week scan 5th July. Any of you girls gettin leg pains? I keep gettin paranoid about dvt with mebeing so over weight x


----------



## Mamof1

Amy was extra scans mentioned to you with you being over weight and did you have to take extra folic acid?. The doctor made me feel like sum kinda freak about my weight lol x


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy its probably a trapped nerve! I have it sometimes down my right leg x


----------



## hayley x

Will update this evening girls I'm off to the baby show :yipee: 

x


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooooo jealous!! Have a great time hun xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Just been to the loo and my bleeding has stopped! Thank goodness I really hope that's the end of it now x


----------



## Amy

morning girls, so glad Claire you can look forward now and get buying pink :) mam No they didnt say much about being over weight i thought they would cos my bmi was 36. Probs just achey legs cos im so heavy lol x x


----------



## Mamof1

My bmi is around 37 x


----------



## Jaybear5

Mine is 40... :( x


----------



## Shiv

I don't think I've seem photos of the rest of you, but Claire, you do not look like you have a BMI of 40 :nope:


----------



## Mamof1

Claire seriously you do not look like you would have a bmi of 40!! You must carry your weight really well!!. Mine would have been more but I lost 1 stone just before we got our BFP. And im so glad the bleeding has stopped, its must be a weight off your mind hun xx


----------



## Amy

we all seem in the same boat bmi wise girls. I love being pregnant but at the same time Cant wait till babys here so i can shift some pounds lol x x


----------



## Mamof1

Im going to see if they do the aqua fit for pregnant ladies somewhere, I dntmind wearing a bather around other pregnant people...seeing as i lookaround 4-5 months already :haha: x


----------



## Jaybear5

I'm diddy at 5ft 2 so that doesn't help! My weight is carried generally in hips/bum and belly...which is making this pregnancy hard work! 
I lost 3 stone a year ago but gained it all back so looking forward to trying to get it off again once baby is here x


----------



## Amy

yeah im 5ft 7 so its just spread everywhere lol especially my hips and legs. Rest of my familys so skinny so i hate that im the fat one. I was this weight at 9month with my daughter :( x x


----------



## Jaybear5

I'm almost a stone heavier now than what I was when 9 months with Jay! :( 

Going off topic(cos it's depressing lol) I'm already fed up of this bed rest! I feel like rubbish and and although I know it's best it's sooooooo boring....hopefully a few more days and that should be plenty?! 

Will post some pics later as I've errm had a bit of a pink shopping spree :) it's fab x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah do that Claire, love pink stuff!! I hope i am as blessed as you, not allowed a gender scan as i had the early scan so going to have to wait just over 8wks,boo!


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww boooooo :( I hope you are too hunny and get your little girl xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Just a few bits...hehe x x x

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0008.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0009.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0015.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0016.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0017.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amy

Aww bless!!


----------



## Mamof1

Im also a gnome at 5ft 2! :(. OMG look at that little bather! xx


----------



## Amy

you know I'd like a boy but little girls clothes are so sweet i loved buying them and would love it again


----------



## Mamof1

Im abit worried, I just realised I don't have any pregnancy symptoms!!. Little girls are much nicer to buy for thatn boys x


----------



## hayley x

There really is so much out there for girls isnt there :) Although saying that this little boy has a healthy wardrobe coming along - infact he already has so many bits. I'll post some pics of what we got him yesterday at the baby show :dance:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I love all the things you've bought Claire, i would choose them all! Gorgeous :)


----------



## hayley x




----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh so cute Hayley :) and happy 22wks x


----------



## Amy

Aww they are really sweet! Girls do you think it would be ok to take my little girl to the gender scan?


----------



## Mamof1

I don't see why not Amy, I was planning taking my son with me to mine x


----------



## Amy

great. Just want her to feel involved even tho she's only young. Mam the only symptoms i had after my bfp was sicky and tired that started about 8weeks x


----------



## Mamof1

Aww yeah they need to feel involved don't they. My son has been coming up with names..needless to say names from call of duty will not be getting used lmao. I didnt have any symptoms with my son either, im just worrying as everyone seems to have some kind of symptoms!!. Yours didnt start until 8 weeks? hopefully i feel something by then x


----------



## Amy

yeah i felt fine then all of a sudden it hit me. I still Bork at stuff now hope that goes soon! I only have a girls name i have No idea for a boy x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hayley those clothes are the cutest!!!! Love the little vests :) how was the show btw?!
Amy of course, I've taken Jayden too all the scans but the gender one was the best, the man there made him laugh so much, got Jay printing the pictures out and gave him £2 for his efforts :D he loved it hehe x
Mam, my symptoms didn't kick in till I was about 6 weeks then boom didn't go away till 14 weeks and even now my boobs still hurt, have headaches alot and tiredness! It will come :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i'm sure its ok to take kids, esp as your paying! For me it wouldn't work taking my son as he's a right little monkey and would be going through cupboards, bins etc! I wouldn't be able to relax! 
I had nausea and feeling tired from about 5/6 wks till 9, and since then i just get dizzyness quite reguarly. Boobs nothing really. But its also perfectly common not to have any symptoms mam:hugs:


----------



## Amy

happy 17weeks Claire! Gosh half way nearly x


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks hun :) yep almost half way for me seeing as I get induced 2 weeks early! 

Well I've had a lovely relaxing day! Sent this morning on the sofa sorting through some baby clothes(just need a home for them all now) then my OH took me out for lunch which was fab but ate way too much and little missy had a kick feast afterwards lol. Just picked Jay up and we might pop over to the coast for some chips and ice cream! (and I wonder why I'm a whale???).....:D


----------



## hayley x

Amy how old is she? We took Daisy to ours and shes usually amazing sitting on our laps or being in strange places but she was awful, sounds horrible but she was crying and not wanting to co operate at all!! She just wanted me but obvo that was impossible :lol: She's only 15 months though so really young. I will no doubt take her to our 4d scan though but make sure there are other family members there too so that daddy can enjoy the scan too. Our hospital dont allow children there and I can totally see why.

Happy 17 weeks Claire, times flying :)

Just 16 weeks now until we meet baby Oliver, its going so fast its actually scary!

I'm not sure who asked about symptoms but I didnt have any at all with this baby, I still feel so unpregnant I think I will be in shock when I'm in labour :lol:

x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yes I took my mum and sister to keep jay amused, and also they allowed him to take a toy in if he wanted too but actually didn't take his eyes off the screen and was so into it! I know it's harder with the younger ones tho x x

16 weeks Hayley...Eeek! How exciting :)


----------



## Shiv

Although I had some symptoms this time, i didn't have a single symptom with Sophia - so try not to worry Mam.

Very cute clothes Claire and Hayley. i haven't brought anything for the new baby yet. We move house this week so I may make some purchases once we are at the new house. It seems silly buying stuff that we will have to pack and move! Saying that we won't buy much (as we don't know the sex). Will probably buy some plain white sleepsuits and vests (i just love babies in plain white, they just look so new!) and a couple of unisex bits, but we will leave until after the birth to see what presents we get to see what else we need. 

We got all of Sophia's clothes down from the loft today in preparation for the move, and my word did she have a lot of clotehs, 10 large plastic boxes full :dohh: I kinda hope its another girl so that we get use out of them all!


----------



## Jaybear5

I too am a lover of babies in White baby gro's!!! So cute x
Good luck with the house move Shiv! Make sure you take it easy


----------



## Mamof1

Everyones pregnancy seems to be progressing so fast!. It doesnt seem 5 minutes since we were all in the TTC thread, discussing temps etc!!. 

Oh lord, I despise moving house, I think its because I always have so much crap to take with me!!. Claires right take it easy.

Ive picked out my pram today, which my Mam & Dad are going to buy :D


----------



## hayley x

Good luck with the move Shiv, are you moving far? We moved twice in one year and its so much hard work isnt it. Be careful, let everyone move things for you :)

oooh mam youre so lucky - what have you chosen? x


----------



## Mamof1

Its the Graco Cleo Travel system.

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/do1_14_2.jpg

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/54183214.jpg

I love it!. & Its not too expensive either :D


----------



## Shiv

We are moving from Kent to Berkshire - 100 miles exactly. We are leavign all my friends and family so I am really upset about it and kind of in denial! But Myhusband got made redundant and got a new job so we have to move. I managed to persuade hubby that we should pay the removal firm to pack for us. So all we are doing is chucking out as much junk as we can and then they will come in and pack everything up for us!


----------



## Mamof1

Oooh I like the idea of paying people to pack :D. x


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv I know how your feeling I moved 100 miles away from my family and friends 8 years ago and it was the hardest thing I ever did! But I'm glad I did it and thankful for Facebook lol as I'm able to keep in touch with everyone plus I travel home once a month plus family visit us once a month so it works well :) still hard not having them on my doorstep tho! Good luck with it all x x

Mam that pram is lovely and how nice of your parents to buy you it :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh forgot to say earlier girls, my midwife finally got in touch today! and is doing my booking in app tomorrow, yay! :)


----------



## Mamof1

Wow thats a late booking in appointment!. I have mine tomorrow at 3.00pm x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay Rachel finally :) hope it goes well x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I havent been online in awhile. really except to update my may testing thread.
I am so tired today I can not keep my eyes open wish I had some caffeine to keep me awake, but afraid to drink it. 

:/ anyone else so so tired. 
also I felt flutters at 8 weeks, and 7 weeks with both of my kids, but I think I might be feeling them, I Know it isnt gas. it is so weird.


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey 9 hope you are well?! I felt popping from 11 weeks but most people thought I was crazy but at the end of the day you know your own body so yay for baby flutters :) x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I know the difference I have been pregnant many times. so I do know. flutters. and it feels like a popping flutterly feeling. I dont think Iam further along than 7 weeks, but eh i dont know. as I havent had a ultrasound since 5 weeks.


----------



## hayley x

I thought I felt them early but then put them down to the palpations (think thats the word) that happens when the uterus grows. I felt this baby from 15 weeks and Alex 16 weeks and Daisy 13 weeks :lol:

Good luck with the booking appointments girls, I loved first getting my maternity notes :D x


----------



## Amy

oh waking up at 6 and not being able to get back to sleep is not my idea of a good morning


----------



## Jaybear5

Hugs Amy! I totally feel for you cos if I wake(whatever time of the night) I just can't get back to sleep :( try and get a nap later hun xxx


----------



## Amy

i got really hungry to so made some porridge and came back to bed. So glad morning sickness has pretty much gone i still feel lazy tho and get headache. Good side me and oh talking again and trying to sort things which is more difficult cos my family dont like him so i feel in the middle. Its so bad iv not even told my mam dad and sisters im pregnant yet still! X


----------



## hayley x

I find it so hard to get to sleep in the first place but absolutely dispise waking in the night and not being able to get to sleeps again. Its true, the sleepless nights start as soon as youre pregnant and just get worse until baby sleeps through :lol:x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah mam it is, apparently its busy at my surgery! Mines between 1 and 3 but should make it all feel more real :)

I was up last night with oh, he wasn't very well. So i'm tired today as well. 
On the plus side oh's dad is now on hols for 3 wks, so no 7.30 visits yay! Still got some guy coming to do a couple of bits but he starts at a reasonable hour :)

Gl mam, let us know how it goes later x

Amy glad you and oh are getting on better,when you planning on telling your folks? :hugs:


----------



## Amy

prob after my gender scan hun. Im dreading it


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless ya, i hope they support you hun. In the mean time you have us guys :hugs: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad things are better with your oh Amy and hope they continue to improve xx


----------



## hayley x

sorry if this is rude or if you have already said but why are you dreading telling your parents? :hugs: hope it goes well xx


----------



## Mamof1

So much for not having any pregnancy symptoms!!. I slept on the sofa last nigth as I felt it was too hot in the bedroom, and my Mam bought me a lovely cream cake...which all came back up! Lol.

How is everyone?

Hope everything goes ok today Mummy x

Glad things are better between you and you OH Amy. I was worried about telling my Dad ( no idea why..im 29!!! :haha:) maybe because he flipped when I got preg at 18 lol. He was overjoyed when I told him this time though :D.

On a different subject..the weather is wild out there!!!.


----------



## Jaybear5

LOL Mam, shouldnt laugh but YAY for the symptoms!!!! x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep all went well, midwife is lovely. She tried to listen in to the heartbeat but looks like it was too early, glad i had that scan last wk though otherwise i would have been worrying right now!

I worried telling my parents last time, as oh and myself didn't live together or even ideally married but this time they were actually quite excited!


----------



## Amy

Hi Thanks girls. Dreading it cos they hate oh and my mother doesnt approve of much. I know I'll feel better when they know but Cant seem to find the time or words to tell them x


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad all went well Rachel! My MW wouldn't listen to heartbeat till 16 wks for that very reason, she knew I'd freak out if she couldn't find it!!!

I feel yucky today, rolled over this morning and got a pain as tho I've pulled something at the bottom of my belly so that's not been nice today :( yet another headache and exhausted! I can't wait for bedtime.....Am I ever going to bloom??!!!!

x x x


----------



## Amy

ha ha dont think i ever bloomed last time x


----------



## Mamof1

My midwife is the same one I had when I had my son nearly 11 years ago!!. She was lovely, but Im in the high risk group because of my BMI :(. Anyways I got my notes and was told to take them home and fill in as much as I could myself, and she will come to my house next Thursday and take my blood and pee sample and discuss everything. x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh wow, i haven't got the same midwife 20mths later!

I talked to mine about having a home birth but i could tell she was trying to pursuade me more towards the new birth centre, but i will decide further down the line i think.


----------



## hayley x

I love having the same midwife with all 3 of mine - just a good job I love her :lol:

It feels great to finally have notes doesnt it :) x


----------



## Mamof1

Urgh Im abit hurt :(. A "friend" said to me tonight, you probably wont even show your pregnant with you being so big!?!. Kick me when Im down why don't you!!.


----------



## Amy

oh hun thats awfull! What a nasty thing to say, she's prob jealous of you x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh mam 'some friend' she is!!!!! Ignore her of course you're going to show and you'll look beautiful xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay i'm a plum! :happydance:

Although says i'm now in 2nd trimester which isn't correct is it? 14wks i thought?


----------



## Amy

Yey mummy. Im a lemon but not got a ticker ha. Oh girls im so hurt been tryin to sort things with oh and i want to take it slow. He's just told me if we dont have sex he's going to move on cos he wont wait. Im so upset x


----------



## Jaybear5

Rachel, Yay for being a plum :) Yeah come join us in 2nd tri any time from now hun! Lots of women move over around 13 weeks xxx

Oh Amy how selfish of your OH....I can't actually believe he has said that I am so sorry you are having to deal with this right now!! We've literally had sex 4 times in 4months, and since my bleed I have put him on a ban till I decide I am ready and bless him he has not complained once....Is that the main sorce of your problems then? Sex?...BIG HUGS XXXXX


----------



## Amy

yeah he just text me and i said just move on then cos im not ready he said i will im going out all weekend. No its not been the main problem but obviously is for him now. If he goes and gets with someone I'll never want to see him again! I dont want it to be completely over but im not being black mailed into sex thats hardly a turn on! X x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Seriously hun...If he is being like this now then stuff him!! You deserve much better xxx


----------



## Amy

Thanks hun. Really feel crap! X x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i agree with Claire! You can't put up with that stress whilst pregnant hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

I know hun and I feel so sad for you having to deal with all this...xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

No its not fair, you need lots of support in pregnancy esp from your partner. :hugs:


----------



## Amy

im so sick of the stress with him. Saying im not even trying with him i do my best but dont have the energy to do alot still. I had a hard time with dd's father as well think i must attract them! X x


----------



## Jaybear5

Well maybe its best if he does move on hun, You need to be relaxed and calm, you don't need no man being like that around you. We are all here for you xxx


----------



## Amy

Thanks girls so glad i have you to talk to x


----------



## Mamof1

OMG Amy What a complete prick he is!!. Don't let him bully you into anything, let him move on, he's the one thats going to lose out at the end of the day. I know its hard, but you and your baby do not need the stress, and really do not needs a selfish [email protected] like that around!!. You have all our support & if you ever need to chat/rant you can take your pick because theres always one of us online :). Chin up hunny xxxxxx


----------



## Shiv

Mam - I am sorry your friend said that, of course you are going to show, I defy any woman not to show when heavily pregnant!

Amy - wow I can't believe your OH gave you that ultimatum. That would make me never want to have sex with him again. You odn't need that sort of pressure ever in a relationship, never mind when you are pregnant. How old is he? He sounds about 12 :haha: My DH didn't get any sex for the whole time I was pregnant with my first, he went nearly a whole year without, and he didn't complain once (although I am sure he felt like complaining). No man should ever pressure a woman in to sex............


----------



## Jaybear5

Youre welcome hunny anytime xxx Chin up!

I am a very happy mummy right now, As I have just got a Cot and Mattress for £25....Yay!


----------



## Mamof1

Oooo what a bargain youve just got Claire. Everything is sooo expensive Id forgotten how much you actually need lol xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah have done really well with alot of second hand stuff. Only things ive bought new so far are the Pram and changing unit. Everything else has been from car boots/Ebay etc! X


----------



## Mamof1

Yeah we have decided to get pram & cot & moses basket new as people have offered to buy those for us. My OH's step sister not long ago had a baby and has lots of stuff for us. x


----------



## Jaybear5

I am just sad that baby wont have her own room, we only live in a tiny 2 bed and she will have to be crammed in the corner of Jayden room.... :( Not fair x


----------



## 30mummyof1

but think Claire, she won't know any different, and she'll have her big bro keeping her co' :)


----------



## hayley x

Claire thats a fab price :) 

I've ordered our nursery package but still need to clear his room and get some carpet put down before we can think about paying it up and having it delivered :dohh:

Had midwife this morning, all good. HB strong and measuring spot on. Urine NAD so all is good. Consultant on Tues, hopeing to see Oliver again :D x


----------



## Jaybear5

Great news Hayley. x


----------



## Mamof1

Fab news Hayley xx


----------



## Jaybear5

God this tiredness is killing me....I can hardly keep my eyes open :( I was never like this with Jay, I literally havent had a week off from it since I found out I was Preg...


----------



## Mamof1

Fingers crossed it wears off in the next few weeks for you Jay hun xx. Oh BTW were u put in a high risk catergory because of your BMI? Its got me panic'ing :( xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeh but I am high risk anyway as I am diabetic....Dont worry hun all it means is the Anthestic(sp) man who 'may' do your epidural(if you have one) needs to be aware due to excess weight on your back etc....I had no problems with my son due to my weight, so am hoping it will be the same this time,.


----------



## hayley x

Tired isnt the word for how I feel today :sleep: thankfully I've not had much though, maybe cause you already have Jay to look after? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

i'm really tired today too, but oh woke me up in the night coughing and then was awake for hours - mind racing! arrrhh!


----------



## hayley x

must be the day for it? I have a hyper toddler, but thankfully had a 2.5 hour nap at lunch :D x


----------



## hayley x

she had the nap - not me, but I would have if I knew she would sleep that long!!


----------



## Jaybear5

Wish could use Jay as an excuse but he's at school all day lol x


----------



## Jaybear5

It's official.....my pelvic floor is wrecked!
Someone pass me the Tena ladies asap :p


----------



## Amy

oh No hun. Well i went on gum tree today found a girl just up the road got a mama's and papa's play mat for £10 and a tommy tippie steriliser for £10 then she also had a silver cross pram and car seat for sale for £200 so got that as well lol her house was cleaner than a hospital theatre bed so really wanted to get it x


----------



## Mamof1

LMAO @ cleaner than a hospital bed!!. Great bargains!. I got a sterilser and a baby monitor off a relative today. I think Im gonna look on my local gumtree too! x


----------



## Amy

ha ha seriously she said she used to clean the baby mat and pram wheels after each usage lol


----------



## Amy

oh i got a bath and change box to :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

really feeling down today. hormones taking my mood for a dive.


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay for bargains :) they sound fab hun xxx


----------



## Mamof1

Cleaning wheels after each use!? OCD? :haha:.

Aww 9 chin up hun, you will feel better soon im sure xxx


----------



## Amy

definate ocd but great for me ha ha! Oh 9 i still get really down now and then its horrible! Chin up hun x x


----------



## Mamof1

Well I hope you keep up that ladys hard work Amy...& scrub those wheels after each use!!! :rofl:


----------



## Amy

ha ha yeah i dont think so! But it wil be clean just not freak clean x


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I am trying to get back up. thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## Amy

how's our lovely Lisa doing?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm lucky not going to need too much this time round as have Thomas's stuff, will need some drawers and a wardrobe for nursery and either a cotbed for baby or toddler bed for Thomas haven't decided which yet. Baby monitor as we still use Thomas's and maybe some pink clothes?!(FX) 
Thomas has pretty much given up his buggy already so think by Dec it defo won't be worth getting a double.

Hope your feeling perkier again soon 9 :hugs: My emotions are all over the place still, but todays a good day..so far!


----------



## hayley x

I'm stuck with what to do pram wise! I love the bro and sis stroller, but think maybe we wont use it a great deal so maybe just get a sling? 19 months is probably still too young for a buggyboard is it? x


----------



## Jaybear5

I had Jay in a stroller till he was about 3(only cos of his problems mainly, he is so unsafe near roads)....But I am sure a buggyboard would be ok for her hun, like you say how often would you use a double buggy? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think every situation is different some friends have got double buggy's with the same gap as i'll have 2yrs and 3mths but Thomas just wants to walk everywhere already and holds on to my hand well. I will get a sling though just in case we're going to be walking alot. 
Thomas is 20mths i think he'd be ok on a buggy board, how steady is Daisy on her feet?

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey! 

Where is everyone today?! x


----------



## Mamof1

Its really quiet isn't it :/. I wonder how Lisa is getting on? xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am really upset. seriously . 

HOw am I supposed to be excited, when the man in my life, wont stop being a dick.

: (


----------



## Amy

oh 9 feel for you on this hun! X


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks!!!


----------



## Amy

me and oh have not Spoke for two days cos he's not happy that I'd like the baby to have my surname as my daughter has it as well. Said he's going out all weekend so will be gettin with someone. No going back if he does. I'd be upset he can do it so easy cos if it was me I'd feel like i was cheating even tho were not together. Sorry for rant girls one of those days x


----------



## Mamof1

Amy said:


> me and oh have not Spoke for two days cos he's not happy that I'd like the baby to have my surname as my daughter has it as well. Said he's going out all weekend so will be gettin with someone. No going back if he does. I'd be upset he can do it so easy cos if it was me I'd feel like i was cheating even tho were not together. Sorry for rant girls one of those days x

What a nob!. Im in too minds wether to give this baby my surname or my OH. Daniel has my surname & I would like both my children to have the same name as me. We are planning to marry after the baby (we were supposed to marry this September) but I dont fancy looking like a bus in my dress :haha:. Chin up Amy....xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh 9 and Amy sounds like your both going through it, i feel for you. Like you say Amy if he can just go and do that then you can't go back. Big :hugs:

What does your oh think on name then Mam?
My son and new baby will both have oh's surname, even though i'm still waiting for a proposal!


----------



## Mamof1

My OH wants the baby to have his name, but also wants Daniel to change his name to his aswell (even though he is not Daniels biological Dad) I don't know where I stand with that though as Daniels bilogical Dad is on his birth certificate x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Amy said:


> me and oh have not Spoke for two days cos he's not happy that I'd like the baby to have my surname as my daughter has it as well. Said he's going out all weekend so will be gettin with someone. No going back if he does. I'd be upset he can do it so easy cos if it was me I'd feel like i was cheating even tho were not together. Sorry for rant girls one of those days x

I am so sorry. that sounds awful. he is being a bit of an douche. :hugs:
hope he comes to his senses soon.



30mummyof1 said:


> oh 9 and Amy sounds like your both going through it, i feel for you. Like you say Amy if he can just go and do that then you can't go back. Big :hugs:
> 
> What does your oh think on name then Mam?
> My son and new baby will both have oh's surname, even though i'm still waiting for a proposal!

eh. My children all have different names, but that is how it is bc none of them are his biologically. except the one in my belly. LOL


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mam- you could change Daniel's but his father would have to agree :)


----------



## Mamof1

Daniel has my surname, but Daniels biological father hasn't seen or bothered with us for about 6 years now. I have no idea where he is either & even if I did I very much doubt he would agree to a name change :( x


----------



## Amy

just want my kids and me to all be the same but he doesnt understand i hate him for some of the stuff he's said to me x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can understand. :hugs:

my first child doesnt have my last name, bc her bio dad, (not my husband) wont give up the name. and my 3rd now, wont have my name either. : (

*hugs*


----------



## Amy

just dont want to give the baby his name then regret it cos like you say men generally wont let you change it. Why is life never simple! Just want me and my kids to be happy. Got one more thing to move out of my spare room then i can start sorting it and paint it when i know the sex. Gettin maisy a new bed so the baby can have her cot bed so just need bedding and draws x


----------



## Jaybear5

So sorry 9 and Amy that you are having Men issues.....HUGS XXX

Look at these what my mum got for baby...Eeeek I love them :)
 



Attached Files:







boots.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: MEN!!! I think you need to do whats right for you or you'll end up regretting it forever :(

Just booked my 4d scan, for 5 weeks today at 27+5 - cant wait :happydance: x


----------



## hayley x

Jaybear - those are so cute - wish Daisy would keep shoes on but she never would :lol: x


----------



## Amy

Aww there so cute! I Cant wait til i know the sex so i can buy stuff!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Exciting Hayley, bet you can't wait! Sooo cute Claire, love em! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

me too Amy, when's your gender scan? x


----------



## Amy

11th June 3pm hun its my mams birthday so guess No better time to tell her x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooo yay for all these scans :) how exciting!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Got my 12wk scan on Tues as well, hope i get a nub shot :haha:


----------



## hayley x

I love nub spotting :dance:


----------



## Jaybear5

Me too :) Hope you get a good nub shot hun so we can get guessing!!!

I have been doing yet more shopping this afternoon. God I am so bad! lol....x

Was a little worried yesterday cos I hardly felt her move all day but shes been an active madam all day today, just wish this popping would turn into full blown kicks....


----------



## hayley x

Felt like I was getting taps for so long, then over night I started getting rolls. In the night he actually woke me up moving, so high up and even hubby was amazed at the strength of the movements. But as soon as I get up he seems to be breech cause I get the constant movements down near my foof :lol: x


----------



## Mamof1

Awww look at thos little uggs!!! :D

Hope everyone has good scans and gets some great pictures. Seems agesss away until mine :(. 

Ive been so irritated with my OH, I dunno why just everything he does and says is irritating me today :haha:


----------



## Amy

you got a scan date mam? X


----------



## Mamof1

Nope, Im sure I will get one soon though. Midwife is coming to my house on Thursday to finish my booking in appointment :D. Im only 7 weeks tomorrow so Its ages away lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Think i got mine when i was about 9wks or so, so shouldn't be long before you get a date at least :)


----------



## Amy

hope its not long for you hun its a nightmare waiting. X


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone! 

Sorry to those of you whose OH's are being arses, I hope they can sort themselves out soon.

Good luck with all the scans!

Well we are moved in to our new house, we have managed to get the downstairs unpacked but upstairs is full of boxes. We have piles of clothes and no wardrobes (our old house had fitted ones and this one doesn't!:dohh:) so we need to go and buy some cheap hanging arrangements tomorrow!


----------



## Amy

hey girls, been having a bit of bleeding so gonna go get checked out! X


----------



## Mamof1

Oh Amy!! I hope your ok. Keep us updated hun xxxx


----------



## Mamof1

Still awake! Thinking of you Amy x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh Amy I hope everything is Ok?! Thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Amy, hope everthing is ok hun :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Took this pic this morning!


----------



## Mamof1

30mummyof1 said:


> Took this pic this morning!
> 
> View attachment 212966

Starting to get a nice little bump! x


----------



## Shiv

Amy- I hope you and bubs are all ok - let us know.

nice little bumpety bump there 30mummy!


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy hope everything is ok?! x

Shiv, glad the house move went well, least it's done and you can now sit back and look forward to your baby arriving :) x

Rachel ooooow cute bump hunny! X


----------



## Jaybear5

18 week Bumpy Pics....
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0026.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0024.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hayley x

Claire you've definately popped now, I remember you posting a pic in that dress before and bumpy sure has arrived well now :cloud9:

Happy 18 weeks :dance: xx


----------



## Amy

Claire that pic is stunning x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy 18wks Claire and 23wks Hayley :)

Lovely pic's Claire :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Lovely bump pic Claire, you have a lovely tan!

I think I will wait for a week to take a bump pic and then it will be my V-day bump pic!


----------



## hayley x

happy 23 weeks shiv :) I'm eagerly awaiting v day now, I have a feeling this week will drag now x


----------



## Shiv

This week will definitely drag for me, David starts his new job, leaving Sophia and I in a town where we don't know anyone :cry:


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooo V Days approaching!! Whoohoo How exciting for you both xxx

Just a coupe more pics to add....Been a bit naughty in next today.... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0041.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0040.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mamof1

Fab pics Claire! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

haha your so naughty Claire! but i don't blame you pink stuff is soo sweet! :)


----------



## Jaybear5

30mummyof1 said:


> haha your so naughty Claire! but i don't blame you pink stuff is soo sweet! :)


Hahaha Hun my baby is so spoilt :p xxxx


----------



## hayley x

Oooh I love the I am a little sister top :) I'm also looking for big sis tops for Daisy but nothing :sulk: to think in a matter of weeks your baby will be wearing them :cloud9:

I enjoy baby shopping a lot more when pregnant than when theyre here :lol: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hope you find one Hayley...I am now on a hunt for a Big Bro one....
Speaking of which here is my Jay getting some practice in ready for a few months time... My cousin's newest baby girl, Just 2 weeks old...:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0067.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0053.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh bless him, bet he can't wait to be a big brother :)


----------



## Amy

Aww thats so sweet! We've had drama in our town today a poor whale beached not far from my house and its died so sad x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Back from my scan, and everything went well. She put me forward another 2 days! so now my edd is 5th December although i am convinced i will be late now as it means i found out at 5dpo! I was using ov' tests and cbfm so i'm pretty sure when i ovulated by oh well they know best!
Pic's to follow when oh has scanned them!
:)


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: pleased to hear your scan went well and even better to hear you got moved forward again - that means baby will definately be here by christmas without a doubt :dance:

I also had a scan today, complete surprise but I am so relieved to see him doing well. Consultant is really happy, and gave me a lovely pic although she really struggled cause hes in an awkward position :lol: he's in my avatar :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep defo by xmas, yay! :happydance:

Oh cool, you can never have enough peaks at baby! Lovely pic. :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Pics from today:


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooooo Rachel gorgeous pics! I'm defo saying Girl <3 glad all is well

Hayley good news Hun, glad little man is doing well and what a super cute pic :) x


----------



## Mamof1

So pleased everyones scans went ok, its great news!. Very clear scan pictures too! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Claire, any other nub/skull guesses?! :)

xx


----------



## Amy

Aww pics are lovely glad all's well x


----------



## Shiv

yipee for good scans!


----------



## hayley x

30mummy, I'm saying this tentatively, but that looks like a little boy to me, if you look at the top picture in the bottom lot there is a definate nub and its very angled :hugs:

Amazingly clear photos :cloud9: congrats on your beautiful baby xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

No worries Hayley, thanks for being honest :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

so cute scans so jealous


----------



## hayley x

9babies when is your scan? x


----------



## 9babiesgone

not for awhile, bc I went to my last doctor on saturday, and it went horribly. the doctor didnt listen to my concerns, didnt give me a scan, and messed up blood tests. so now i am on the search for a new doctor. : (


----------



## Amy

morning girls, sorry to hear your doc is a pain 9. Any of you girls with a high bmi feeling the strain? My back ache is horrible already feel like im 8month! X


----------



## hayley x

oh thats crap, I hope you find a nice doc who listens, it makes all the difference doesnt it :hugs:

Amy whats classed as a high bmi? mines 26. I do get lots of backache and hips kill, I had spd with the other 2 and get it on and off now, its agony :( :hugs: x


----------



## Amy

ha ha i wish mine was the same as yours mines 34 or 36 Cant remember now im at least 4st over weight that was at the start so god knows how much now lol. Im gettin really bad headaches lately to think it mite be stress headaches x


----------



## hayley x

I dont understand bmi's :wacko: 

does paracetamol help the headaches? some people are prone to them in pregnancy - did you get them last time? If you are worried I would ask the MW about the headaches as when you get further on it can be an indication of high blood pressure :hugs: x


----------



## Amy

No they dont even take the edge off its driving me nuts. Gonna see the nurse tomoro cos im not seeing the midwife for a couple of weeks. X


----------



## Mamof1

I was supposed to see the MW today but I rang and changed it to next Saturday as I think I ate something dodgy at Flamingoland yesterday and was up all night throwing up! x


----------



## 9babiesgone

really really tired, but doing well how is everyone else?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi everyone, 

I've been trying to get my mind round having 2 boys and i am no longer feeling sad, just lucky to hopefully have 2 healthy babies. Me and oh have said we'll keep going till we have a girl, although in all honesty i can see myself being a mother of all boys!


----------



## Amy

oh girls this headache wont go! Pain killers still not touching it :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Big :hugs: Amy


----------



## hayley x

Mamof1 said:


> I was supposed to see the MW today but I rang and changed it to next Saturday as I think I ate something dodgy at Flamingoland yesterday and was up all night throwing up! x

Oh no :( hope you're feeling a bit better now. I was about 9 weeks pregnant when the 3 of us were up all night being sick, but we'd all eaten different things so think it was a 24 hour thing, it was just awful so I really feel for you :hugs: 



9babiesgone said:


> really really tired, but doing well how is everyone else?

Hope the tiredness passes soon for you, I was lucky this time and other than the normal tiredness from a toddler didnt really get it, but I do go bed earlier now :haha:



30mummyof1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been trying to get my mind round having 2 boys and i am no longer feeling sad, just lucky to hopefully have 2 healthy babies. Me and oh have said we'll keep going till we have a girl, although in all honesty i can see myself being a mother of all boys!

:hugs: I wish for you to have a girl, you never know it could still be. There have been a few people on here whos nub shows it 'should' be one sex and its not, its only a theory and nothing definate. But just think if you already know you will go on to have more children, when you get your girl just think how lucky she will be to have 2 or more big brothers, and how lucky will you be to have a big family :cloud9: I remember when we had Alex hubby said he's a boy breeder :haha: we went on to have Daisy next :lol:



Amy said:


> oh girls this headache wont go! Pain killers still not touching it :(

Oh no :( maybe give your midwife a ring or ring NHS direct see what they suggest :( When did you last have BP checked? are you worrying about anything? xxx


----------



## Amy

not since my scan weeks ago. Yeah men troubles but not enough to do this its horrible x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i know Hayley, just think its easier for me to think boy for now and then maybe have a happy surprise :) I thought that last night. My mum has a twin sister and i was thinking if i had twin girls next time how great it'd be if they had 2 big brothers to look after them.


----------



## Jaybear5

Hay girls,. sorry not been on much this week, been back home for the week, and have left Jay there, haha! So gotta go pick him up tomorrow night! Good excuse for me to crack on with sorting the crazy amount of baby stuff I have laid about the house! 

Amy My back is giving me jip too, but a previous back injury isnt helping tho the weight is def making it worse! I also suffered with headaches till the 14 week mark and still get them so easily now they are horrible...HUGS XX
Rachel, I still have a good feeling about girl hun I really do....And I so hope I am right for you xx
Mam, hope the sickness big has worn off, Ow I used to love Flamingo land as a kid, must take Jay there, not been in years! xx

Shiv/Hayley, How are you girls getting on? xx
9, how are you feelinghun? xx

I have been hunting through my pics and found this of the day before I was induced with Jayden and now I am scared, cos If I am already as big as I am now, What the hell am I gonna look like come 38 weeks...Aaaarrrrrgh (I was 2 stone lighter when pregnant with Jayden too)....
 



Attached Files:







37wks6.jpg
File size: 117.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mamof1

I feel a whole log better today, thank god!!. Yeah Claire Flamingoland was quite good we took my son and his friend, mind you it was expensive and cost £108 for 4 of us to get in!!!!!.

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today.

Where the heck is Lisa!!? xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Mamof1 said:


> I feel a whole log better today, thank god!!. Yeah Claire Flamingoland was quite good we took my son and his friend, mind you it was expensive and cost £108 for 4 of us to get in!!!!!.
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling ok today.
> 
> Where the heck is Lisa!!? xx

£108??? Bloody hell......That is crazy! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Mamof1

Yeah so that plus buying food in there which was a rip off, also some things such as the quaser lazer gun thing u still had to pay for, and then the petrol...could have gone away for the bloody weekend with what we spent haha x


----------



## Jaybear5

Jeez that does seem a hell of alot of money! Crazzzzzy.....

Do you think it's to early to put the cot up? Mark thinks so but as ive got it here now(sat in my kitchen doing my head in) and all the bedding I am desperate to get it all set up....What do you recon?> x


----------



## Mamof1

I had mine up when I was just gone 4 months with Daniel. I would put it up! :D x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Claire :hugs:

I reckon put it up whenever your ready, we haven't started Thomas's transition to a toddler bed yet but once he's happy in one(got to buy one soon!) then his cotbed will be moved to the nursery.


----------



## Jaybear5

Ive been a bit naughty(and now im worn out and ache) but am proud of myself for doing it all by myself and am really happy! Cot was £25, and bedding cost me £10.50 off ebay... :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0083.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0082.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Amy

that looks gorgeous hun! Well seen nurse today she said my blood pressure etc seems ok but keep an eye on things cos there worried about pre clampsia etc x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely Claire :happydance:

Well i went and registered with new docs today, so stupid though as they weigh you and measure your waist-surely pretty pointless when pregnant?! but gutted i've lost an inch...in height only 5ft2 not 3!
Means i will have a new midwife as well, so hoping that won't cause any problems. Least its early and i have my 20wk scan booked.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy 24 wks Hayley and Shiv and 19wks to you Claire - isn't time flying!
I', enjoying the post 12wks pregnancy experience far more :)
Although i think peach was far cuter for my baby than a lemon!!

xx


----------



## Shiv

Happy V-day to Hayley and me :hugs:

Glad you are feeling better 30mummy :thumbup:

Here is my 24 week bump photo.
 



Attached Files:







24weeks no2.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hayley x

Happy vday shiv, I thought it would drag but the weeks actually flown for me. Feels nice to be 24 weeks.

Love the bump pic, you look about the same size as me :D

Happy 19 weeks Claire :yipee: whens your 20 weeks scan? feels 5 minutes since your 12 week rescan :lol:

Happy 14 weeks 30mummy, yours is going fast now too, I cant believe how many of us go up a week on the same day - something to look forward to Mondays for :happydance:

x


----------



## Mamof1

Happy V-day Shiv & Hayley!! xx

Ok whats the deal?...Everything smells really strange (in a bad way) or really strong to me. Ive just had a huge argument with OH as he came in eating garlic pizza and it knocked me sick..even after I told him every little smell is disgusting to me. I probably over reacted but honestly the smell!!! :( lol .


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks guys happy v day to you Hayley and Shiv, great bump pic too!
Hayley my scan is this Thursday, am nervous as it's the 'biggy' plus don't want them to say I'm in fact having a boy haha!!! 
Rachel happy 14 weeks, is it me or is your pregnancy just flying by?! :)
Mam, the joys of pregnancy, it's very normal x


----------



## hayley x

:sick: smells got and still get me too, its only this pregnancy that I've noticed it though so cant be a gender thing :haha: All day I have smelt a horrible damp smell on me, like I have been out in the rain and not aired my jacket or something but no one else can smell it and its been really bugging me :blush:

wow this week already, I hope everything goes well and I'm sure she'll still be a girl :lol: I was so worried with this one that it would change, even after being told boy 3 times now I still worry. I think its cause I so desperately want a boy I will find it so hard adapting after all this time iykwim?

x


----------



## hayley x

ooh ooh and we're picking our pram up at the weekend, went for the baby jogger city mini double :dance:


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah that's just how I feel hun!! Oooo yay for the pram, I've ordered mine but have less than 2 months to pay for it, gulp! Best get saving! X


----------



## hayley x

Oh we just got ours off Ebay, much cheaper than new as the baby jogger you have to buy things individually - even the raincover :dohh: so got a bargain, not sure how long we'll even need the double so didnt want to pay too much.

We do have our nursery package on payment plan with M&P though and they didnt send confirmation through so I'm slightly worried! Will ring them when I'm in the position to pay some off :lol: x


----------



## Mamof1

Ive got my pram! It came last week, I havent seen it yet as a family friend is keeping it in her spare room as we dnt have the room for it at the moment :D. Midwife is coming out on Saturday morning to finish off my booking in appt etc, then will I get my scan date?


----------



## Shiv

Oh lots of buying going on, i am very very jealous, as we don't really need anything for new baby. My only real purchase will be a sling as I plan to carry new baby whilst Sophia still needs the pram. So I am going to buy a Moby wrap and also a pouch sling for when LO is very little as I would prefer LO to be in a cradle position to feed for a couple of months whilst his/her latch develops.

DO you ladies plan to breastfeed and what are your feelings on it? i ask because I am scared silly. I fed Sophia until she was 14 months, but the first 3 months were very painful and I am scared they will be again. Still only time will tell!


----------



## 30mummyof1

No pram buying for us either Shiv! I want to get one of those too for the baby for when Thomas wants to sit in the pushchair otherwise baby will go in the pram.

I will get some new clothes, obviously got boys already and have neutral but i want some that aren't hand me downs. Need to decorate our back bedroom to become a nursery and get some furniture.

I will bf for a while, only did it for 6/8wks with Thomas but will see how it goes..might be longer this time. It did hurt me too :(


----------



## hayley x

I planned on using a sling until I realised baby will be attatched to a monitor and will need somewhere to hang it. may still get a carrier for when I'm confident enough to take him off the monitor - who knows?

I fed Daisy for 2 months and thoroughly enjoyed it, I only found it painful for a few days then after that it was fine - same with Alex, but it seems my milk doesnt provide them with enough as they both struggled with weight :nope: so I am taking every vitamin going this time (obvo the proper ones) and hoping to go for at LEAST 6 months, but everyday is a bonus! 

I have bought a mamascarf as I never braved to feed in public but with a toddler to tend to I cant be picky where I feed :lol: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Well I've decided to go straight to bottle feeding this time! I tried to breastfeed Jay but as i had the section it was a good 40mins till he was given to me he just didnt wanna know :( tried expressing in hosp but it was so painful and my milk just wasnt there, I had a terrible experience with Jay and the hospital staff were awful, making me feel such a cow for giving up with the breastfeeding and with my type 1 diabetes I hypo the minute baby starts sucking, so it's a matter of having to bottle feed as that's what's best for us! 
So this time I'm trying to be proud of my choice and to not be put down cos of it!

Have woken up with a sore belly, she was an active madam last night and I dunno about anyone else but every morning I wake up with the worst trapped wind ever!!! Lovely start to the day :p

I'm on the hunt for a really nice changing bag, any ideas where I can get one from?! My pram is black so I'd quite like it to be really bright and funky :) x


----------



## hayley x

You dont have to justify why youre bottlefeeding to us - or anyone come to think of it. We do what we believe best for our babys and sometimes that decision is taken out of our hands.

Have you looked at yummy mummy changing bags? thats what we had for Daisy x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh not heard of them Hayley, do you have a website or shall I just google it?! X


----------



## hayley x

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/

We got ours from John Lewis


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks hun...They are so cute! x


----------



## Shiv

Agree with Hayley, you will feed your baby the best way for you and teh baby. I am sorry you had such a bad experience first time around :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Mamof1

I didn't bf my son, but to be honest I was so young I was mega confused about everything going on lol.

I won't be able to this time either as, as soon as I give birth I will be starting strong meds for my Bipolar again :(. I would like to, even if its just for afew days :(.


----------



## Jaybear5

Decided the Jazz the babies 'area' up a bit...Heres some pics :)
The little Roo teddy is from the Disney stores new 'baby range' and is scented in the most gorgeous fragrance, I can't stop snuggling it hehe! x
And obviously pics of the baby will go in the frames...Gonna get some scan pics enlarged for now until she is born...x
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0005.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0004.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0006.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shiv

aw that is si pretty Claire. The Roo is SO cute


----------



## hayley x

Very cute :cloud9: cant wait to start on Oliver's nursery. We're going for pale blue walls with the starry night theme in babies r us which is pure white :cloud9:

Just a thought but why not put a pic of you, daddy and Jay in the frames for her :D x


----------



## Jaybear5

Well girls 6 years ago today my induction was just starting with Jayden! :( can't believe he kept me going till Friday morning the monkey! They grow so quickly it only seems like yesterday that this happened!!! X


----------



## hayley x

amazing :cloud9: just thinking about being in labour is exciting isnt it x


----------



## Jaybear5

More pics sorry, But babies little corner is complete....
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0010.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0016.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0009.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh lovely Claire :)
where did you get the drawers/baskets? I'd like something like that for the nursery


----------



## Jaybear5

I just got it from the Range today actually! Was meant to be £49.99 but cos it had a tiny chip in the corner I got it for £29.99 :) result!
I've used it to store all the sheets and blankets! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Bargain! :)


----------



## Jaybear5

It's my 20wk scan later today and pardon my French but I'm shitting it!!! Why do I feel so nervous????? Aaaarrrrrrgghhhh....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Claire, everything will be fine hun i'm sure :hugs: What time is it? x


----------



## Jaybear5

1.30! Was meant to be going alone but Marks just rung to say his boss said he could come now.... :) x


----------



## hayley x

:dance: pleased you dont have to go alone now. Hope everything goes well xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh that's good, i know how that feels thinking you are going to have to go alone, not nice :(
Not long then hun, and the biggy will be out of the way. 6wks today till mine


----------



## Jaybear5

Scan went very well, Had a male sonographer today who was really lovely tho dead focused on getting the checks/measurements done, so he didn't reveal the sex....:shrug: But All is well with baby, everything looks great and as it should....Once done I spoke to the Consultant about a Vbac etc and he is with me all the way whoooohooo...I also showed him my potty shot from my gender scan explaining that we didnt get confirmation at todays scan and he said we didnt need it....I am DEF having a girl :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Here she is :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0004.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh great news that everything is ok and she is still a she! woo hoo x


----------



## hayley x

I wouldnt be happy not getting confirmation but thats only cause I would worry, but theres no need to :lol:

Pleased everything went well, lovely picture :D 

So youre going for a vbac? Are they giving you some extra support, time to ask questions etc? you wont be able to be induced with that will you? Xx


----------



## Shiv

glad everything was great with your little lady :thumbup:


----------



## Jaybear5

Yes will be induced at 38 weeks but they are encouraging me to try and get labour started naturally before that Mark! :) x


----------



## hayley x

Oh thats different to here, but sounds good :) x


----------



## Jaybear5

But if induction fails after one day it will be a C section again! So gotta bank on going into labour naturally, or induction being quick(but it took 2 days to get me into labour last time) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hopefully be quicker 2nd time round hun as your body will know what to do :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

Generally 2nd time is 'easier' so hopefully your body will go naturally for you this time. xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just wondering what kind of birth's are everyone planning? Natural, cs, home etc..


----------



## Shiv

i would like to have a natural water birth at a birth centre if possible. I haven't actually decided where i want to give birth, where I live now ( we moved a couple of weeks ago) or where i used to live (100 miles away). I am still underthe care of the midwife where I used to live as i have an appt with her in a couple of weeks. I loved the birthing centre where i had Sophia, David stayed with me for the following 2 nights. We had a lovely double room, like a hotel really. There is no birthing centre near where I am now which is why i am in a quandry. I HATE the though of David having to leave me after the birth and being put on a ward.

So do I give birth locally but then i have to wait for my parents to drive (from where i used to live) to watch Sophia, or do I go back and have to do the drive myself (well David will drive)..................argh i just don't know!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh i see your dilema Shiv, for me 100 miles would be too far to travel in labour but then i guess you could leave before it got too uncomfortable?
I gave birth in hospital to Thomas and i had the same thoughts - of my oh having to leave me but luckily where i had Thomas at 2.40am they didn't make him leave and he was able to stay with me until we left at 3pm. We also got given a private room for free as there was one free. You might be as lucky?

We've now got a birthing centre in swindon which definitely appeals although it's still attached to the maternity unit at hospital so i would still have to go through main entrance in labour which i wasn't keen on!
but also considering a home birth esp as due in give birth in Dec - prime snow month!


----------



## hayley x

My dream birth would be a water birth but thats a no no for me so...

Induction it is. Along with constant monitoring. 

However I have decided this time that I would like to go home the same day - I HATE being on the ward on my own, scared to even go pee incase someone nicks my baby. With Alex it turned out perfectly, had him at 4.02am they forgot about us and we asked when we would be moved to post natal ward at 9 and was moved at 10 - visiting started 10. But when we had Daisy at 1.40am they were really busy so literally rushed me up to labour ward about 3am and hubby had to go home, baring in mind it was at night (when Alex died) and I was suddenly left alone with a newborn :cry: it was so hard.

Shiv I would be inclined to go back to where you want last time, but then you have to think about travelling 100 miles home with a newborn? hard decision x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I wanted a water birth last time, but Thomas was stuck so i only laboured in the water then i had to get out and push and be cut,eww!
However this time there is no more chance of that happening than with anyone else according to midwife so i will try again, It's just where really.

I'd insist on going home then Hayley, if your up to it. Must of been to so hard for you, on your own. :hugs: 
I wanted to go home straight away with Thomas, but we had to stay for 12hrs as there was meconium when Thomas came out and so he had to be monitored.


----------



## Jaybear5

Well like Hayley I have to be hooked to the monitors pretty much the whole time so a home/water birth is a No No for me too! But I'd feel very nervy giving birth anywhere else but in hospital anyways! 

Well my boy turned 6 today! Eeeek! Very emotional :( x


----------



## Amy

bless jay! Happy birthday to him. Sorry iv not been on girls havin lots of stuff going on! Got my gender scan tomoro girls :)! Hayley thats so sad sweetie sometimes they dont have time for you i think. I have to just see how i go cos i was not anywhere near labour at 42 weeks! My cervix was not even ready so have to take it day by day to decide if i need a section again. Hope your all well x x x


----------



## Mamof1

Ive been thinking about the birth. I was 5cm when I went in with my son and took another 5 hours or so to get to 10, I had to be monitored because there was mecuoniom (sp) in my waters. I really hope Im going to be able to move around this time I felt asthough it slowed everything down :(. Also Im going to try and stick to gas and air as I had pethidene which also slowed everything down and I was unable to feel when to push which scared me!. I wont be having a epidural no matter how much pain Im in, unless its for a section and HAS to be done. Epidurals terrify me. Midwife is coming out tomorrow :D

Happy Birthday Jay!!

Good luck with the scan Amy eeeee I can't wait to know what your having!!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Jaybear5

Wow Amy that has come round so fast, GOOD LUCK!!! x


----------



## Amy

thank you girls! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

GL Amy, can't wait to hear your pink or blue news :)


----------



## Shiv

ooooooooooooh what do you think you aer having Amy, will be interesting to see if you are right! Good luck x


----------



## hayley x

Good luck Amy, excited to see what team youre ok, for some reason I think pink :shrug: has definately come round fast.

Happy birthday to your little boy jaybear :) 

I had an epidural the first time, and after doing it on just G&A the 2nd thats my most favourable birth, but I had to have the epidural the first time to help lower bp so I dont regret it as it got my boy here safely iykwim? but if I could choose then no I wouldnt have one again either.

picked up our pram today :happydance: will I look mad going for a walk with just one baby in it :haha: I'm desperate to take it out :D

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've got a girly feeling too Amy!

I'm off out tonight girls, 1st proper night since falling pregnant so don't know how long i will last! Kinda looking forward to it, just gotta decide what to wear now...:haha:


----------



## hayley x

Aww hope you have a lovely time out and hope you find something nice to wear.

I havent been out since I had Daisy :shock: (other than going to SANDS meetings one night a month) I dont think I'd know what to do with myself toddler free :lol: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooooo enjoy your night out Rachel :) 

We are off to take the boy to Mcdonalds for his birthday tea lol he's so easily pleased :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks! Think i have found something that will do...

Wow Hayley thats a long time, maybe you need to organise something?! :shrug:

I normally go out about every 6wks/2mths and every other time oh and i will go out together more or less. Not the same when your pregnant i know but good to have time off from being a mummy i think every now and again. :)


----------



## Amy

Hi girls, have a good night hun. Well i have my daughter so should want one of each but i really dont mind x


----------



## Jaybear5

I think boy Amy :) can't wait to hear! What time is your scan?! X


----------



## Amy

morning girls woo scan day! Will let you know as soon as i find out. Busy day cos its mothers birthday as well x x x


----------



## Jaybear5

What times your scan hun?! Good luck xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck telling your family as well Amy x


----------



## Mamof1

Good luck today Amy :D

Wow these dreams I have are getting weirder, last night a bear escaped from my sons school ( why was there a bear in a school?! haha) and was eating people, we all had to sit in darkness away from this bear!!.

Midwife is coming out at 11am..Im abit nervous Lol


----------



## Jaybear5

lol Mam I really suffered with crazy dreams in the first trimester! Thankfully they have gone back to normal now but I was having about 5 dreams a night all super weird! Was exhausting!!! (that was a symptom I never had with Jay) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have crazy dreams as well still, so much more vivid than when i'm not pregnant and sometimes yeah i'm exhausted by the morning too!


----------



## Mamof1

At the time some of them can be quite scary...its only when I wake up and think WTF do I actually laugh about it :lol:.


----------



## Shiv

I had a dream I was in GLEE the other night - it was AMAZING!


----------



## Mamof1

:rofl:


----------



## Mamof1

Well midwife came with a young student, who butchered me while trying to take blood haha. It was fine, all she said about my BMI was, that I would have to give birth in the delivery suite (which I would be anyway?!), and that I would see a consultant at some point, oh and that I would get 2 extra scans later on!! :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Any news Amy?! Eager to hear whether you are having a pink or blue bundle! x


----------



## Mamof1

I bet Amys out shopping for some baby clothes :D!


----------



## hayley x

oooh yay hurry back Amy :D

Mam pleased everything went well with midwife, and yay for seeing baby 2 extra times :happydance: xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Yes come on Amy! :)

How is everyone today?! I'm currently getting booted by my little lady :) her kicks are so strong now I love it. Hopefully Mark & Jay will be able to feel her soon!
Off bowling tomorrow with the family tho not really sure if I'm allowed/meant to do it?!?!

Hugs xxx


----------



## Shiv

I know when I was pregnant with Sophia I didn't go bowling, however now I am pregnant but have to carry around a toddler who is way heavier than a bowling ball I woudl use i would probably go. Maybe just use a really light ball!

And yes Amy where are yooooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just take it easy Claire, lightest balls! 

Yay for getting good kicks, i'm looking forward to feeling my lo :)


----------



## hayley x

I never went when pregnant with Alex or Daisy either but like shiv said, now I have Daisy and have to lugg her around and do things I never dreamed of doing before, I think its pretty safe to go bowling if you are careful with throwing iykwim? have fun :D 

Anyone have Amy's number? I hope shes ok x


----------



## Mamof1

maybe use a childs bowling ball Claire :lol:

Amy!!! where are youuuuu? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Well I was thinking of using one of the ramps lol....But yeah def won't be lifting any of the really heavy balls! X


----------



## Amy

Omg im so so sorry girls wanted to tell Oh before putting anything we have a little boy on the way! X x


----------



## Mamof1

:wohoo: Congrats! :D soooo pleased for you! xxxxx


----------



## Jaybear5

Whooohoooo I was right:D congratulations on your little man how exciting! Can't wait to see the piccies xxx


----------



## hayley x

:cloud9: thats fab, congratulations on your little boy annnnd - Welcome to team BLUE :yipee:


----------



## Amy

Thanks girls. I just dont have a name now x


----------



## 30mummyof1

woo hoo! congrats Amy so pleased for you hun x Lots of time to think of a name :)


----------



## Shiv

yay congratulations!


----------



## Amy

well both familys told the news im so glad its out of the way! Weight off my shoulders! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay hope it went well and they are all happy/pleased for you hun x
How did OH take the news of having a son on the way? x


----------



## Amy

really well he's so happy! It went ok yeah im just glad its done x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hurry up n get ur piccies on :) xx


----------



## Mamof1

.......waiting for these pictures Amy! haha xx


----------



## Jaybear5

20 week bumpy! :) I must stop wearing these floaty dresses as they do hide my bump quite alot...but you can sort of see it better in the 2nd pic(I didnt actually know they were taking this pic lol)...
 



Attached Files:







bowling (34).jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 3









bowling (35).jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 30mummyof1

Lovely pics Claire, proper bumpy now :)

I got myself a lovely flowery dress for the summer the other day, i always want to dress more girly when i'm pregnant i've noticed! 

A new week for us all as well, happy my lemon is now an orange! :happydance:


----------



## Jaybear5

I just adore these maxi dresses, they are just so comfy. I know what you mean, pregnancy has that effect on me too.... I find jeans/leggins etc just irratate me so much at the mo....TBH whilst at home I tend to just walk round in a top....Cooler and comfy!

Yay for baby being an Orange....15 weeks...Eeek! Yes happy new week to us all x


----------



## Amy

i love them dress's! Happy 15weeks hun! girls i dont own a working lap top lol my phone wont put them on! X


----------



## Amy

happy 20 weeks Claire x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hay ladies how are we all? Bit quiet past couple of days..

God I am really suffering with my back, I can't even stand for 5 mins and do the dishes without having to have a break and sit down..... :(
On a more positive note I am just about to phone window to the womb and book my 27 week 4D scan. So excited! Will hopefully be on the 30th July so not too long to wait...Eeek!


----------



## hayley x

Sorry I'm a day late but happy 20 weeks - HALF WAY :yipee:

Yay for booking 4d scan too, mines just over 2 weeks away and I'm getting soooo excited, really cant wait :D time flies though so will soon come round xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooh Hayley...2 weeks away, Ow im Jealous....How exciting :)
Well mine is offically booked, 10am 30th July, Will be 26+6. Fingers crossed for some good piccies!


----------



## hayley x

:yipee: the countdown starts :D 

Mines 27+5 on 2nd July I just hope he plays ball like his big brother and doesnt play up like his big sister :lol: Did you have one last time? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hehe I hope the little man behaves and strikes some good poses :)
No I never had a single private or 3d/4d scan with Jay so its all very exciting this time around... :) x


----------



## Mamof1

Happy 20 weeks Claire!

Will be getting my scan date this week :D Its dragginggggg.

How is everyone?. I was sick as I got out of the car this morning, no warning or anything ewwww!.


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks Mam....Oh bless you! Not nice :( Oooh how exciting getting your scan date through. Youre pregnancy seems to be flying hun! x


----------



## Amy

Aww 4d scans will be great girls enjoy them! Mam you poor thing! Claire my back is bad to i walked to the toilet last night and my legs started giving way cos of my back, tryin to walk more to keep a little fitness x


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy said:


> Aww 4d scans will be great girls enjoy them! Mam you poor thing! Claire my back is bad to i walked to the toilet last night and my legs started giving way cos of my back, tryin to walk more to keep a little fitness x

Hugs! I was given the name of a physio so I may call her cos it's only going to get worse....I broke my tailbone just over a year ago and have suffered ever since, plus being overweight and pregnant makes it a million times worse! 

Just been into Asda and they have all the Mr and Miss characters on sleepsuits so I HAD to get one....It's so cute!!!! Tho I must say the 'Boy' ones are way cuter!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0108.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hayley x

Oh Jaybear what have you done to me - Hubby wont be pleased when he gets in :rofl:

Off to midwife soon, hopeing to arrange another scan for some time this week :( 

Be honest, if we called this baby Dylan does Daisy and Dylan sound silly? I like it but I dont know if its too weird! Would people think I'm mad :lol: x


----------



## Jaybear5

I think it sounds nice Hayley....Kinda has that Bill and Ben ring to it if you get what I mean.... :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I like it too Hayley, I know what you mean about 2 names going together though. Sherrie Hewson's daughter's Kids are called Ollie and Molly which i think is a bit odd but Daisy and Dylan are nice together. x

Ahh cute Claire, what one's do you they do for boys then?
Have you got any names in mind yet for your little girl?

I had a lovely massage last night, so relaxing. Hoping to treat myself every couple of weeks till Dec, if oh lets me! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

30mummyof1 said:


> I like it too Hayley, I know what you mean about 2 names going together though. Sherrie Hewson's daughter's Kids are called Ollie and Molly which i think is a bit odd but Daisy and Dylan are nice together. x
> 
> Ahh cute Claire, what one's do you they do for boys then?
> Have you got any names in mind yet for your little girl?
> 
> I had a lovely massage last night, so relaxing. Hoping to treat myself every couple of weeks till Dec, if oh lets me! :haha:

I think they had Mr Silly, Mr bump and Mr Giggle...(But I am no expert on their names lol)...But the boy ish ones were much funkier! :) Worth taking a look x

I have got names, its a matter of getting Mark to like them.... My 3 main choices at the mo are, Leylah/Laylah, Mylee and Lexie. Out of all them Mylee is the one Mark kinda likes(was jaydens choice of name actually haha)...Just dont want people to straight away think Miley Cyrus tho....:dohh: But my first choice would be Lexie. x

Oooo your massage sounded great...I would LOVE one right now! What do they do? Silly question I know but do you have a full body one or just your belly etc? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i'll definitely take a look, even if i don't have a boy i'm sure a friend will do sooner or later!

ahh lovely names, i didn't actually think of miley when i read it, prob because you would spell it differently :)
My oh refuses to talk names until he knows whether it's a boy or girl, boring! I tried to point out the nub to him the other day in our scan pics and told him it is very boy like but he thinks its a leg! :rofl:

All over massage - except belly. My friend has just started her own business and doing bogof in june and july, lush!


----------



## Jaybear5

My oh is useless...I text him at least twice a day with a name suggestion and the reply is always...Too weird, Or No....!!! Grrrrr Yet when I ask him what names he likes...All I get is, I dunno...MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why can't they just let us have our own way?? :thumbup::haha:

Oooooooo full body massage! I am offically Jealous now hun! My body aches so damn much! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah my oh hasn't thought of anything he likes, once we know the sex for sure then hopefully he'll get thinking!


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah thats what I thought but if anything he is talking less about the baby!......Maybe when the MW asks me whats shes called at birth I will just shout out my name choice then he wont have a say in the matter...hahaha! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah that sounds like a plan! :haha:


----------



## Amy

i need help on a boys name! Hayley i love Dylan and Claire i love layla. I wanted Evie if i was having a girl but so stuck with boys names x


----------



## Jaybear5

I really wanted Oakley for a boy, my other choice was Kason x


----------



## Mamof1

I really like Freya for a girl but boys names.. just don't know lol


----------



## hayley x

Jaybear, I really like Lexi out of your girl names :) - so hard choosing isnt it. When we were settled on Oliver it was my choice hubby didnt like it but he chose Alex's name :haha: 

Everything went well with midwife, bp is the lowest its ever been which is fab for me, one less thing to worry about. HB nice and strong and growing spot on. She rang the hospital and booked me in for a scan on Tuesday, cant wait to see he's ok, I hate the wait between scans even though theres nothing to suggest anything will be wrong iykwim. x


----------



## Jaybear5

Great news Hayley and yay for another scan next week! :) xx
I'm really hoping my growth scans start at 24 weeks cos it will kill me not having one till 27 weeks! Think I've been spoilt this pregnancy with having one roughly once if not twice a month lol x


----------



## hayley x

I've had so many scans this pregnancy, but no as many as Daisy's :lol: with her I had 4,5,6,8,11,12,13,18,20,27,28,30,32,36,37 :shock:

This time I've had 8,13,19,21,23 then planned 26,27,28,32,36 then delivery :)

We went to asda and they dont have nothing like you bought there :sulk: looked online just now and cant see them on there either - will have to keep looking.

x


----------



## Shiv

Hayley - how come you are having so many scans? Is it because of what happened to Alex or something completely unrelated?

Claire - same question to you, is it because of your diabetes?

I am jealous of all the scans you are getting!


----------



## hayley x

The growth scans are 50/50. Partly cause they dont know why Alex died and partly for my reassurance. My 23 week and next week scans are purely for my reassurance as between scans I'm a wreck :cry:

tbh I really wanted this pregnancy to be more relaxed, just the 'normal' scans along with my private gender and 4d scan, but I cant handle the wait.

With Alex we only had the 'normal' scans other than one at 15 weeks cause of a bleed!

xx


----------



## Shiv

It is great that they are allowing you to have the scans Hayley, if it puts your mind at ease then it is worth it. Did you struggle to persuade them to let you have them or were they more than happy with it? I only ask because scans are like gold dust round here (well where I used to live!)


----------



## hayley x

With Daisy I really did struggle, but this time they seem more than happy to scan me. I think it makes a different that its my consultant who scans me whereas last time it was planned scans in the scanning department iykwim? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hayley I'm more than happy to get you one and post it to you?! They are £6 each.... :)

Shiv yes I have growth scans due to my diabetes... X


----------



## Shiv

I'm very nosey aren't I?:haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I hope our local asda has them, gotta wait to get my car back though before i can check!

Just been to see pirates of the carribean 4, good but such hard work just going to the cinema these days, making sure oh's mum has everything for feeding thomas and putting him to bed/bath and just getting ourselves there! :haha: wouldn't change anything though and even felt sad at missing out putting Thomas to bed even though i do it every other night!


----------



## Mamof1

Oooo was it good? I wanted to go and see that!. We went to see Honey 2 yesterday while Daniel was at school. To be honest I was more interested in the nachos than the film :haha:.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Amy

morning ladies, im seeing midwife today and relaxing got all my cleaning done yesterday. I dont have a car anymore and there's not many baby shops near me so iv not spent to much on clothes x


----------



## Amy

have you got a scan date yet mam? X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah not bad, not as good as others but still lovely to se Cpt jack Sparrow again! :winkwink:

Thomas seems to be in a mischievous mood today, so think i'm going to have my work cut out today! Swimming lesson later.


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad you had a good night Rachel, I think we always worry more when we have a night out, I know I do.....
Amy good luck at the Midwife, Oh no that sucks not having a car...Are you having to do most of your shopping online then?
Mam you have just made me NEEEEED Nachos!!! lol....xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Couple of better bump pics Minus the floaty dresses lol...My belly STILL hasnt popped out...I just look fat :( Even tho I know I am fat!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20wk bump (2).jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3









20 wk.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Amy

Claire my tummy looks Exactly the same as yours with the line thru the middle and popped out top and bottom. I live in town so Maisy's push chair does my shopping lol x


----------



## Amy

im not gettin lots of kicks yet, gutted cos i got loads at 18weeks with maisy so thought I'd be gettin lots now. This little boy is very lazy


----------



## Jaybear5

I didnt feel proper kicks this time round till 19 weeks even tho I was having the popping from 11 weeks..My little lady goes mental at nights and is quiet during the day haha x


----------



## hayley x

I want to go cinema havent been for 3 years :shock: me and hubby used to go every Tuesday night!

This baby is such a fidget now. I felt the first 'tapping' at about 16 weeks then around 20 weeks it suddenly changed to kicks now its rolls :haha: I am starting to get the kicks on both sides at the same time :D x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay for kicks...I so look forward to just lying on the sofa at nights with my belly out watching the kicks and feeling her go crazy.... Just the best feeling! x


----------



## Mamof1

I feel like sendind my OH to the cinema for nachos :haha:. No scan date as yet, but I have just rang the u/s department and they have recieved the request for a scan so should hear by Monday!!. I have felt fluttering really really low down 2 days in a row, but It has to be wind right? :D. Everyones pregnancy seems to be flying by...apart from mine lol. Claire you look like your carrying quite high! x


----------



## Mamof1

Oh and theres a brand new birthing centre opening on Monday at my hospital, state of the art. Only I wont be able to use it because of my BMI & will have to use the old delivery suite...crappy!


----------



## Jaybear5

Mamof1 said:


> I feel like sendind my OH to the cinema for nachos :haha:. No scan date as yet, but I have just rang the u/s department and they have recieved the request for a scan so should hear by Monday!!. I have felt fluttering really really low down 2 days in a row, but It has to be wind right? :D. Everyones pregnancy seems to be flying by...apart from mine lol. Claire you look like your carrying quite high! x


Could be the start of movement Mam, I felt mine early at 11 weeks...They say you do with second babies... :happydance:
I dont think I am carrying high, its just everything seems to have grown above and below my belly button lol...My uterous is only level with my belly button so I am told.....Weird!!! Joys of being a big girl eh, never get a perfect little bump :cry:


----------



## Mamof1

Maybe because your bits and bobs are all being squashed upwards it looks high?. I have a bump Im wearing bump bands already :(. Id like to think it was the start of movement! but Ive been that full of wind lately I dunno haha x


----------



## Jaybear5

Eeeek I think we have actually picked a name for our little lady....

For now she will be Mylee Rose  :kiss:

What do you all think? Have posted in 2nd Tri about the Miley Cyrus thing and only one person(american suprise surprise) said she thought of her.......


----------



## Amy

morning girls, is it just me i wake up every morning and think iv been dreaming till i feel my baby bump. Going to discuss a house today hopefully gonna get it! X


----------



## Mamof1

good luck for the house Amy. I got my scan date this morning...27th June @ 3pm...which will make me 11+1...Is that too early to do the nuchal scan?. I also have a appointment with a consultant on Friday 1st of July ( I presume thats to do with my BMI right?) & a appointment with a anaethatist on 26th August. Phew tons of appointments lol.


----------



## Amy

Yey a date i was 11 +3 at mine but put to 12weeks at scan. House went well its more expensive than mine but has a garden and is in a nice area i go in October. Bet you Cant wait for your scan its so exciting for you x


----------



## Mamof1

Oooo its great to have garden! although to be honest...i freakin hate gardening haha. Im really excited, but still have a nervous kinda feeling too. How have you been feeling Amy? x


----------



## Amy

a little stressed with house hunting, tender back and terrible heartburn but other than that im fine. How you feeling? X


----------



## Mamof1

I feel for you with the heartburn, I get it even when Im not preg its a killer!. Im ok, my sense of smell seems to be getting back to normal and I seem abit calmer haha. I really cannot believe your 17 weeks already! x


----------



## Amy

i know hun its flying now iv got my 20week scan on the 5th! XX


----------



## hayley x

11+1 should be fine, but if they cant do it they will have you back when they can :) Fab you finally have a date - really exciting.

xx


----------



## Mamof1

Bloody hell 20 week scan! time is flying for you!! x

Oh will they just make another appointment for you if they cant do the scan? I thought they would just say its tuff and send you home haha x


----------



## Amy

you'll soon Be this far hun wont be long! X


----------



## Amy

mornin ladies are you all well? Cant believe im 18weeks in 2days! I'll be moving house at 24weeks! That should be fun!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm good thanks Amy, off to the zoo with my boys!

Thought i'd post a new bump pic to compare to 3wks ago! Top one is 16wks, rounding off i think!

[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







13wks.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hayley x

Lovely bump 30mummy - had to double take at what you wrote, your pregnancy is flying :D

Have a lovely day at the zoo :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Rachel your bump looks fab hun x


----------



## Amy

your lovely and slim with a cute bump! Zoo wow we dont have one near us.


----------



## Shiv

Great Bump!

Amy - I moved house at 23 weeks - being pregnant is a great excuse to order everyone else about :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Lovely bump! its going to be so round and perfect! :D


----------



## Amy

yeah your right except i dont have anyone to help me as my cousin is due the 27th july. im sure it'll be fine tho!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks girls, yes we did have a lovely day at the zoo also popped into cribbs causeway in bristol on way home and i had a look at the bugaboo donkey but don't think we'll be getting one! Even if it was cheaper the toddler seat is so small i don't think Thomas would fit anyway!

Hope you can get some help moving Amy, maybe a friend or something? x


----------



## hayley x

Funny that, we looked at the donkey yesterday (only cause we were in the shop, we already have our pram) but I hated it, was not impressed at all :nope: I certainly wouldnt want to push it around with that side basket on, reminds me of them motorbikes with side car :haha:

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think i'll just make do with my cameleon and a sling and either have Thomas in buggy and baby in sling or baby in Pram and Thomas can walk, maybe get a buggy board.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh girls...i want to have a gender scan! i knew i'd start feeling impatient once i hit 16wks! and to top it off babybond has now moved from a nearby town to my town so i could find out in a 10min car journey! 
Just need a way to convince oh but i don't think there is. :(


----------



## Amy

Aww hun wont he let you at all? I really liked it cos it gives you time to see the baby without the hospital giving you a little look then checking all's well x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Says its a waste of money and we did spent £99 on the early one. I suppose its only another 4wks to wait, sigh..


----------



## 30mummyof1

However if the hospital can't tell us for whatever reason, like the baby is not behaving then i am putting my foot down! :haha:


----------



## hayley x

The gender scan is cheaper than the early scans plus it actually looks like a baby now so better pics :D I booked mine online one evening and went the next morning - do it :D 

Oh and happy 16 weeks :D x


----------



## Mamof1

I hope you can convince your OH :D. 7 long days until my scan lol


----------



## hayley x

Theres quite a few of us with scans coming up then :)

I have one in the morning and then my 4d in 12 days :happydance: x


----------



## Shiv

I don't have another one................:cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

There are ones free on saturday...


----------



## Amy

hope you can convince you Oh hun scans are such special moments i think there worth it i paid mine myself lol. Girls im still not feeling much movement only pops now and then! X


----------



## hayley x

Happy 18 weeks Amy :) Dont worry about the movements. I discussed it with my consultant when pregnant with Daisy and they're not worried until 24 weeks :flower: x


----------



## Shiv

Amy I didn't feel ,much at all until this baby was 20 weeks (and it is baby no 2) so try not to worry. You'll be being beaten up from the inside before you know it!


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy my proper kicks only started the minute I hit 19 weeks so it will happen..... :) 
Rachel....JUST BOOK IT!!!!!!!!!! :haha::thumbup:

Good luck with all the scans everyone....I sadly have to wait probaly until my 4d scan in just over 5weeks unless they give me a growth scan in the mean time.... 
I am getting so much movement now its great. To the point you can the kicks from the outside. I LOVE IT! :cloud9: What I am NOT loving is the sleepless nights, I cannot get comfy which ever position I lay in, It's driving me mad, I am so tired! x


----------



## hayley x

I feel I have this pregnancy too 'easy'. Loving the movements I'm getting now though, theyre the complete belly shifting movements. They only started Sunday night but every movement since has been big ones. I also have my belly shaking lots, I think I remember getting this before but going to mention it to my consultant today I think.

I love 4d scans - 11 days til ours :) x


----------



## Jaybear5

Ow 11 days how exciting. Can't wait to see your pics! x I can't wait for the full belly shifting movements, they are fun. I can still remember lying in the bath when pregnant with Jayden and he used to go mad....You could see his whole body just move from one side to the other....x


----------



## Jaybear5

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...fb_ref=LikeButtonTop&fb_source=home_multiline

Check this out girls x


----------



## hayley x

WOW - amazing photos. Theyre 2 weeks older than Bertie and I cant imagine a baby looking like that in my tummy right now. I really hope they all contiune to do so well, theyre fab.

As for the bath I dont notice any difference in the bath, I can never fill it enough to fit my bump under :haha: x


----------



## Mamof1

I can't wait to feel movement :D. Im so pleased everyone is having good pregnancys. Im going to post a bump picture...If I can build up the courage. Do you know how far in advance you can book a 3d scan? I would really like one for my 30th in September, but I think at 20 weeks its too early? am I right in thinking that? x


----------



## hayley x

I had a glimpse of Bertie at 19+4 and tbh couldnt really make much of a baby out. 24 week is the minimum I'd go if I wanted photos that would look like the baby when born iykwim? but 27-28 weeks is best.

x


----------



## hayley x




----------



## Amy

i had my 4d scan at 27weeks with maisy i loved it her little chubby cheeks!


----------



## Jaybear5

I'm having mine at 26+5 and the place I go to say between 24-30 is best! X
Tho my 4d gender scan was cute they are still quite skeleton looking x


----------



## Jaybear5

Just had too..... :cloud9:
Am chuffed to bits with the foot muff set....Was meant to be £50, on sale atm for £25 and you get the parasol with it :) Yay! x
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0024.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3









foot.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mamof1

My Dads just ordered my pram etc, it will be here on Thursday! :D. They rang to say they didnt have the changing bag in the colour I wanted so if they sent the black one which is exactly the same, they would also send a free parasol that matches my pram, so Im pretty happy with that :D.

Im going to book my 4d scan for 26 weeks I think :D. I Loooooveeee that foot muff set Claire x


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: for pram being ordered - makes it feel more real :)

Jaybear - cute things :D Daisy has the stroller that the footmuff goes with - great choice :)

Just had growth scan, not very pleased with the appointment as a whole but baby wise, he's doing perfectly and weighing 2lb 3.5oz :cloud9:

x


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooh mam what pram have you gone for?!

Yeah the Footmuff is fab and fits the zoom so happy bunny :)

Hayley glad lil man is doing well, he's a good weight already isn't he?! :D how come you were not happy re apt?! Left waiting ages etc?! X


----------



## hayley x

He's a fab weight :) his legs are measuring 28+1, tummy 27+1 :haha:

Its in my journal but basically was made to feel a waste of time and an inconvenience, maybe I'm just too hormonal :lol: x


----------



## Amy

hospitals can be so rude sometimes! Is he a big weight then? Im not sure about that stuff my cousins baby is 4lb at 34weeks. Claire i wish i could spend like you ha ha!


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy I'm SKINT! lol so that's the last of the spending for a while! Paid some off the pram today too so no money for me for a few weeks! just another £169 to go :( 

Hayley that's really bad of them tho I often feel like that up there! Hospitals for you indeed! X


----------



## Mamof1

I went for the Graco Cleo In a butterscotch colour :D
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/do1_14_2.jpg

Only the changing bag will be black and there will be a parasol included. I was really pleased with the price £265 including delivery! :D

Wow Hayley what a great weight!!. Sorry about the crappy appointment :(.


----------



## Jaybear5

Lovely Pram hun can't say as I've ever seen that one before! It's a lovely colour x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey girls how is everyone?
I have just been sorting out the music for my scan dvd in a few weeks and am so excited to finally have 3 songs to go on it now. Yay! All super beautiful and am so excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## hayley x

Aww do they put the music on it for you then :) thats cute. what songs have you gone for? there was a thread in GS (I think) asking for songs for 4d scan. I suggested 'the first time ever I saw your face' I think its fitting :)

everytime I think about my 4d scan I get all excited so try to forget about it :lol:

What gestation will you be again? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah they said if I wanted music on it to just bring in a CD and they will sort it...Yay! Ive gone for some simple yet beautiful piano music by an artist called Yiruma, Will add a link to one of his songs. Have posted in 2nd tri but dont think anyone has commented yet......Apparently he does alot of the music for Twighlight etc but I have no clue....Have picked 3 of his songs, all complement each other well :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LUB7yk_5rs

I will be 26+5 at the time of the Scan...Hope she got some chubby cheeks :)


----------



## Amy

Aww Claire thats nice! Im ok very hormonal tho lol couldn get what i was craving today and nearly cried ha ha! Felt a big kick tho! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had a couple of great dreams last night girls one where i was at babybond and it just got to the point where they started scanning me and i woke up! dam! Tried going back to it but it didn't work. 
The other was where i gave bith to a baby girl, and it just seemed sureal - i was just so shocked it was a girl! :haha:

I'm definitely not getting scan done now though, oh hit my car when reversing so we gotta get that repaired unless i win lottery tonight! Doesn't have to be millions just something! FX


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh Amy bless you hun....But yay for the kick :) Go little man. x
Oh no Rachel that sucks about the car...I had lots of dreams about gender scans and having a girl before my scan so maybe thats a good sign for you..x


----------



## Mamof1

That music is beautiful Claire. Yay for kicks Amy! :D. 

Heres my bump picture...im like the back end of a bus already :(
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/630fcb70.jpg


----------



## Amy

lovely bump hun! Your figure is similar to mine except i have a line thru my tummy half way x


----------



## Mamof1

Yup Im alot smaller up top than what i am from my waist down. I had a line too, its just the past 2 weeks its sorta gone..now I look 6 months..what am i going to be like full term! lol


----------



## Jaybear5

That is a fab bump mam! Yay :)
Amy my bump is still 'B' shaped, I do wish it would hurry up and pop out round my belly button area :p x


----------



## Amy

mine is starting to slightly but guess got a few more weeks before he's up there. Gettin my hair cut today Cant wait it always makes me feel loads better! Mam least you look pregnant i just look fat x


----------



## Jaybear5

My newest bump pic taken this morning. x
 



Attached Files:







P6230012.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy said:


> mine is starting to slightly but guess got a few more weeks before he's up there. Gettin my hair cut today Cant wait it always makes me feel loads better! Mam least you look pregnant i just look fat x

Oooh I am jealous my hair is desperate to be cut, but am having to grow it for August when I am bridesmaid.....:flower:


----------



## hayley x

Love all the bump pics in here - some serious growing going on - fab :D x

Heres my latest bump pic :cloud9:


----------



## Mamof1

Id love to get my hair cut, bit skint at the minute though :(. Amy I just look fat too :(.

Blimey Claire!! thats grown loadssssssss! its so round!!

Hayley are you carrying low or is it just your picture?. Youve got one of those bumps I would love to have a feel of ( Im a bump creep!) haha


----------



## hayley x

:haha: you wouldnt believe the amount of people who stand face on talking to me then suddenly start rubbing my belly - saves me doing it :rofl:

Not sure if its low? looks very similar to with Alex I'll dig his out and put it on here, so maybe its a boy thing? Always remember Daisy being quite high up. x


----------



## hayley x




----------



## hayley x

actually Bertie looks lower than Alex :lol:


----------



## Mamof1

Wow thos pictures are EXACTLY the same! it must be a boy thing!. Great bump though, and Im glad Im not the only freak who loves to rub pregnant bellys :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Hayley I have mega bump envy! Its gorgeous! x


----------



## Jaybear5

Just got a video of bubs kicking....At last! She has been so camera shy but finally caught 3-4 good kicks...Will try uploading in a mo x


----------



## Jaybear5

https://s1082.photobucket.com/albums/j371/MyleeRose/

Hope this works and you can see the kicks....Not many and they are mainly to the left of my belly button....Excuse the hairs, Crazy pregnancy hormones!!! x


----------



## Mamof1

I see it I see it! Awwwww it must be amazing to feel those :D

My pram arrived this morning, we took it out to make sure everything was there, OH picked up the parasol and said "That wont keep much rain off it" :rofl:. He thought that was the rain cover :rofl:


----------



## Jaybear5

PMSL @ your OH.....Men really are useless most of the time arent they?! hahaha....


----------



## Mamof1

Honest Claire it took me a good 5 minutes to understand what he meant, I mean I know this is his first but really! haha. He came in last weekwith a sterilser looking all chuffed with himself, then told me " You only have to sterilise once a week"......He makes me wonder sometimes :rofl:. How often are you feeling kicks now? x


----------



## Jaybear5

LOL....Oh hun, he needs some lessons bless him :)

All day on and off really, more so when I am resting, so love the evenings when I can get laid down watching telly, that's when she goes for it big time :) he video I got was from a 10 minute on and off kick sesh....x


----------



## Mamof1

Wow she's really active then! & the flaming midwife told me I posibly wouldnt see kicks because of my weight :(. She looks like she is kicking you really hard :haha:. Does she move more in the bath? Ive heard that on here afew times, I never noticed that with Daniel :/ x


----------



## Jaybear5

She has active days and quiet days...Monday she was none stop from getting up to going to bed, but tues and weds very little movement...Today she seems pretty active..So its kinda a cycle...Ignore your MW hun, you will have no probs feeling baby, I felt this one from 11 weeks with the popping down low....Not noticed her in the bath but tbh i struggle with having baths cos of my back so I tend to just not have them and wash myself stood up lol... But with Jayden he used to go crazy if I laid in the bath, his whole body would shift from side to side and it used to make me feel sick xx


----------



## Mamof1

Hyper little girl you have :D. I really hope I see kicks like yours, its all new to me really, its nearly 11 years since I was last pregnant :haha:.


----------



## Jaybear5

You will when you are about the stage im at hun...Mark has still yet to feel her kick, she is a monkey! x


----------



## Amy

my phone wont show vid! Lovely bumps though girls. Im feeling a few kicks or should i say movement now and then when im still. My god mother paid for my hair lol! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh how have you had it Amy?? x


----------



## Shiv

Hi girls, been away for a couple of days so not been on. SOme lovely bumps there! That is a great bump for 10ish weeks!

Here is my 26 week photo (don't think I have posted it here!)

I had a midwife appt yesterday, she took blood a few weeks early to check for anemia since I had my funny turn. My blood pressure is also pretty low (90/55) so that could explain it. What is everyone elses blood pressure? i know it is better to have low rather than high blood pressure, but I wouldn't mind mine going back up to normal so I can walk around without getting dizzy! She also took over 10 minutes to find the heartbeat. I was cacking it! The baby just moved every time she got anywhere near it! She has predicted a boy on the pure awkwardness of it!
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks no2.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv my bp is usually around 120/70 ?!
No idea if that is normal but am on Asprin to keep it low ish as I have White coat syndrome lol 
I had my first dizzy spell today actually, I fainted alot with Jay do hoping I don't go down that route this time!
Your bump is fab! I have a boy feeling too for you! What's babes heart rate been?! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had my 16wk midwife app today and heard hb for 1st time :) hb ranged from 145-158 but Thomas's was always high so i'm not reading into it this time!

Great bump Shiv, i'm gonna be enormous by time i'm 26wks i think!

Not sure what my bp was, she just said it was perfect. I get dizzy spells quite a lot as well?


----------



## Shiv

Heart rate has varied from 158 at first scan to 135 yesterday


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah exactly, just an old wives tale isn't it!- have to take it with a pinch of salt! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Ahhhhh....Well it certainly was right for me, Higher meaning girl, as Jaydens was always 140 and below.... 
Glad all is perfect Rachel :) Now to look forward to your 20 week scan! x


----------



## Jaybear5

30mummyof1 said:


> Yeah exactly, just an old wives tale isn't it!- have to take it with a pinch of salt! :haha:

I still think Girly for you tho hunny!!! x


----------



## Jaybear5

Sorry with all the posts but forgot to mention ive started a journal today...Not sure if anyone will really follow it but what the heck...lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ee-rose-due-31st-oct-2011-a.html#post11314347


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks Claire, you keep the hope alive :) :hugs:
Yep just under a mth now until scan and till next midwife app' i wasn't expecting another till 28 wks as thats what is says in guidlines for 2nd time mum's but i think she likes to see her patients more often so i don't mind!


----------



## Jaybear5

Does anyone have a doppler if so which one and is it good?!
I had a crappy summer one with Jay and it was a total waste of money...
X


----------



## hayley x

Jaybear I'll stalk your journal if you stalk mine :haha:

My bp is usually around 120/70 too but does tend to be a bit higher at hospital appointments :lol:

The hb theory is so wrong for me. Alex and Bertie should be girls and Daisy a boy :haha: But the chinese gender predictor has been right all three times, as has my instinct :flower:

I have a mas baby watcher doppler, its FAB and is like the ones they use at midwife with LCD display etc. I got it off ebay 2nd hand but have used it with all 3 :) x


----------



## Mamof1

Glad everyones doing ok :). That a great bump shiv! another perfect round bump :D


----------



## hayley x

got so many BH's tonight. They started really early with this pregnancy then they went now suddenly theyre back with a vengance :lol:


----------



## Shiv

i never had any BH with Sophia, so will be interested to see if I get any this time! I'll probably panic and think I've gone into labour!


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooh Hayley...I never had them with Jay either so wonder if I will get them this time round.... :)
Thanks for the advice on the doppler, will have a lil look on ebay in a bit xx


----------



## Amy

Hi girls Claire just had a trim but made me feel better! Shiv my blood pressure was 100/56 she said thats why im so dizzy all the time its awfull! My baby has been very awkward and naughty so i think boy for you to! Had pizza late for tea so im dreading my heartburn tonight! My scan aint long away i keep forgettin cos im thinkin so much about movin x


----------



## Mamof1

What is "normal" blood pressure? Mine was 100/60?. Whens your scan Amy? x


----------



## Shiv

According to good old DR Google low blood presseure is classed when either number is below 90/60, normal blood pressure is anything above this up to a certain point (not sure what is classed as high).

Normal is around 120/80 I believe. But people can have lower blood pressure that is normal for them, or higher blood pressure that is normal for them if that makes sense!


----------



## hayley x

In pregnancy blood pressure (high) becomes an issue when it is 20 or more above your booking bp :flower: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Which chinese gender predictor do you use Hayley? One says boy for me and the other girl! :haha:

I'm having my haircut today as well, just a trim but still nice to have a bit of 'me' time! :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Enjoy your me time Rachel.... xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks i did! Have got Thomas all weekend by myself as my oh is working so no resting for me this weekend! :haha:


----------



## Amy

my scan is the 5th shiv. Off blue clothes shopping tomoro so hope they confirm it is a boy ha ha


----------



## 30mummyof1

Enjoy your blue clothes shopping Amy, there are lots of cute things for boys :)


----------



## Shiv

There are lots of cute things for boys and there are lots of cute things for girls - ABSOLUTLEY NOTHING for a yellow baby though :nope:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Shiv, 
debenhams do some cute unisex babygro's and sleepsuits, white with little sheep and chicks on (Jasper Conran) :)


----------



## Amy

Hi girls pretty sure its just the bath water but iv just been stood gettin ready and sorry tmi but a fair bit of water came out of me about 40mins later. You think it is just off the bath?


----------



## Shiv

That happens to me after I have a swim.

Put a pad on and see if anymore comes out and what it smells like. I believe your waters are supposed to smell sweet and obviously bath water or wee won't! Sure everything is ok though :flower:


----------



## Amy

it was a little creamy looking


----------



## Shiv

doesn't sound like your waters then. Probably just the bath water rinsing you out a bit (sorry tmi :haha:). I sometimes feel like i am gushing with discharge with this pregnancy, just so much of it, its gross!


----------



## Jaybear5

As I said by text hun It was prob either water as you said or just some watery discharge. It feels like it gushes out of me at times and soaks my knickers.....Lovely! Just keep an eye on it xx


----------



## Amy

Thanks girls your prob right iv not felt it since just had a bad headache/migraine prob from the worry. Had a lovely meal out and now just relaxing x x


----------



## Jaybear5

How are you this morning Amy? x


----------



## Amy

im ok hun embarrassed for panicing last night! X x


----------



## Mamof1

Don't be embarressed Amy, we all worry, and its better to be safe than sorry. Glad your ok this morning x


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: pleased everything is ok :)

New box for me today :happydance: its flying! x


----------



## Amy

only two left! :)


----------



## hayley x

And to think I'm having baby half way through the last box :shock:

Is that a new box for you too Amy :dance:


----------



## Amy

i thought that hun i was looking and sure i was in the other box! Cant believe I'll be half way in 10days! Still only slightly feeling movement my placenta is left lateral does that matter? X


----------



## Mamof1

I wonder when my box will change!. I wasn't even aware your placenta could be in a different place...I thought they were all in the same place..I guess im abit behind with things LOL xx


----------



## Shiv

If you have an anterior placenta then it can stop you feeling as much movement as it is at the front and cushions your belly from the kicks.


----------



## Amy

is it your scan tomoro mam :) x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey everyone hope you are all doing well x

I have had the laziest weekend ever, but I so needed it...My back has been killing me, so a day lounging around watching telly was perfect yesterday.... :)

Anything exciting happening this week guys?? I have anti Natal Clinic on Thursday as I had to cancel my appointment last week..Will def be asking again about my Vbac as I am starting to have doubts about the inducton, jus't don't know if its worth the risk....Arrghh 
That's about all I have going on, Oh the kids are off school Thurs and Fri this week so no noubt by Saturday I will be tearing my hair out lol

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey Claire!

Nothing pregnancy related now until the 21st july when i have both my scan and next mw app'!

Yesterday Thomas and i met up with few friends and had lunch and went to a little festival whilst oh was working and today he's working again so going to go and buy some rice krispies and make some krispie cakes with Thomas mmm :) Then might knock up a roast for when he gets home if i can be bothered!


----------



## hayley x

Oooooh I might walk to the shop and buy some chocolate to make these now - thanks 30mummy. I made cakes with Daisy once but it was a disaster :lol:

How come the schools are off on Thurs and Fri? thought they'd only just gone back?

Amy havent heard that positioning before but I had an anterior placenta with Daisy (at the front) and it cushioned her movements quite a lot. Never had really strong kicks like I get this time.

Good luck at antenatal claire. Is it with your consultant? tbh I was surprised when you said they agree to induced VBACS as I've never heard of that before. Hope you get your questions answered.

Tonight me and hubby might be going to an evening of mediumship, really not sure though cause it would mean my gran having my 9 month old nephew (she has him every sunday night) AND Daisy to deal with at my house, as I'm not ready for Daisy to stay our over night yet, and then I'd have them both in the morning :help: I've never left Daisy before in the evening other than for hubby to get her to bed while I'm at SANDS, but I'm desperate for the chance to hear from Alex which is really making me want to go. 

6 days til my 4d scan :yipee:


----------



## Mamof1

Morning girls :).

Good luckwith your appt on Thursday Claire. Are your schools off due to strike? Ours is shut Thursday...but Im not sure about Friday.

If I try to me crispie cakes I end up eating the melted choccy :haha:

Hayley if you can make it to see that medium tonight I truly recommend it. Not all of them are good but, usually the ones that do those nights are quite good. I have a friend who's 2 yr old died of neuroblastoma, and she was desperate to hear from her little girl. She went to afew of those mediumship nights and sure enough Sophie came through, and I know it was a great weight lifted when she heard from her. xxxx

My 12 weeks scan is tomorrow at 3pm.....nervous...excited...more nervous haha :D

We are off to watch my son compete in a athletics competition this afternoon, will have to wear something cool, its hot out there today! :D


----------



## Amy

good luck today mam enjoy every second! X x


----------



## hayley x

Good luck today mam :happydance: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Good Luck today Mam, :) xx


----------



## Mamof1

Thanks girls! x

How are you all coping with the heat? x


----------



## Amy

it is rather hot but my house seems to stay really cool so i dont mind. Happy next amount of weeks Claire and Hayley my stupid phone wont show it but i No your a day ahead of me lol x


----------



## Jaybear5

I am hating the heat at the mo...Im usually such a sun queen and would lay out in it 12 hours a day but I am a hot sweaty mess and very irritable... x
Thanks Amy x


----------



## Jaybear5

Have put them in my journal but will add a couple on here too of my new bump pics. No change in size I dont think... Took my first ever proper pic without any clothes hiding my bump, mega paranoid about it but what the heck...X
 



Attached Files:







22 (38).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









22 (21).jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mamof1

Luck you Amy, my house feels like a sauna right now lol.

Im the same as you regarding the heat Claire, and happy 22 weeks!. Great bump pictures btw its really rounding out now :D


----------



## Mamof1

Yikes!! Hayley 27 weeks already! woo!


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks Mam...x


----------



## Mamof1

Hmm, I noticed last night I had to get up for the loo lots of times but just put it down to drinking more in this heat. But Ive just been there and it stung alittle toward the end of my pee (sorry TMI!). Now I have a sort of urge to go to the loo....but know theres nothing there to pee. I think I might have cycstitis, Ive had this 3 times before do you think I should goto the chemist and ask if theres anything safe to take over the counter or would you ring the GP?

Ps sorry that was so long winded lol


----------



## Jaybear5

I'd see your GP hun, could be an infection or Cycstitus as you said....You can't have alot of the stuff over the counter when pregnant, so at least seeing your DR he will be able to give you something thats safe to take hopefully x


----------



## Mamof1

Just rang, I have to drop in a pee sample tomorrow morning and the nurse will sort something out for me. :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Great.... :) Hope you get sorted soon hun! There is nowt worse is there! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck today Mam :)

Yeah boiling here too - house is cool though :) The heat didn't bother me when i was carrying Thomas and he was born on 3rd of September but for some reason i'm not liking it much at mo, boo!


----------



## Amy

Claire was mylee active at your gender scan? My lo was sleepy and never moves much you think im just being paranoid? My bump is same as yours but little smaller still. Mam phone gp see what they say iv had that a few times but then it goes quickly x


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy, She wasnt active at the gender scan amazingly cos at the 12 week and 20 week one she was mental LOL....But at the gender scan she opened her legs, did as she was told but covered her face up! I wouldnt worry they have more quiet periods than active ones at this stage cos they are growing lots....Mine only gives me 4-5 kicks at a time then thats it for a few hours, sometimes the whole day.... xxx

Glad I am not the only one hating this heat right now


----------



## Amy

think its cos i hardly feel him at all! A little on a night when im still but thats it which i hate cos i loved this stage with maisy when i could feel her loads! And i didnt see much at my first scan cos she turned the screen away! Got my next scan a week tomoro so hopefully that'll put my mind at rest x


----------



## Jaybear5

Aww he will be fine hun...I didnt feel proper kicks till I hit dead on 19 weeks...Jayden was always active just at nights, and this one can be the same! Mark finally felt her kick for the first time last night too :)
Was anything said about the position of your placenta?? x


----------



## Shiv

Happy new week everyone - and to you tomorrow Amy.

Good luck at the scan today Mam, look forward to seeing some photos.

Jay - your bump is loking great :thumbup:

Mam - while you wait for your appt with nurse, drink lots of cranberry juice as it is pretty much the best thing bar antubiotics for clearing up cystitis, or other uti's. Although i went to the docs when I was pregnant with Sophia at about your stage suspecting i had cystitis because I was weeing ALL the time and still always felt like I needed to go, and then only a dribble came out. No sign of infection, apparently your muscles that control your urethra will have relaxed and so you will feel th eneed to wee constantly. So hopefully you have no infection :thumbup:

As for the heat - I am melting, I seriously am struggling ot cope and am majorly irritable. My feethave started to swell up too. Not sure why i thought it would be a goo didea to be heavily pregnant over summer again :dohh:


----------



## Mamof1

Thanks for the advice Shiv, will defo try cranberry juice. Get your feet up too!, easier said than done I know when you have so much going on. Hopefully it cools down over the next few days x


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv said:


> Happy new week everyone - and to you tomorrow Amy.
> 
> Good luck at the scan today Mam, look forward to seeing some photos.
> 
> Jay - your bump is loking great :thumbup:
> 
> Mam - while you wait for your appt with nurse, drink lots of cranberry juice as it is pretty much the best thing bar antubiotics for clearing up cystitis, or other uti's. Although i went to the docs when I was pregnant with Sophia at about your stage suspecting i had cystitis because I was weeing ALL the time and still always felt like I needed to go, and then only a dribble came out. No sign of infection, apparently your muscles that control your urethra will have relaxed and so you will feel th eneed to wee constantly. So hopefully you have no infection :thumbup:
> 
> As for the heat - I am melting, I seriously am struggling ot cope and am majorly irritable. My feethave started to swell up too. Not sure why i thought it would be a goo didea to be heavily pregnant over summer again :dohh:

My feet had started to swell up last night too, and are still on the puffy side today! Fabulous.....:cry:
Happy 27 weeks hun :) xxxx


----------



## Amy

left lateral is all it says on my notes not sure what that means x


----------



## Jaybear5

No idea hun....Mine is Prosterier I think...I think if its Anterier then that can be harder to feel baby? Might be wrong.... xx


----------



## Amy

ah well I'll ask next Tuesday. I do weigh more now tho so didnt No if that mite have something to do with it x


----------



## Jaybear5

Possibly....Cos I am the same and felt Jay kick at 18 weeks, so a week later this time round....But then thats weird cos ive felt the popping this time from 11 weeks so no idea if weight is linked to that or not? xx


----------



## Mamof1

Amy I just googled left lateral placenta, and it kept coming up about the placenta partially coverin the opening. Although it also said the placenta usually moves out of the way on most of the sites I looked at.


what is left lateral placenta 


Actions: | Forward | 
Answer by Dr Atma Gauraha (doctor) on Sun 20, Feb 2011 06:55am: 


Hi, This is known as placental preveria or placental presentation in medical terms. Normally placenta is situated at anterior and superior position of uterus. Sometimes placenta can decline downwards towards the opening of cervical canal. In left lateral placenta the placenta slides down and stays at left lateral wall of uterus. You must do regular ultrasound scanning for monitoring the position of placenta to avoid any complications. Hope this helps you. We wish you healthy life ahead.


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh girls i am sooo tired, and lethargic today. No energy for anything- maybe the baby is having a growth spurt and its taking it out of me!

Has anyone had any cravings or food aversions? i've gone off ice-cream! and not just eating it but hate watching my oh eating it as well! haha

Felt a sharp prob last night! took my completley by surprise so hopefully not long before i start feeling regular movements :)


----------



## Jaybear5

I think it's the weather cos I'm just the same today! I need to soak in a paddling pool lol
Yes I totally went off tea,coffee and chocolate! The thought alone would make me gag
Yay for a poke :) hopefully the kicks will become regular very soon xxx


----------



## Amy

Thanks mam. Doesnt sound very good lol have to see what they say next week!


----------



## Amy

3pm argh mam scan time!! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah you might be right Claire- go away heat. Hate feeling like this! 

looking forward to seeing some pics Mam :)

Roll on 3wks for mine, although i'm very nervous!


----------



## Jaybear5

Hope you've had your scan by now mam :) can't wait to see a piccy xx


----------



## Mamof1

:D:D The good news is everything looks perfect, & I got to see its little heart beating away, also I go back in 3 weeks for another scan. Bad news is I was put back 8 days. It was amazing!!.

Heres some pictures... the long bit going up is the cord apparently!

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/269090_10150297683582110_589237109_9793670_1281712_n.jpg

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/265182_10150297684032110_589237109_9793677_5484788_n.jpg

Shit! just realised I cut the name off the top and your not meant too..Oops!. Will repost them again when OH comes back in with them incase I get told off LOL


----------



## Amy

Aww :) how come you have to go back? So glad all was well x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh cute, least you get to see beanie again :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Awwwww hello little baba :) super cute pics hun glad all is well!!!


----------



## Mamof1

Amy said:


> Aww :) how come you have to go back? So glad all was well x

I gotta go back for my nuchal scan :D


----------



## Amy

so you'll get to see lo again in three weeks thats great! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh feeling much better today - thank god. Plus have my 2nd fb massage tonight :happydance: 

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## Amy

had my new fan a on me all night so i feel better for that! Gonna have a lazy day today keep my feet up cos they look like puddings the past two days. XX


----------



## Jaybear5

I had the worst night ever, went to bed at 10, couldnt sleep, too bloody hot. My feet had blown up, Jayden was super hot and unsettled all night, I ended up on the sofa with an ice pack and watched every hour go by....Uuuurgh!!!!!!!!!

Rachel enjoy your massage you lucky thing....
Amy I have just been out and bought the biggest fan I could find LOL....It better cool me down or else!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh sorry to hear you not good Claire- my oh was having a hot night as well.
Hope you get a better night sleep tonight, and have a nice relaxing day till Jay comes home from school :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

has anyone else tried cosmitec gender predictions? Mine has come out with a girl 80% certainty however i am on the border for conception day. 
It's only bit of fun though and free so i thought why not! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooo not tried it... Is it one of them that you wee on? Or just a year/month/age conception one? My chinese predictor was right but that was the only one that was lol. x


----------



## hayley x

Pleased your scan went well mam, boo to being put back, but hopefully you'll be bumped up a few days by your next scan :D I thought the picture was the legs :lol:

Last night was just awful wasnt it, we only have one fan and we kept that on for Daisy but it was sooo muggy I kept waking up paranoid it was thundering :haha: It feels considerably cooler today though :) I went to town and got Daisy an iggle piggle as a present from her baby brother when he arrives, and gave her it as soon as we got in :dohh: now to re think what we can get her from him.

30mummy whats cosmitec dont think I've ever heard of it before? x


----------



## Jaybear5

hayley x said:


> Pleased your scan went well mam, boo to being put back, but hopefully you'll be bumped up a few days by your next scan :D I thought the picture was the legs :lol:
> 
> Last night was just awful wasnt it, we only have one fan and we kept that on for Daisy but it was sooo muggy I kept waking up paranoid it was thundering :haha: It feels considerably cooler today though :) I went to town and got Daisy an iggle piggle as a present from her baby brother when he arrives, and gave her it as soon as we got in :dohh: now to re think what we can get her from him.
> 
> 30mummy whats cosmitec dont think I've ever heard of it before? x

LOL about the Iggle Piggle. I did the same for Jayden, tho in my defence he went rooting through the bags and found it so HAD to have it...Grr!! 
I got the baby a scented 'Roo' teddy as a present from Jay but will get a little something else for him to bring to the hospital and visa versa...Not sure what yet though! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

If you google it, should come up with the website. 
You fill in various details about you, partner, when you had sex etc.. and they email you a few days later!
I've done a couple of chinese ones and they said boy and girl!
x


----------



## Amy

Oh girls having a bad day my family are so horrible and not supportive im sat on my own and feel like crying! Anyone got any tips on how to move house as stress free as possible? X


----------



## Shiv

I am afriad my only advice about moving house stress free is to get some help to do it, which could involve hiring a man and a van to move your stuff for you, or getting a group of friends to help out (maybe youcould cook them dinner in return or something?).

Moving house is stressful and the only way to ease the stress is to a) be organised, start packing well in advance and throwing out/selling anything you don't want/need. 
b) getting help to physically move boxes and furniture.

If you haven't got any spare cash (who has these days?) then are there some bits and pieces you could sell on ebay to make a bitof money to help hire a man and a van?

sorry you feel so down, why are your family being so unsupportive? I hope you can rope some people in to help you out :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Aww Amy whats up hun? I agree with Shiv, can you afford to hire a proper removal company so you havent got to be doing too much? Moving house is a total cow when not pregnant, but its a total nightmare moving when you are pregnant.....Been there and done it....
xx


----------



## Amy

Thanks hun im tryin to pack now got till end of July and label everything well. My family are a nightmare i said i have No money and my sister very nasty said well you had 100 to spend on a private scan! Who's business is that! Total up thing just felt baby kicking loads :) 19weeks dead on! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry your having a hard time Amy, hope you can rally round some friends-show your family you can do it without them :)

Finally got my 1st bits for the nursery - a wardrobe and drawers (although technically the drawers will go in Thomas's room and his with a changing top will go in the nursery) but still exciting. We're having white furniture, just like in Thomas's room then we can swap bits around as they grow up :)
Now need oh's dad to sort the room out so it can be decorated. :)


----------



## Amy

morning girls how is everyone? Its a lovely sunny day wish i had a car to go somewhere nice.


----------



## hayley x

30mummy thats exciting :happydance: we really need to get a move on with our spare room now :dohh: it needs new carpet and painting, not to mention getting the furniture delivered and all put together :lol: Good job we dont plan for him to be in his own from for about 10 months :lol: 

Its lovely and sunny here too today, yesterday was miserable! I have midwife at lunch time, taking Daisy for the first time since my booking, I really hope shes good :help: I'm finally feeling the strain having a toddler and being pregnant now, last 2 days I've had no energy whatsoever :( x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope she's good for you, Thomas is hardwork when i've taken him with me, a proper boy and into everything! but least my new midwife seems more relaxed with children there compared to my original one who seemed a bit annoyed!

Next purchase will be a toddler bed, so Thomas can get used to it before the baby arrives and doesn't feel like he's given up his bed for someone else! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i'm good thanks Amy, nice and sunny here too :)

Only plans today are cleaning, boo and going out for lunch! Looking forward to it as for ages i didn't bother as Thomas naps over lunch but now he's more flexible and will sleep earlier or later so that gives us more freedom :)

Is there no where you can walk to? x


----------



## Jaybear5

I never knew how hard being pregnant would be with another child to look after.....It really is super hard work isnt it?!

Weather OK here today, Hot, but now overcast! We had a huge storm lat night so cooled things right down. Yay!
Got jay off school tomorrow and friday, Training days! Pah..... LOL!

I am just doing the horrible task of switching the contents of our wardrobes, Baby and Jay have far too much stuff to share now, so Mylee will have mine, Jay can have his own wardrobe back, and my stuff will be crammed into Marks. Gonna be fun! NOT.....So far ive empited mine out, but gotta put all the babies stuff in it now! Ooooow I wish the kids had their own room, then they could each have their own furniture. It's such a nightmare! x


----------



## hayley x

All Bertie's things are in my wardrobe too, cant wait for him to have his own so I get mine back :lol:

Midwife appointment has been cancelled :( So I go from having an appointment today and again with consultant next Tues to them both being cancelled and not being seen til 30 weeks :cry:


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooh no what a bugger. How come they have been cancelled hun? xx


----------



## hayley x

midwife was cancelled cause my midwife is on holiday and the stand in midwife got rushed away to a home birth, which I fully understand is more important, just feel a bit down as really could do with the reassurance :( x


----------



## Jaybear5

Aww try not to worry hun, I am sure the next 3 weeks will wizz by. Can you not book in with the midwife next week? Or do you have to book quite a way in advance? xx


----------



## hayley x

Theres no appointments for 3 weeks :growlmad: thankfully my 4d scan will reassure me at the weekend hopefully! x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooh yes how could I forget about the scan.....Eeeek! :) xxx


----------



## Amy

my midwife doesnt put the heart thing on!


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey girls, how are you all??

Had my check up yesterday and all is good, Babies heartrate was beating away at over 160bpm, my belly is measuring 24 weeks, so lil bit bigger but I was the same with Jay,( at 28 weeks I measured 40 pmsl), and all is good for my Vbac...YAY! Gotta go back next week tho as I can't make the week after and they wont let me go more than 2 bloody weeks without seeing them..Grr!

Hayley almost 4D Scan time..Woohoooo...Bet you can't wait. 29 days and counting till mine :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

hey claire!

thats normal then isn't it, 2wks either side :) although with my last pregnancy i was sent to the hospital to check out baby's size as i was 2wks over and consultant re-measured me and said i was just right! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

I never go by the belly measurments as i don't see how they can ever be accurate....Got my first growth scan at 28 weeks so we will see how she is doing then....Her legs are already off the scale so defo got a supermodel on my hands :) xx


----------



## Mamof1

Hey girls. How is everyone? The nurse rang me yesterday, and I don't have a infection, so Im not sure what it is. Its not as bad now, but I am going to the toilet through the night now...which is normal right?.

How exciting you have a 4d scan Hayley!! Cant wait to see pics x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah it's normal to wee alot more....I am a nightmare at the mo, my bladder feels constantly full, to the point i think if I don't get to a toilet asap i'm gonna pee myself, sit on the loo and only a dribble comes out....WTF!!! lol...


----------



## Mamof1

Thats exactly how I feel Claire! I feel like Im gonna literally pee myself then when I get there Im like huh? 1 drop!!. Annoying as hell when youve gotta get out of bed aswell lol x


----------



## hayley x

4d scan tomorrow afternoon, its flown round and I cant bloody wait, super duper excited, just hope he shows us his little face clearly :cloud9:

I always measure 2 weeks behind yet have big babies :lol: Daisy had legs measuring 6 weeks ahead and was such a long baby now shes a titch and only on 25th centile :wacko:

I have my growth scan on Wednesday, but then I wont have another for 4 weeks, it'll feel like forever waiting for the next one after having 2 in a row.

Thats bill you have no infection, I bet its just the babys weight pushing down as he grow. I never had it until now, but most people get in 1st tri then 3rd tri, some all along. x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too, completely normal as baby can push on your bladder some or all of the day

Yesterday for example when i went swimming had to go before putting costume on at home, just after i had put it on, when i got to swimming pool, just after 1/2 hr lesson and then twice when i got home within 10mins! crazy!


----------



## Jaybear5

They say when you sit on the loo tilt forward to make sure your bladder is properly empty! Doesn't work for me as it's purely the pressure of the baby pressing on it!

I'm so excited for you Hayley that really has flown by....hope he behaves and you get some great pics! Are you getting a DVD?! Can't wait to see the pics xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I tried that too..makes no difference!


----------



## hayley x

Yes we did with the other 2. The price has gone up £15 since I last went but still worth it. This is the package we're getting (the £165 one) https://www.previewultrasound.co.uk/ultrasound-packages.html

I had to go back with Daisy so hoping I wont have to this time, I want him to be on top performance :haha: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck Hayley can't wait to hear all about it :) xx


----------



## Mamof1

Good luck Hayley! x


----------



## hayley x

eeeek just 2.5 hours til we leave :happydance: real excited, just had a long bath to waste time, didnt realise how hard it was to waste time :dohh:

Little disappointed that he's still breech cause I know the images arent as good when they're breech. 

What is everyone else up to today? x


----------



## Mamof1

I hope you get some great pictures I can't wait to see them!.

We are taking Daniel to the skate park with his mate this afternoon....its nice because its right on the sea front so we can leave them at the park for a hour have a ice cream and a walk along the beach :D


----------



## hayley x

Aww mam that sounds fab :D wish we lived near a beach. Lovely weather for it too :D hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## Jaybear5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOjCxcONF9U&feature=youtube_gdata

Lil recording of baby's heartbeat this morning x


----------



## hayley x

No better sound :cloud9:

4d scan went FAB. very tricky to start with but after lots of prodding, jumping, eating, he turned and is completely Alex's double. It was hard to see him as he is that alike, but amazing to see how perfect he is :cloud9: 2lb 11oz already, couldnt be happier :D x


----------



## Mamof1

Lovely to hear her heartbeat Claire x

Awww Hayley Im so pleased everything went well x


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww post some pics hun I'm so happy for you :0) 
Yay yay yay xxx


----------



## hayley x

Here he is :cloud9: Just need to decide what to call him now :D Called him Jack without thinking earlier which isnt even on our list :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







4D_44.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5









4D_45.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









4D_53.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4









4D_62.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









4D_76.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hayley x

My favourite one is my avatar :cloud9: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooooo my god they are adorable Hayley  you must be on cloud nine!
My fave is your avatar pic too, so cute!
Did you get a DVD too?!
You still thinking Oliver or Freddie?! Funny how you called him Jack, maybe that's a sign?! 
I'm super excited for mine now after seeing these!


----------



## Shiv

Hayley - he is GORGEOUS! Maybe Jack is meant to be, what does your OH think of Jack as a name?


----------



## hayley x

I dont think he looks anything like a Freddie tbh, so pretty certain that names out the window :lol: I do think he looks like an Oliver, I thought that about Alex's scan and he looks like Alex so maybe its meant to be? Jack was planned to be Olivers middle name, but never ever thought of it as a first name, its comepletely random :dohh:

I'm hoping a name will just come when he's in my arms?

How long til yours now Claire? 3 weeks? :D x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah 28 days (not that I'm counting or anything) lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh gorgeous pics Hayley :)

I really like the name Jack, but i couldn't have it as my oh's surname is Johnson! also have a friend with a Jack.

Counting the days to my scan, 19 woo hoo


----------



## 30mummyof1

Definitely felt some little kicks this morning girls, woo hoo! Looking forward to feeling them more reguarly :)

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww yay for little kicks :) xxx what date is your scan hun?!


----------



## Mamof1

Awww I cant wait to feel kicks!.

I have a appointment with a consultant at the ante natal clinic at my hospital tomorrow....any idea what he will be doing? Im suddenly very very nervous x


----------



## Jaybear5

Is it about your BMI?! If so he will just talk to you about the extra risks of the anethestic etc! Don't worry hun xx


----------



## hayley x

:yipee: love the first kicks :D

Do you know what youre seeing the consultant for? x


----------



## Amy

morning girls. Hayley them pics are gorgeous and you can see he looks the same as Alex's pic bless. We've picked jack as one of our main names. Glad your gettin kicks mummy im still only gettin little bits now and then my mum said it can happen with your second cos your uterus has already been stretched?? Mam why you seeing the consultant? Iv got my scan on Tuesday at 2 x


----------



## Mamof1

Yup its because of my BMI, I dunno what I thought he was going to do to me at this appointment :haha:. Ooooo Your scan Amy!!! Exciting!!!. I like the name Jack......OH has his heart set on Jonah if its a boy...YUCK! lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

My scan is on the 21st Claire :)

After that my oh better be ready to talk names! :haha:


----------



## Amy

lol mam i know a man thats his nickname. Im so stressed at mo worrying about moving by end of august i will be able to settle and prepare for the baby x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy new weeks everyone! Just thought i'm 4mths tomorrow - makes d day seem so far when i think of it like that! Prefer it in weeks i think! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy New week to everyone.....How exciting how far we are all getting....It really is starting to go quickly now I think :) YAY about time....lol

Is it dinner time yet btw?? My tummy is making some very loud 'FEED ME' noises :haha:

How is everyone feeling? I am feeling excited that I am only a week away from my 'V-DAY'.....But also exhuasted from a manic weekend, my poor body just can't keep up anymore. Everything is an effort, everything hurts and aches...!!! Dear o Dear.... :shrug:

Got Jaydens meeting at school later today about his Statment review, Dreading it!!!! We battled so hard to get him a statement (for special edcucational needs) and this review could decide whether to contine to give him help or not :cry: So stressful and upsetting...I wish he was just like all the other kids in his class..... They also wan't him back to the hospital for opccupational therapy....So will see what happens as of tonight, tho doubt they will make a decission based on today!


----------



## hayley x

Happy new weeks all, strange how lots of us all start a new week on the same day :lol:

I'm with you on the exhaustion front. The last week or 2 has really started to hit me. I've had an easy pregnancy until now but now I am just so tired and achey all the time. Doesnt help that Daisy clambers all over me and the bump is now in the way :lol: I think I underestimated just how hard it would be being pregnant with a toddler to run after.

I hope this afternoon goes ok for you and that they will continue the support for your son. Unfair how you have to fight for it :hugs: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks hun...

Will update later how it goes xx


----------



## Mamof1

Hope everything goes well Claire x.

Well my appt turned out to be because of my Bipolar, I now have a consultant that specialises in pregnant ladies with mental health problems!!. I abit annoyed as the 1st thing she said was " Oh your only 11 weeks, still a high posibility of a miscarriage then"....OH's mouth just dropped and I just filled up. Anyway everything went well my BP was slightly raised she said 120/64. She is going to keep a eye on me, and make appts with a dietician etc :)


----------



## Amy

mam thats awfull I'd of wanted to slap her! Glad your gettin looked after tho. Claire how did jay's school go? Iv got my scan this afternoon see if he's still a boy and doing ok iv been worried about it so glad its nearly here x


----------



## Jaybear5

Meeting went as well as it could thank you girls...Just a matter of wait and see what happens now!
Amy good luck with your scan hunny, can't wait to see a piccy of the lil man :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

can't wait to see pics Amy, good luck x


----------



## Shiv

Good luck Amy, hope you get some good pics.

Glad the meeting at school went well Claire.


----------



## Jaybear5

How did the scan go Amy?? xx


----------



## Mamof1

How was the scan ? xx


----------



## Amy

Thanks girls sorry such late reply. scan went brilliant all is well he's still a boy ha ha they said NO doubt about that! And the woman was lovely so i could see the screen the whole time! Gonna get on a comp this week some point to put pic on cos i dont having a working computer x


----------



## Mamof1

Fab news Amy x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay for still being a boy! and a good scan :)

Can't wait for mine now, 2wks 2mos :happydance:


----------



## Amy

bet your so excited to be finding the sex out :) not long! Mam whens your next one? Need a bit of medical advice, you No when you rub your eyes and after you see lights/stars i see them for a very long time i even see then when i turn my head to far round or sometimes when im relaxed. My aunt think i mite anemic cos iv got black under my eyes and im tired. What you think? I looked on the net and it started talkin about brain tumors :-/ x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep, can't wait to know although its causing problems already! 

We want to keep sex secret from friends and family, but decorate the nursery in blue or pink. However oh's dad thinks thats stupid because we'll be paying someone to paint the nusery and he'd do it, its not the only reason though as we want it done well but i can't tell him that! 
and now he knows it, i know he's going to be peeping in the nursery when we're not here and then telling everyone what it is. I'm temped to do what we did with Thomas's room and paint it white and then add the colour after but don't see why i should have to do that when we should be able to trust people! in laws...grrr


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think it sounds like you could be aneamic yes, i'd go and see the doc/midwife and ask to be tested hun, sure its nothing more serious x


----------



## Jaybear5

Can't wait to see the pics(get your gender scan ones on too)....am glad all went well hun :)
I sometimes get this if I get up too fast or whatever,(but then this could happen pre pregnancy) but know in later pregnancy it can be a sign of pre eclampsia....If your worried get checked out hun xx


----------



## Amy

mummy thats awfull I'd be so annoyed! My blood pressure is fine Claire so not worried about pre clamp. I tend to get it more when the room is dark and i look at the tv or my phone. Gettin my eyes tested Friday to x


----------



## hayley x

So pleased your scan went well amy cant wait to see pics. Defo worth getting in touch with your midwife to see what she thinks.

Have a growth scan today really worried for some reason :( just wish it was september already


----------



## Jaybear5

Good Luck Hayley, it will all be fine hun... xx


----------



## hayley x

All went well - back to breech though :lol:

weighing around 3lb :D x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay aww look at him! What a fabulous weight hun.....Sounds like he's doing just great...Hope he doesnt get too comfy in Breech tho.... lol xx


----------



## Jaybear5

I've got Rachel but are any of you others on Facebook? xx


----------



## Amy

yeah but i dont put anything about baby on mine people to nosey in this town. So glad all went well hun. Can i ask what you girls who have had 20week scan weight of baby? X


----------



## hayley x

I hope he doesnt get too comfy either lol.

I'm on fb but im not findable what's your name? X


----------



## Jaybear5

Claire Turner~ same prof pic as the one I have on here xx

No idea Amy was never told the weight x


----------



## Shiv

Glad the scans went well :thumbup:

Hayley, my bubs is breech as well, I can tell by the way he/she is laying and kicking and punching me at the same time. I hope he/she doesn't stay that way!

Any news from Lisa or 9babiesgone?


----------



## Amy

Aww mine comes on the form to show there growth. x


----------



## Mamof1

My next scan is in 12 days Amy!. I would see your midwife if your worried too, but Im sire your fine :) x

Bet you cant wait too find out if your blue or pink Mummy :D

So pleased your scan went well Hayley, what a fab weight! x

If you want too add me on FB my name is Samantha Mitchinson


----------



## Jaybear5

What's your prof pic Mam?! X


----------



## Mamof1

Its of my son and my OH infront of a red car :D


----------



## Jaybear5

Can't see you on there hun try adding me instead! X


----------



## hayley x

I cant find you but I use my phone will you try linking us x


----------



## Amy

added you girls but as you'll see dont have anythin about baby on as the people i want to No about it i like to tell in person and my friend has just had a mc x


----------



## Mamof1

I haven't had a request from you Amy. I understand about not putting things on facebook Amy....stuff spreads like wild fire!! lol x


----------



## Mamof1

Oh Ive just got it now :D


----------



## Jaybear5

Got yours Amy and Mam :) xx


----------



## Shiv

I'm Siobhan Minor on facebook, my profile pic is the same as on here x


----------



## Jaybear5

Added you shiv...

Well just back from another long few hours at the hospital.
They said my BP is raised at 116/62? Is that high? It's normally 120/ something...
Being seen again in 2 weeks, its the hardest part as of now when diabetic as your body resists the insulin...So got a rough few weeks ahead of me now, the sugars have already started creeping up....Grr


----------



## Shiv

116/62 is completely normal blood pressure Claire.


----------



## Jaybear5

LOL....What the hell they going on about then?? Bloody Dr's!!! x


----------



## Mamof1

How strange..they also said mine was raised on Monday at 120/64....They love to make us worry!!. x


----------



## 30mummyof1

They both sound normal to me! x


----------



## Amy

mines normally 120/60 and they said thats fine x


----------



## Jaybear5

I will be having words with them next week, causing me worry when it wasnt high...Grr!
x


----------



## 30mummyof1

So whats everyone up to this weekend? My oh and i are having a 'babymoon' 2mos in London, going to a medievil banquet next to the tower of london and have a wonder round shops, attractions in day etc.. plus night in a nice hotel. 
Should be fun, although longest i will have left Thomas :(


----------



## Jaybear5

Whoooooo sounds fab hun, very jealous I LOVE london!!!

Well I am up at the crack of dawn with a drive back home to Grantham ready to attend a family Christening in the afternoon. Will visit family etc, stay the night then travel back Sunday ready for the school run on Monday......Busy! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i do too, last went when i was 6mths pregnant with Thomas and that was hard work on my feet and peeing alot, hoping only being 4 n bit this time will be easier, although London is always a bit tiring at best of times!
That sounds very tiring indeed, hope you can rest on monday after school run x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Woo hoo, next have their autumn range in :) some cute things, not that i can get anything just yet...!


----------



## Mamof1

Im hoping for a quiet weekend. Might go for a stroll round a car boot sale on Sunday :)

Have a great time in London what a great idea a "babymoon"!

Bloody hell Claire I need a nap after reading that haha x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooo our next said they aren't getting the Autumn range in till mid August!!! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Lol I know that's on top of this hen night tonight! So prob won't get in till gone midnight xx


----------



## Mamof1

You rebel! :haha: Hope you have a fab night x


----------



## Jaybear5

I'm dreading it actually lol.... I'm gonna be in heels and a strapless bra which will be agony all night and anything past 9pm is wayyyyy past my bedtime :p xx


----------



## Shiv

blimey heels and a strapless bra - won't you be a bit cold? :winkwink:


----------



## Mamof1

Shiv said:


> blimey heels and a strapless bra - won't you be a bit cold? :winkwink:

:rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh only see it online Claire, not been into a shop. :)

:haha: like it Shiv! brrr!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm wondering how i'll cope tomorrow, i'm tired already today and looking forward to bed! :haha:


----------



## Amy

Aww everyone sounds like there having a fun weekend! We are going to a kids river duck race on Sunday thats it. Been for anemia test cos of them stars i told you about and my blood pressure is 98/67 nurse said its quite low so i need to put my feet up xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

That does sound very low Amy, take it easy and tuck into some steak and greens :)


----------



## Amy

Thanks hun she thinks it mite be down to anemia as im short of breath and having heart palps x


----------



## Jaybear5

Lol Shiv...good point!!! Luckily for the public I did have clothes on :p x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning girls!

Hope your all ok? Happy V day Claire!

and i can say my scan is next week - yay! 
however i am a bit nervous as not feeling baby move much. Have ordered a doppler which will arrive 2mos so hope that puts my mind at rest :shrug: Baby has kept pretty still in both scans so hopefully its just because its lazy! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Happy V day Claire!

I bet you cant wait for your scan Mummy, I have mine next week too on Monday :D. Which doppler have you went for...Im tempted to buy one.


----------



## hayley x

Happy new weeks ladies :) happy v day Claire thats flown round :)

Not long til your scans cant wait to see pics. My next one is a week tomorrow.

Xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks girlies happy new week to you all as well....

Yay for scans and dopplers....How exciting :) xx


----------



## Amy

Aww happy v day hun! Hayley Cant believe your nearly 30weeks! Aww lots of scans iv not got any more now. My little man only just started feeling him all the time mummy so i wouldn worry x


----------



## Amy

Claire your in new box to :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Amy :hugs:

I got the same as Claire, the angelsounds doppler. Just hope i can find hb now :shrug:

Yep can't wait for scan, will be my last one.


----------



## Jaybear5

Rach just dont stress if you dont hun....Sometimes it takes me 10mins or so to find it...Start low down and work your way up....I pick mine up around my belly button area normally... xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ok thanks Claire, i will let you know how i get on tomorrow x


----------



## Jaybear5

Look forward to it hun! Can't wait to hear it, if you need help figuring out how to record on it let me know xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have felt baby loads tonight! yay! bang on 19wks as well :) still can't wait to get doppler as well though.


----------



## Mamof1

Just hired a doppler from Ebay, it says you can use it from 12 weeks...fingers crossed lol. Going to the tomee tipee factory today, see if i can get any bargains lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo gl with yours too then Mam :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I just can't get over how much more i'm feeling baby now than at the weekend ago, felt nothing over the weekend, unless i was just too busy and full from all the food! :haha:

Hurry up doppler... hope it arrives before i have to go out :)


----------



## Amy

i did that hun bang on 19weeks to the day. Was only really at night and tiny bit thru the day but now its all day :) how is everyone today? Hopefully get my anemic result today. That sounds fab Sam didnt No they had a factory you go to xx


----------



## Amy

Oh im a banana :) happy 12weeks yesterday Sam good step :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Banana yay! :haha: I was looking at the melon for 20wks yesterday in Tesco thinking how much bigger is that than a mango! No wonder i'm tired this week!


----------



## hayley x

I havent used my doppler for ages, remember even later into pregnancy its lower than you expect it to be :)

Going to look at carpet at the weekend, only a month til the nursery package is delivered so we need to get a move on with decorating :happydance: 

X


----------



## Jaybear5

How weird....I felt my first proper kicks bang on 19 weeks too lol ....

Good luck with the dopplers girls..

Hayley how exciting! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Its arrived and i found it! nearly as high as my belly button so hope its baby - was pretty quick. Will have a go at recording it later :)


----------



## Amy

got some iron tablets girls so hopefully be feeling better ready for my move x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good stuff, hope you feel better soon now x


----------



## Mamof1

Hope you feel better soon Amy x

How exciting your decorating your nursery Hayley :D

Yay for finding the heart beat!!! I can't wait to try mine when it arrives now.

Well i spent a small fortune at Babies r us today, found the OH fiddling with a breast pump and asking me what the heck it was for lmao!!!. I got pretty much everything apart from clothes, i got the full range of I Love My Bear, alot of it was on sale so i was chuffed :D. The Tomee Tippee factory outlet was amazing, i got 8 closer to nature bottles 6 extra teats, 4 newborn dummys, 6 milk powder pots, 2 of those things you take out with your bottles in to keep warm ( the name escapes me :haha:), 5 pre sterilised bottles for hospital, a really tiny bottle which is apparently for water, 5 lids for bottles and 10 bibs....for £20!!!!!!. I was over the moon and could have spent all day looking at the stuff :haha:

Been to TGI Fridays tonight and just realised I had a blue cheese dipping sauce....should I be worried? I feel really guilty!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow thats loads of stuff! bargain of the century!

Personally i'm taking a more relaxed approach to what i eat this time round, so i'm sure you'll be fine hun. I always think to myself as well, well i bet the French don't stop eating brie and runny eggs etc.. as its part of their diet and they have healthy babies! :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Aww yay Rach thats great, cant wait to hear it! :)
Amy glad you got some tablets hun hope they kick in soon....
Mam lmao at the breast pump! Mark had no clue what mine was either!!!

Well my boobs started to leak properly during the night! Great lol 
Just got back from Mamas and Papas....Aaarghh I NEED everything in that shop, but was a good girl and just paid money off my pram...Down to the last £69 now thank god! And did get a little summery romper in the sale for next summer :) Will post piccy later...

Here is my bump from today...I think I see a change...FRICKIN HUGE THO!
 



Attached Files:







P13-07-11_08.24[4].jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4









P13-07-11_08.24[2].jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shiv

Hi Chatty ladies, some good shopping going on :thumbup:

Amy - hope your iron tabs make you feel better hon.

nothing new here, my bump has grown over the last few weeks and I am now getting lots of "you must be due soon" comments - I'm like erm no, still over 2 months to go!


----------



## Mamof1

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Wow Claire your bumps frickin huge now!! :D

I know Mummy, I freaked out when I read the list and seen blue cheese on it, but theres tons of stuff on there that werent there when I was preg with Daniel!

Your pregnancy is flying over Shiv :D

Are you feeling any better Amy?


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv said:


> Hi Chatty ladies, some good shopping going on :thumbup:
> 
> Amy - hope your iron tabs make you feel better hon.
> 
> nothing new here, my bump has grown over the last few weeks and I am now getting lots of "you must be due soon" comments - I'm like erm no, still over 2 months to go!

I am the same hun...I think if I get one more comment of ' You sure there's not 2 in there' Im gonna floor em!!! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

30mummyof1 said:


> Wow thats loads of stuff! bargain of the century!
> 
> Personally i'm taking a more relaxed approach to what i eat this time round, so i'm sure you'll be fine hun. I always think to myself as well, well i bet the French don't stop eating brie and runny eggs etc.. as its part of their diet and they have healthy babies! :hugs:

I agree, I think the 'NO NO' foods in moderation wont be a problem hun... Ive had the odd Mcdonalds milkshake, and soft ice cream etc....As mam said, the list changes daily am sure....!!! x


----------



## Mamof1

Ive just been to Mothercare world and bought a baby bouncer which was reduced from £59.99 to £29.99....the more I look at it the more I think its abit girly!! What do you think girls?

https://www.mothercare.com/Chicco-Relax-Bouncing-Cradle-Baby-Sketching/dp/B001O1V7JC


----------



## Amy

gosh cant we eat soft ice cream haha i didnt no that!!! im getting there Sam thanks. at my mums today cos i reserved a slot on the vip next sale so need to go home and get them, my house is such a tip lately with packing i cant stand to be in it!!! claire bump looks amazing, if i sit forward mine still looks like fat rolls, still b shape to xx


----------



## Amy

Mamof1 said:



> Ive just been to Mothercare world and bought a baby bouncer which was reduced from £59.99 to £29.99....the more I look at it the more I think its abit girly!! What do you think girls?
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Chicco-Relax-Bouncing-Cradle-Baby-Sketching/dp/B001O1V7JC

i'd def say unisex xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Def' unisex Mam :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Def unisex its gorgeous!!!! x


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy said:


> gosh cant we eat soft ice cream haha i didnt no that!!! im getting there Sam thanks. at my mums today cos i reserved a slot on the vip next sale so need to go home and get them, my house is such a tip lately with packing i cant stand to be in it!!! claire bump looks amazing, if i sit forward mine still looks like fat rolls, still b shape to xx

Oooo get your scan piccys on whilst your at yours mums hun :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Shiv

definitely not girly - perfectly unisex!


----------



## hayley x

thats one of the most unisex things you could buy :) Nice and bright too for baby x


----------



## Mamof1

Doppler arrived early this morning!!. Tried for a full 40 minutes before getting abit tender off all the prodding :haha:. Had my breakfast then tried again...lovely clear heartbeat...albeit for only a minute before it disapeard and now I can't find it again :(. Guess I will have to try later. Any tips?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I can't help sorry Mam, still struggle to find mine sometimes and its suposed to get easier further on! :shrug:


----------



## Mamof1

Ive heard it twice more!! OH was with me 2nd time too :D. I think maybe just gonna try once a week until its easier to find, my poor bellys abit tender now lol


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay thats great news Sam..... :) It will be must easier to find the more your uterus moves up!!

well 2 weeks today will be my 4D scan. So excited!!! 
Had a bit of a crap day yesterday almost fainting and puking. Not good! Having a restful day today as had a rubbish nights sleep too....Sorry for the moan.... :(

My friend just gave birth to a baby girl called Jasmine and I am beyond broody......Can't help but wish these next 12 weeks away even tho I want to treasure every bit of this pregnancy...Oct just can't come quick enough :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless love the name Jasmine :) I'm sure i'm drawn towards names beginning with J just because i can't have any 'J' names! 

Hope you get to relax today Claire. :hugs:
My oh is out tonight. His mate is coming over for 5,30 so god knows what state he'll be in!! so i'll be on here i'm sure if anyone fancies chatting.
Roll on his hangover tomorrow when i can be smug! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

How exciting your scan is only 2 weeks away!!! Cant wait to see pictures.

I would be smug too if my OH woke up with a hangover because he is always at deaths door for 3 days after a drink :haha:. And going out for 5.30!! He will be home by 10 haha.

My OH is going for his tattoo at 2.15, thank god! I feel like he is..excuse the saying "up my arse" constantly. He thinks I shouldnt be doing anything while preg, and although its sweet its starting to annoy the hell outta me :haha:


----------



## hayley x

2 weeks til your 4d :shock: thats flown round, its already been 2 weeks since mine and thats flown so it'll be here before you know it. 

I'm really struggling in the heat and with a 17 month old to run after... just want the next 8 weeks to fly so I can get my body back and do the fun things with Daisy that I used to do :( Although I too will miss being pregnant... this is our last baby *sob* x


----------



## Mamof1

Aww hun the 8 weeks will fly over, then you can get yourself back to normal, but I know what you mean about missing being preg xxx


----------



## Amy

Hi girls, iv been busy packing today im shattered now! Claire feel for you hun i stood in a Que today and cos I'd not eaten i thought i was going to faint the sweat was dripping down my head totally grose cos i never really sweat. Hayley 8 weeks your so lucky iv got 18 regarding i dont go over again otherwise 20! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Poor you babe :( it's a horrible feeling! Ooooo what did you get in the sales?! :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep same here Amy, 20 maybe even 22 - hope not though! Would love it, if baby comes in November :)


----------



## Amy

loads of gro's some dungaree's and a white snow suit with silver stars on. Saved a fortune x


----------



## Jaybear5

Awwww :)
Ive just been in and got these! And whilst I was up there paid my pram off fully...Yay! Very skint but very happy...Just gotta wait for it to come into stock then can collect it...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0001.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0006.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shiv

cute clothes Claire. What pram did you go for?


----------



## Jaybear5

The 'Zoom' from mamas and papas! Love it :) x


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy new weeks everyone..... :) xx


----------



## Shiv

Happy new weeks girls (and anearly one for those of you tomorrow!). I just had a great afternoon nap, the first for over a week as Sophia hasn't been napping but after a LOT of persuasion she went down fro 90 mins! hurrah!

30 week bump piccy attached, I look a lot bigger in real life, for some reason the place I take photos in is magic, maybe I should take all photos there :haha:
 



Attached Files:







30w 2.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv your bump looks gorgeous! :) x
And yay for your nap, I had a little one too but it's made me feel worse!


----------



## Mamof1

Hello girls.

Scan went ok, been put forward to 14 weeks 1 day!!. So I was late for the NT scan but they measured the fold anyway and althought said it wasnt completely accurate it was 1.5mm so was a great measurement. Baby was scooting about all over!!. One thing that was mentioned worried me alittle...they couldnt see a bladder, she mentioned this 3 times, but they don't want to see me again until my 20 weeks scan..so I suppose they aren't too worried right?

Anyway heres some pictures..we have about 12 but these are the best ones, as the little bugger was dancing about :haha:

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/284058_10150321572662110_589237109_10002621_7311209_n.jpg

Sort of face down with butt in the air lol
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/282722_10150321572407110_589237109_10002617_5992438_n.jpg

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/270605_10150321571967110_589237109_10002607_3924984_n.jpg


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww they are so cute hun :) how come you got so many photos?! Very jealous! I'm sure at 14 weeks internal organs are hard to see so don't worry, it will all be fine at the 20 weeks scan :) and yay for being put forward! Xx


----------



## Shiv

Lovely pics Mamof1, try not to worry, i fthey were concerned they would have you back before 20 weeks, so they obviously aren't! Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great bump Shiv, don't think mines far off that! haha i will get oh to take my 20wk bit later :)

Great to be put forward Mam :)


----------



## hayley x

Lovely scan pics, how weird they moved you back then forwards :lol: Try not to worry about the bladder although thats easy for me to say.. I would have thought they would have you back if it really was something to worry about, maybe ask your midwife when you next see her?

Our Next sale was rubbish, got Bertie a shirt vest and a stripey hoody for when hes hopefully a big boy, and got Daisy some wellys, tshirts and a skirt.

Happy new weeks all :D cant believe I'm saying that already. Just 8 weeks left for me, have a scan in the morning, cant wait to hear how big he's gotten :D x


----------



## Mamof1

The tech couldnt get a good picture so just kept taking them, so she just gave us them all at the end lol. Im trying not to google the bladder thing and just relax, easier said then done lol.

Shiv you bump is soooo round its fab!

Cant wait to hear about your scan Hayley.

Happy new week to everyone :D


----------



## hayley x

oh mam I forgot to say I think youre having a little girl :D x


----------



## hayley x

And shiv I somehow missed your bump pic sorry - youre right it does make you look little, I always think pictures make me look big, must be the angle or something :lol: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Here's my 20wk pics although i have just had my dinner!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just compared it to my 16wk pic and its not so round any more, strange! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

I would LOVE a girl, but i was that excited i forgot to look for a nub lmao

Thats a great 20 week bump!


----------



## Jaybear5

Rachel your bump looks amazing hun!! So neat and cute! Arrghhhh :) xx

Hayley 8 weeks! Eeeeeeek....Good Luck with the scan, can't wait to hear how he is doing xx


----------



## hayley x




----------



## hayley x

Lovely bump 30mummy - defo coming along now :D do you find youre showing faster this time?

Mam do you think you'll find out the sex at your next scan? xx


----------



## Shiv

Great bumps girls! 
Hayley - your bump doesn't look any bigger than mine, it is a different shape (more pointy?) though.

Any guesses as to whether mine is a girl or boy bump?


----------



## Mamof1

We are going to book a 16 week scan tomorrow because I cant actually wait until 20 weeks to find out :haha:. What makes you say girl, Im curious :D x


----------



## Jaybear5

I think Boy Shiv! xx


----------



## Mamof1

I also think boy Shiv x


----------



## Shiv

ooooooh interesting! thanks for your guesses ladies! I am still completely unsure. I am expecting the "sex" dreams to start soon, and they were right with Sophia.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i think boy too Shiv! :)

I think i am showing more quickly this time Hayley! I want to weigh myself but our scales have broken, love to know how much i have put on so far. With Thomas by this stage i'd only put on about 4lbs.


----------



## 30mummyof1

so Mam your find out in a couple of weeks then! :happydance:


----------



## Jaybear5

30mummyof1 said:


> Yes i think boy too Shiv! :)
> 
> I think i am showing more quickly this time Hayley! I want to weigh myself but our scales have broken, love to know how much i have put on so far. With Thomas by this stage i'd only put on about 4lbs.

Im wayyyyyy bigger and quicker this time round. I am about the size now that I was at 36 weeks with Jay!!! :wacko::wacko: Scary stuff! Have banned weighing myself but by 20 weeks I had gained well over 20lbs...Holy crap! :cry:


----------



## Jaybear5

25 week bump pics!
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks (3).jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2









25 weeks (4).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Amy

morning girls bumps look amazing! There all bigger than mine i still just look fat ha ha! Claire its a girl thing lol i piled 4 1/2st on so quick with maisy but only seem to have put 3kilo's on up to now. Anyone who's havin different sex find the pregnancy alot different? I seem to be having nose bleeds and sick of seeing stars randomly! I Cant stop buying clothes :) so lovely buying different colour. I move next Wednesday Cant wait but dreading it x


----------



## Jaybear5

God yes...Ive gained weight everywhere this time, Hips, bum, legs, face, you name it!! And this pregnancy is sooooo different to how I was with Jay...It was so easy with him, I suffered with nothing other than swollen feet at around 34 weeks! Was a doddle...
This time tho, KILLER!!! I think I have suffered with eveything I could possibly suffer with, it seems so much harder to deal with as well, like everything is an effort! Hey ho...Doesnt stop me loving every minute of it, it's amazing to experience totally different pregnancies :)

Ooooo Yay for the move hun, you will be fine, just make sure you get LOTS of help lady!!!! xx


----------



## Amy

morning girls how is everyone? Im a bit stressed about moving but Cant wait to be in the new house and get settled im sick of living with boxes all over. Been loving the rainy weather x


----------



## Amy

iv gone up a box Yey :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay for going up a box......Boooo for stressing out....!!!

Even tho is rainy I still feel like im burning up at 100 degrees...lol...I just cannot cool myself down its a nightmare... x


----------



## hayley x

Hope the move goes well Amy. And yay new box :) feels like I've been in my one forever.

I'm enjoying the rain too, managed a 3mile walk yesterday without feeling like death thanks to the rain :) x


----------



## Mamof1

Hello girls. Hope the move goes well Amy, its such a stressful thing to do..even when your not preg!. I am also loving the rain lol.

Booked our gender scan for the 11th Aug at 10pm this morning...exciteddd :D:D


----------



## Amy

Thanks girls! Excellent mam bet you Cant wait! Cant believe im a papaya it doesnt seem long ago i was a apple seed! Been feeling kicks on my hand to which is great x


----------



## Jaybear5

That is awesome mam....How exciting!!! I have my 28 week scan that day too hehe! xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy said:


> Thanks girls! Excellent mam bet you Cant wait! Cant believe im a papaya it doesnt seem long ago i was a apple seed! Been feeling kicks on my hand to which is great x

Aww yay! :) Its fab isnt it xx


----------



## Amy

Cant wait till im a water melon ha ha x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey girls...Had a surprise growth scan today...Yay! She is doing fine. They gave me her weight in grams so gotta go work that out then will update lol....But shes currently on the 86th Centile so a chunky monkey :) Yay xx

Edit~She weighs 2lb 1oz (962g) :) xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0004.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well girls its boy no'2 for me! i thought as much so not too surprised. He is healthy and still the right size for due date.
Here are our pics, he's a very calm baby so far!


----------



## Mamof1

Ahhh Mummy those are great pictures so clear! Congrats!

Whata great surprise you had Claire, let us know what she weighs :D

Had my combined test results in the post, and I have a lower than 1 in 38905 chance. Im really pleased with that :D


----------



## Mamof1

Oh my :( I found this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/679321-9babies-long-journey-parenthood-again.html
9babies has had to have a termination due to the baby having health problems. How so sad for her, I really don't know how she copes what a strong lady x


----------



## Jaybear5

Gosh that poor woman :( my heart sinks for her x


----------



## Jaybear5

Rachel, congratulations on your baby boy what gorgeous clear photos :) xxx


----------



## hayley x

30 mummy congratulations on your 2nd baby boy, thats lovely news, and what fab pictures you have :D

Jaybear how cool for the surprise scan, so pleased everything is going well for you, shes a fab weight already :D x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh and she said my placenta is on front wall, so that explains why i've not felt much!

Have just bought couple of things online, a santa suit and sleepsuit in newborn, both in sale! Know i haven't got anything blue in newborn as we were team yellow last time!


----------



## hayley x

oooh where did you get them from? Does he have a name yet? I need some inspiration :haha: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay for shopping :) post some pics once they arrive! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks Hayley, always reassuring that they are a good weight isn't it?! :) when's your next one?! X


----------



## hayley x

she looks to be on the same sort of weight as Bertie is :)

My next ones 2 weeks on Tuesday :D x


----------



## 30mummyof1

No names as oh doesn't want to discuss till nearer the time as thinks i'll change my mind! grrr

Got the santa suit online from Johnlewis £7.50


----------



## Amy

Claire so lucky gettin scan! Mummy your pics are great lots of cute boys stuff out! Oh 9 told me she was having an op but didnt have time to go into why poor thing! I can see my tummy move now when baby kicks x


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg girls, just been to the doc's and don't know what to make of it! 

They told me i had to see doctor as midwife wasn't available this week so i went in, and he said "so what do we have here! patting my stomach! then checked loads of things the midwife doesn't normally check, checked my heart rate whilst i was laid on the couch sticking his stephoscope up my top!, getting me to stick my tongue out and checking my thyroid! 
Then when he found out it was boy, he said oh your be trying again then! what a cheek!
Maybe he didn't know exactly what he was suposed to check but still i'll be avoiding him again thats for sure!


----------



## Amy

strange doctor and very Cheeky! Doctors do normally check things differently x


----------



## Mamof1

Hello girls, hope everyone is doing ok :D

Here is my 14+6 bump...not much change really lol just fatter!

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/185381_10150325842232110_589237109_10046376_7521918_n.jpg


----------



## Jaybear5

Rachel he sounds very strange hun, I have a DR like that, he gives me the shivvers he's so weird.....
Mam awesome looking bumpy :) and welcome to 2nd Tri x


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy New weeks everyone....Cant belive its just 5 days till my 4D Scan...Yipppeeee!!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi to everyone, hope you are all well! :)

Spent weekend going through Thomas's clothes and don't need to buy anything clothes wise it seems! and only need a mattress, blackout blind and rocking chair for room. Plus a monitor. Saving mummy and daddy a fortune being a boy!

I found out as well that i haven't put on any weight yet (must have just redistributed it i think!) so i have stuffed myself this weekend! :haha: mcdonalds, chinese, cake...:haha:


So exciting Claire, look forward to seeing pics :)


----------



## Amy

lucky you hun! I'd put about 7lb on by 21weeks not sure what else iv put on. Really lucky with clothes etc! Claire scan nearly Yey! Oh god i move this week and i keep gettin panicy worrying about it!


----------



## hayley x

Happy new weeks all. 7 more left for me I wish it was less. 

Wow Claire can't believe how fast that's come round... can't wait for pics :) x


----------



## Amy

wish i was less your lucky :) iv got 17 left ha ha happy new week girls x


----------



## Jaybear5

Great news about the baby things Rachel, always a bonus eh :) I'm so jealous about your none existent weight gain! Ive gained 25lbs so far....Sigh!
Amy good luck with the move hun, keep as chilled as poss!
Hayley 7 weeks, that's crazy! You all ready ?!?! :) x


----------



## hayley x

Nope, not ready at all. So much to get sorted :help:

Have a surprise scan on Friday, bet the week drags now :lol: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooo I do love surprise scans :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I can't believe it! don't know where its gone from to compensate for my belly?!? sure it won't last much longer :haha:

No more scans for me though :(


----------



## Mamof1

I haven't put any weight on yet..YET lol.

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Morning all!

How's everyone today?

Just remembered i am having my monthyly massage tonight, can't believe i hadn't thought of it till now! :haha:


----------



## hayley x

A massage sounds like heaven right now... enjoy :)

Woop new box for me just half of the next one to go :yipee: x


----------



## Shiv

oooh so that is 2 of you with scans this week - very jealous! Although unless this LO decides to turn around (he/she is lying transverse at the moment) i mightget another at 36 weeks, although quite frankly I'd rather that he/she moved as the thought of c-section petrifies me!

i have put on 24lbs so far, considering i was aiming to only put on 2 stone, is not great.

Amy - good luck with the move,try not to panic :thumbup:


----------



## Jaybear5

Rachel enjoy the massage, I'd love one!!
Hayley yay for a new box! It's flying by now...
Shiv Jay was transverse my whole pregnancy and didnt engage till 37 weeks but he was still back to back! This little madam is currently transverse too! Hmmmm.....I WILL have my VBAC so she best not get too comfy in her position! Hope your lil one moves soon x
I'm good,not sleeping well but apart from that all is well...packing to head home tomorrow for a week! Scan is getting closer, whoooop


----------



## hayley x

What is transverse :blush: Oliver is breech again, he's such a spinning baby its unreal. 

x


----------



## Jaybear5

It's when they are laying long ways across your body! X


----------



## hayley x

oh thats how Oliver was when I went to be monitored... I think I'm having a gymnast :haha: x


----------



## Jaybear5

I see you're calling him Oliver now :) that the final choice?! X


----------



## hayley x

Yes... Our top 2 names were Oliver or Freddie and was shocked that they were oLIVEr and fredDIE so settled on Oliver for sure!

Plus its a way of connecting Alex as he was going to be Oliver but we changed it as soon as we saw him cause we just knew he wasnt an Oliver and when we had Daisy we named her that cause the day we found out we were pregnant we went to thank Alex and he had LOADS of daisies on him so we just knew she would be a girl... we like to think he helped us choose :flower: x


----------



## Jaybear5

Omg that's spooky about the Live/Die thing, I'd of never of realised that!!!! lol

Oliver sounds perfect hun, xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Scan day tomorrow :) Eeeek
Wish me luck, hope I get good piccies x


----------



## 30mummyof1

GL hun, can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## hayley x

Wow thats flown bet u cant wait :)

Had my scan today and hes an impressive 4lb 5oz already and head very low :) really happy and excited x


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww that was my birth weight Hayley lol.....bless him! Goooooo Oliver, he's doing great  xxx


----------



## Mamof1

Great weight Hayley, did you get any pics?.

Good luck tomorrow Claire :D

Just wondered if any of you know what this is....I woke up this morning and just happend to look at my boobs lol...my nipples were swollen!! and on my left one around the nipple was white and swollen. Its not as bad now but I have noticed them tingling on and off all day. The OH was laughing because it was uncomfertable wearing my bra and he said your getting "joggers nipple" lmao!


----------



## Jaybear5

My scan was amazing! Sorry only just posting but had a hectic day!
My little Mylee was such a good girl and was so beautiful, I cried the whole way through and am just so happy...AND, she is still a little Girl...hehe! YAY! :cloud9:

Here are a few piccies. Have uploaded the whole lot plus video onto my facebook, so please feel free to add me if you havent already...

My baby girl...
 



Attached Files:







4D Scan~30th July 2011 (2).jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0









4D Scan~30th July 2011 (1).jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 0









4D Scan~30th July 2011 (3).jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 0









4D Scan~30th July 2011 (6).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 0









4D Scan~30th July 2011 (16).jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mamof1

Loveeee the pics, the video made me bawl my eyes out. Its emotional x


----------



## Shiv

Aw she is so cute Claire, look at that little button nose:cloud9:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh gorgeous Claire, must have been amazing to see :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just dug my hypno-birthing book out again - gonna start practising again in next couple of weeks i think. So exciting :)


----------



## hayley x

Awww she is so cute and looks so teeny :D can tell shes a girl for sure x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy new weeks everyone :) and 3rd tri for you Claire :)


----------



## hayley x

Happy new weeks all :)

Cant believe I get to meet my boy next month :) x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay thanku happy new weeks to everyone too :)

Hayley... Uploaded video to my journal xx


----------



## Amy

happy new week girls. Im in my new house and apart from the babies room the house is pretty much sorted. V day for me yesterday :) iv got insect bites all over my legs there really bad! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Amy,

Glad your sorted with your house and congrats on v day :) Can't wait to join you in a week and half :)

Everyone's gone a bit quiet on this thread!


----------



## Mamof1

Happy V day Amy!, glad your settled in your new home :)

Had my 16 week MW appt yesterday. Everything was fine :)


----------



## Shiv

Glad the move is done Amy and you are settled. Insect bites sound nasty though.

I am just too bloody hot quite frankly, I REALLY hope it storms tonight.

baby still hasn't turned even though i am trying all sorts of weird and wonderful things to help it alomg. turn baby turn!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah it is so hot, don't think its meant to last though?

Hope baby turns soon Shiv :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

When's your scan Mam? Glad everything is all going well :)


----------



## Mamof1

I have a private gender scan booked with baby bond, which was meant to be next thursday but they have changed it to next saturday!, then my 20 week scan on the 9th of sep :)

Talking of naughty babies not turning, my friend has just gave birth yesterday to a 7lb 9oz boy, who was breech...in the labour and delivery waiting room!!!!! She was booked for a section on the 11th, obv the little tinker couldnt wait :D


----------



## Amy

great stuff mam Cant wait to hear what your having! Thanks girls iv still got things that need doing like blinds and curtain poles to go up but im gettin there x


----------



## Amy

Oh i weighed myself today i was 102kilo at my booking appointment and im 107kilo at 24 weeks x


----------



## Mamof1

You havent put on that much. I am going to start to pile it on i think, im abso starving all the time now my sickness has gone lol. x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh so exciting, not long till you find out Mam! :happydance:

Sounds like you are nearly there Amy, we still have curtains etc to buy for our house and we've been in it 5mths! Oh's dad has nearly finished getting the nursery ready for painting. Just gotta get him to put up some shelves round the house then hopefully that'll be the end of the daily visits so i can relax before baby arrives!

Still so hot here, suns disappeared but so muggy still, urrgghh


----------



## Amy

Hi girls well iv settled into my new house except found out tonight that people drink a few doors down so decided to knock at my door and ask me to join in! Its very late and living on my own is scary as it is! Any news off anyone x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh blimey you don't want that when you are pregnant! Hope they leave you alone now they know :hugs:

Nothing much new with me, didn't sleep well last night but no idea why, wasn't uncomfortable or anything just wide awake? 

Happy new weeks everyone :)


----------



## Mamof1

Happy New week :D

Blimey, I hope they don't knock again Amy!

I had to ring hospital last night again Im getting really uncomfortable braxton hicks!. I didnt even think it was possible to get them this early!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Amy

bless you hun iv not had them yet i dont think! You had your private scan yet? Im sad all mine are done baby is a good little kicker now i can see my tummy going all over! X


----------



## Mamof1

Its on Saturday Amy!! I can't wait. We are going to take our son with us and let the sonographer tell him what the sex is. Then we are all going to my Mams house so that he can tell everyone! :D.

I cant wait to see my belly move, how long has yours been doing that?. Im still only feeling flutters, and its not regular just around 3-4 times per day xxx

Also...this fruit chart thingy..werent u a cantaloupe melon at 20 weeks?...how the heck are you a papaya at 24 weeks? :rofl: x


----------



## hayley x

Mam what did they say? How u feeling now? I had them from about 16 weeks too..

Happy new weeks all seems to be flying now. started the baby washing. 2 loads done, 1 in and at least 1 more to do. daisy loved helping me fold them. 

5 weeks left :) consultant and scan tomorrow :) x


----------



## Mamof1

I feel crappy Hayley, there still coming on and off, and I have to stop what Im doing when it happens, its soooo uncomfortable. Aww I bet Daisy loved folding all those little clothes. I cant believe youve only got 5 weeks left!! Good luck with your scan tomorrow, what are the scans like when your further on...do you see more? x


----------



## hayley x

Did the hospital say to go in or anything? Drink lots of water it might ease them off.

scans later on arent great for viewing... they're too big and you only really see shapes on the screen iykwim although if they show you their face thats amazing seeing their lips and cheeks :) x


----------



## Mamof1

Unless theres any bleeding they said to stay at home. I never really thought about them being to big when your scanned. Will you get picturs tomorrow? xx


----------



## Shiv

Happy New weeks everyone!

Mam - sorry you are getting such painful BH - I hope they ease off for you soon :hugs:

Here is my latest bump pic at 33 weeks. I have taken it an angle so you can see what a weird shape my bump is as bubs is still lying tranverse :cry: 

I apologise for my attire, my preggo pj's consist of sleep nursing bra and hubbies boxers :haha:
 



Attached Files:







33w c.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mamof1

Oh yeah u can see its almost pointy! Come on bubs turnnnnn!! xx


----------



## Amy

Mamof1 said:


> Its on Saturday Amy!! I can't wait. We are going to take our son with us and let the sonographer tell him what the sex is. Then we are all going to my Mams house so that he can tell everyone! :D.
> 
> I cant wait to see my belly move, how long has yours been doing that?. Im still only feeling flutters, and its not regular just around 3-4 times per day xxx
> 
> Also...this fruit chart thingy..werent u a cantaloupe melon at 20 weeks?...how the heck are you a papaya at 24 weeks? :rofl: x

its been moving like that for a couple of weeks but only now and then. didnt feel constant strong kicks till about 22-23 weeks. 
Fruit yeah haha i think it goes on lenth not sure but i like looking at the fruit in the super market when im on that week.
Cant wait for u to find out its so exciting!! xx


----------



## Amy

shiv bump looks great but yeah the positioning looks funny prob with baby being in that position. 
Hayley your so lucky just when i think wow iv only got 14 weeks left you say 5 and i think oh acutally i do have a while left hahaha x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been rubbish posting lately my life is just mayhem atm I don't seem to have 5 mins to myself! Then when I do I'm so exhausted!

Happy new weeks to everyone :) hope you and bumps are doing well?!

28 week scan for me tomorrow so we'll see how much my chunky monkey has grown in 3 weeks! 

Love n hugs xxx


----------



## Mamof1

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Claire xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanku hun...Am gonna camp out there I recon as I have a full MOT, eyes photographed, Anti D to be done, blood tests, scan plus the rounds with the Dr/Consultant/MW etc...Aaarrghh :( x


----------



## Amy

hope all's well today Claire. Maisy's poorly so day on the sofa for us x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope today isn't too traumatic Claire :hugs:

ahh poor Maisy, hope she's better soon. Weather is rubbish so not sure we're going to do much and i am hoping i might have 1 day without oh's dad - maybe just maybe! FX

Just seen your an aubergeine now Amy! I'm looking forward to 25wks - am bored of being a papaya now!


----------



## Mamof1

Hope Maisys feeling better soon x


----------



## Amy

Thanks girls! Yeah i know i think i stay as this till 29 weeks. Thinking about gettin a 4d scan done but not booked one yet. X


----------



## Jaybear5

Well my little lady is weighing 3lbs 1oz and doing great :)

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/DSC_0015.jpg


----------



## Shiv

Aw that's a lovely picture Claire. Glad she is doing well :thumbup:


----------



## hayley x

Pleased your scan went well Claire ... gorgeous pic :) x


----------



## Mamof1

Great pic Claire x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh such a cute pic Claire :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Anyone having birth dreams yet? 
Mine have started - 2 nights in a row now. They have both been good, nothing scary but i don't want to 'give birth' every night its exhausting! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Kinda lol....
I dream I hold my baby in my arms the moment she's born but I seem to skip the labour part! ha.... X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mines mostly the labour, then i am holding him and wake up!


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck today mam :) can't wait to hear what team you are on!! I think pink xx


----------



## Mamof1

Hello girls.
 
Im team......pink!!!! :D

She is perfect and weighs 6oz haha. She never stopped moving for the whole scan. I got 4 pictures and a DVD :D.

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/292380_10150343990162110_589237109_10253294_4558523_n.jpg
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/262502_10150343987627110_589237109_10253274_2079121_n.jpg
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/185265_10150343989137110_589237109_10253289_1860738_n.jpg
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/262519_10150343990952110_589237109_10253301_3917503_n.jpg


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww Yay congratulations..I knew it :) She is pefect!!!
Are you going to share the dvd? Wish I had got one at the gender scan so I could compare to the one I had at 26 weeks..

Congrats again, Now get buying PINK PINK PINK!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats on team pink Mam :)


----------



## Mamof1

Do I just upload the DVD to youtube to share it?

Thanks Jay & Mummy :D


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah Hun that's all I did :) x


----------



## Amy

Aww wow mam Congrats i bet your over the moon there's so much cute pink things out at the moment. X


----------



## Mamof1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiV84hu9FWc


----------



## Jaybear5

Just beautiful Hun xxx


----------



## hayley x

Aww a baby girl that's fab so pleased for you :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just taken my 24wk pics (well ready for 2mos!) don't think bump looks as big in pics as it feels in rl!


----------



## hayley x

Really lovely bump for 24 weeks :) congested on v day for tomorrow xx


----------



## hayley x

lol sststustupstupistupid phone that's meant to be congrats :haha: x


----------



## hayley x

ok I give up its going weird


----------



## Jaybear5

lol Hayley...

Gorgeous bump Rachel  can't believe it's your V day tomorrow! Eeek xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks girls :) Yes v day 2mos :happydance:


----------



## Mamof1

Great bump! it looks so high up!!

Lmao @ Hayley..."congested"


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats what i thought too! also thought high up was suposed to indicate a girl but obviously not for me! :haha:


----------



## Shiv

aw congratulations on your baby girl Mam!

And lovley bump for 24 weeks Rachel


----------



## Jaybear5

I was higher with Jay than I am with this pregnancy! So proves it's all just 'wives tale' and there's no fact to it.....

Happy new weeks everyone! It's actually starting to fly by now, always seems to be Monday lol

Baby shower on Saturday :) well joint one but still looking forward to it as have never had one before! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah to be honest i've never understood how the sex can change how the baby lies inside you!

It does come round quick, although when i think i've still got 16wks left it feels like ages! 
but yay its v day!


----------



## hayley x

Yay happy new weeks all :) gotta love mondays. 4 weeks left for me at last its nearly time! x


----------



## Shiv

Happy New weeks,and especially happy v-day to you 30mummy!


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy V Day Rach :) x
4 more Monday's Hayley OMG!! :) x


----------



## Amy

happy v day hun!!!! 
OMG Hayley bet you cant wait!!!!!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Only 6wks for you Shiv, are you feeling ready? Also doubley exciting for you as you are team yellow! Are you thinking boy or girl? :)


----------



## Shiv

I am finding it really hard to get excited as baby still hasn't turned, so I am kind of putting off thinking about it all really! I guess if baby doesn't turn then it will be less than 6 weeks as I think they would give me a c-section somewhere between 38 and 39 weeks. Sorry to moan but it is sad not getting excited about it. I just wish baby would go head down (or even breech would do) and then I could start planning my home birth and then I'd get excited! I type this whilst bouncing hopefully on my ball :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh no, i can understand that then. but there is still time hun, some babies are just stubborn i believe. :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv my madam is STILL transverse and showing no signs of shifting :(
Hugs Hun xxx


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: shiv I really hope baby turns soon so you know either way. I know I was worried each time Bertie was breech, but he just constantly spins, thankfully has been head down for the last couple of appointments and scans.

xx


----------



## Mamof1

Happy V-day Rachel (sorry its late!)

Really hope your baby turns soon Shiv, it must be quite frustrating xxx


----------



## Amy

Aww shiv my aunty was breech with her daughter till 38weeks then my dad took her to hospital to try and get turned and he drove so terrible baby turned in the journey! Im going to be finally sorting babys room this week painting and and new carpet x


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv, MW has told me to spend as much time on all 4's as possible!!! This is meant to help....lol xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi girls

Looks like my boy is transverse as well, or at least most of the time! I'm sure i've felt him head down at times but midwife this morning said she thought he was lying across me although wasn't sure for certain?! He's obviously tucked himself in well! 
Was measuring bang on 24wks as well :)

How's everyone else?


----------



## Mamof1

We have a little crew of trouble makers don't we :haha:

Im fine just alittle worried as I havent felt bubs move for around 4 days now!!

How do they measure you at your mw appointment? they didnt do that last time I was preg! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Mam, They measure from your pubic bone to the top of your womb, you should be the same amount of cm's that you are weeks give or take 2! They usually start measuring you at your 20wk or 24wk app'.

Try not to worry about movement yet, in the early weeks its common not to feel them reguarly. I was told when you get to 22/24 weeks to take more notice. :hugs:


----------



## Mamof1

Ahhh so I will get measured at my next appointment at 25 weeks :D

Its hard not to worry, its been so long since I was preg with DS I have forgot what is normal. I just wanna be able to feel afew nice movements a day, Im getting more anxious now!. On a lighter note...I woke up with this insane craving for...CABBAGE! :haha:

How often are you feeling bubs move? x


----------



## hayley x

My midwife didnt measure til 28 weeks this time, think the guidelines have changed?

I get lots of movement a day, i used to stress myself out counting them but now i focus on his pattern iykwim? Pregnancy is so stressful isnt it.

x


----------



## Mamof1

I think its because I read about people feeling kicks and movement all the time at 18 weeks, and now Im not feeling anything :(. Although I know she is there I hear her on the doppler, just very quietly...maybe she has changed position?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Each day is different some days lots some days not so much depends what i am up to!
I didn't feel him every day till 20/21 wks :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooo our babies are naughty!!! Hope our little transverse monkeys shift their bums asap!!!!

Mam if your worried ring MW but I am sure all is well, it is still early days to feel regular consistent movement xxx


----------



## Amy

hey girls, mam i didnt feel constant movement till about 22weeks now he doesnt stop. Im exhausted lately x


----------



## Amy

Yey new box!


----------



## hayley x

:yipee: for moving up a box, feels great doesnt it :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay :) xx


----------



## Amy

Hayley Cant believe your little man is nearly here! We've booked a scan for the 13th Cant wait!


----------



## hayley x

I'm just hoping to get to 37 weeks so 2 weeks and 1 day to last... but hoping even more to reach induction at 38 weeks. Bp is starting to play up :(

Aww wicked, my rough induction date is around 12th Sep so we might be 'getting to know' our little babies faces on the same day :D soo exciting xx


----------



## Amy

Aww wow that is fantastic! Hope your Bp doesnt cause you any problems hun! X xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooh how exciting Amy :) you'll love it!

Hayley hope Bertie stays put for another few weeks xx


----------



## Shiv

Anyone else's feet like balloons? Ah the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy new weeks everyone...Can't believe how close we all are now! Only a max of 8 more weeks for me...Yay!

Shiv, mine are by the end of the day, this heat is killing me!x


----------



## Amy

yep shiv since doing my house move my ankles look horrid! Happy new weeks girls all my bedding for little Mans bedroom is coming today :) its all the blue stuff from next, his bedroom already looks amazing! Its just really small so limited to where his cot can go. I finally see the midwife on the 1st not seen her since 16weeks with him being my 2nd i think thats a bit silly and to long really!


----------



## hayley x

Happy new weeks all :) 

Amy that's so exciting :) can't wait to see pics of his room... we're still waiting for m&p to pull their finger out and deliver our furniture, hubby is painting the room tonight then getting carpet at the weekend :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Awww make sure you put a piccy of his room on hun...Cant wait to see it :) xxx
I know its crazy re MW.....If it wernt for me seeing consultants at hosp it would be the same for me...Ive seen my actual local MW once! x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hayley glad the room is coming along nicely. Bet you can't wait for it to be finished.... x


----------



## hayley x

Re midwife, after your first they barely see you much til the end. i went 16-24 which felt a life time and thars with first time mum appointments! I guess if you needed to see them inbetween appointments you could ring up? Xx


----------



## Amy

Yeah i guess so but it makes you feel safe i think when your seeing them. I will def put pics on when its done and iv had my scan, feels like ages away could only get appointment for when im 30weeks cos it was fully booked x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy New Weeks everyone, yay i'm an aubergeine!

My midwife wanted to still see me at 20 and 24wks, i was a bit surprised as the notes say 16 then 28 for 2nd time mums but didn't complain as i think its too long as well.


----------



## Jaybear5

New bumpy pics ladies...

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/DSC_0164.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/DSC_0139.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/DSC_0154.jpg

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/DSC_0131.jpg


----------



## Shiv

Aw lovley bump pics Claire. Here is mine at 35 weeks, not nearly as arty as yours though!
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Amy

Claire my bump looks exactly the same as yours sticking out more at the top! Shiv yours looks huge! Think its cos your lovely and slim xx


----------



## Shiv

Amy - you are not the first person to say I look huge! I can't imagine how big I am gonna be by 40 weeks!


----------



## hayley x

:haha: I said to hubby while showing him your bump shiv 'shes exactly the same stage as me' and he was like whoa, just the one? :rofl: You look so big. Complete different to my bump youre much higher, I think from that youre having a little girl :lol:

Claire, I ALMOST bought some blocks like that from home bargains on Friday to do the same thing. Think your little miss has had a spurt :cloud9: x


----------



## Shiv

oh god I'm a heffalump:blush:


----------



## Amy

No your not you look amazing!


----------



## Mamof1

Amazing pictures girls, your bumps are gorgeous. 

Mine has just disapeard! Hoping my little lady grows soon!

Ok girls we have a name list..whats your oppinions..

Freya
Grace
Georgia
Lacey
Jasmine
Katelyn

Middle name will be Elizabeth, after my late Nan :)


----------



## hayley x

Grace is my fave its so cute :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Shiv, i don't think you look too big not for 8mths, its just your small otherwise :) Everyone said to me i was huge with Thomas but he was an average 7lb 11, think its just i'm fairly small. :)

I like Georgia, Jasmine and Katelyn Mam, all names i would have considered if i was having a girl :)

Happy 3rd trimester Amy, can't wait to join you :)


----------



## hayley x

Im soo excited, me and hubby are going to the cinema for the first time in 3 years :) cant wait.

Have consultant a week today and will hopefully get induction date. Just 13-20 days to go, can someone speed up time please :) x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooo Hayley enjoy Hun :) and I can't believe it's only a max of 20 days ! OMG.....Hope time goes quickly for you xxx 

Mam I love all the names you have chosen, they are lovely! X


----------



## Mamof1

Ooo what you going to see Hayley? weve been today to see rise of the planet of the apes....I got all emotional :haha:

All your pregnancys have flown over...mines dragging :( haha. How exciting though Hayley, 13-20 days!!!!

Happy 3rd trimester Amy...just seems weeks ago you were showing us your positive test.

Been shopping today, and spent that much in a little baby shop the lady gave us a beautiful hand knitted hat as a present :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Oooo what did you get Mam? I have gotta ban myself from anymore shopping...I could literally open a store its that bad! lol


----------



## Mamof1

4 dresses, 4 pairs of tights, 2 knitted hats, and a beautiful crochered blanket :). I know what you mean Claire, Ive bought so much in the past 2 weeks I dont even have room to put it haha x


----------



## Amy

Hi girls, had very terrible night of my neighbours fighting and police all over they were fighting in the street holding small children! Mam the names are lovely! Been watchin a program on surrogates very emotional! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh god Amy you poor thing! Why do people have to be such tossers?! And they always wait till night to fight and argue?! Hope it's calmer there this morning....I remember a couple of years back we had a bunch of youngsters living next door(it's a quiet neighbourhood in general) but they were a nightmare, drinking and doing drugs, partying etc! They got reported several times to police but nowt was ever done. Anyway it was the night of our Anniversary (Mark had just proposed lol)....when we heard a woman screaming, we peeked through the curtains to see a man holding a knife up to her throat and was hitting her! It was awful and once the man realised he'd been seen he took her back in doors and all you could hear was this woman being thrown about, our Walls were literally shaking :( anyway us along with half the street had called the cops, but 2 of em had done a runner! For weeks they were on the run and I was shitting myself incase they came back to get me for grassing them in. Just goes to show you can live in the nicest area but you always get at least one dodgy family causing trouble!!!


----------



## Amy

that sounds horrible! I hope these dont go this far i could see them fighting thru the window. It all calmed down about 12 then maisy woke me up at 5 so im exhausted lol! Was thinking this morning Cant believe how much baby moves now i can feel his whole body come away from mine and stick out its so amazing! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope there's no more fighting Amy, sounds awful :(

I don't feel my boy move that much, only last night did i get some uncomfortable prods, prob knee or elbow! think he's either quite lazy or the placenta is cushioning alot of it :shrug:


----------



## Mamof1

Hope this doesn't become a regular thing Amy. Neighbours can be a pain!.

Well Ive developed a terrible rash all over my tummy and tops of my thighs its sooooo itchy. I rang NHS direct last night as I was in tears with it, they got my out of hours doctor to ring me. She seemed alittle concerned as I havent felt baby move for afew weeks now, and mentioned something about my liver, but then said to call my midwife in the morning. So I rang my MW and couldnt get through, so just rang the hospital, who told me it was too early for me to be worried and just make a appt with my GP. So I have one for Friday morning at 9.10am, and also a appt at the hospital with a anaethatist at 10.40am. Im slightly worried, actually no I just feel uneasy.


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck mam fingers crossed all is ok! Keep us informed x


----------



## Amy

hope all's ok mam rubbish you getting passed about like that! X


----------



## hayley x

Mam that's awful, go to a&e they'll have to see you then, hope its nothing xx

As for me. well long story short. In hospital and doesn't look like ill be leaving with a preggo bump. Had steroids and hoping to reach 36 weeks xx


----------



## Shiv

oh Hayley - is it pre-eclampsia? Your baby is big and strong so I am sure that he'll be ok, but if you can keep him in for a few more days even better. Big hugs, I'll be thinking of you, keep us updated.


----------



## Mamof1

Thanks girls.

Hayley please keep us posted hun, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh Hayley.... Big hugs! You and baby are in the best place, so let's hope lil man stays put a tad longer! :) as Shiv said he's a great weight I am sure he will be just fine! Keep us posted x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh no Hayley, hope you can hang on to 36wks but you are in the best place and like the others said he is a good weight already :) Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Amy

hope your ok Hayley! My cousin had her daughter at 34weeks in a very quick labour and she didnt even need to be incubated she was perfect and 5lb 8oz. Hope everything is ok! X x x x x x


----------



## Mamof1

Thinking of you & baby Hayley x

Well girls after speaking to a different MW as mine is on holiday today, I have to goto have some blood taken this afternoon, as they think it could be obstetric chloestatis (sp) :(. My hands have started itching too, and I have had weird twinges and cramps on and off all day which I tried to ignore and put down to stretching. Anyway will let you know how it goes! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Mam., hope all is ok. Keep us posted :)


----------



## Amy

hope everything is ok mam x


----------



## Shiv

Glad you managed to get through to a midwife Mam and let us know how you get on x


----------



## Amy

Hi girls, how do i know if im getting braxton hicks? I didnt have a labour with maisy i had a section so didnt really get contractions


----------



## Mamof1

After having my bloods done at the surgery and seeing my GP, he referred me straight to my local maternity assesment unit. I had the usual urine, bloody pressure etc etc done......then waited another 5 hours to see a doctor!!!. Anyway they have ruled out obstetric cholestatis, and now think it is PUPPP!. Also had a awful internal, where they looked at me with a torch (modern medicine eh) and took some swabs. Everything seemed closed and fine so I feel much better. Back there agin at 10.40am for another appt though!

Any news on Hayley?


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy your belly will go hard for a few seconds or even minutes! Mine are painless but some people say they hurt and feel like period cramps! 
Mam glad your ok! What puppp tho?! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Blimey sounds like you've been going through it, hope they can get the right diagonosis soon so you can be treated hun x


----------



## Amy

glad everything seems to be ok mam let us know how you get on today. Hope Hayley is ok x


----------



## Mamof1

Seen a anaethatist today, she said she is happy for me to goto the new birthing centre if the MW is ok with it!! :D

She measured my neck...and looked in my mouth...to see if I would be ok for haveing a general if it was needed. I mean blimey I know Im over weight but Im fit and active not like 28 stone or something LOL.

Amy I had some braxton hicks afew weeks ago, and my tummy went tight and I also had a very mild cramp feeling.

Claire PUPPP is a rash related to pregnancy hormones. If you google it you see the pictures of the rash...well thats what mine is like. YUCKKK!


----------



## Amy

glad all's better mam! Wonder how Hayley is? Im having a birthday party for maisy tomoro not many coming but still seems to be stressful and lots of money x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh, how old will she be Amy? We're having a birthday party for Thomas next saturday - i was stressing too as there are ton's of people coming but now i'm just going with the flow and oh has promised he will be helping!


----------



## Amy

she is 3 on the 31st got her a baby boy doll. She's looking forward to having a little brother. Paper plates and fruit shoot is my plan so it can all go straight in the bin ha ha! x


----------



## Jaybear5

Aww birthday parties :) yay
xxx


----------



## Mamof1

Aww I love kids partys, Im always the one running about with them :haha:.

It was my neices birthday today. She was 2!. Our little miracle after being born at 32 weeks weighing only 1lb 10oz due to the placenta not working properly. She now weighs a tiny 17lb and is only just starting to stand up by herself lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

yep paper plates are the way forward, defo! Thomas will be 2 on 3rd, can't wait to see his face opening his pressies, at christmas he didn't really understand it all :)

ahh bless, 17lb at 2. That is tiny, my friend had her baby at 26wks and she is 10lb something already at 6mths which i thought was small


----------



## Mamof1

She has a terrible appetite, she looks really funny be cause she talks alot but looks about 9 months old :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just realised its double figures for me today, yay! and almost in 3rd trimester :)

How is everyone? :)


----------



## Amy

Yey mummy! I still feel very small its rather strange i thought I'd be huge by now. Im at the midwife on Thursday Yey not been since 16weeks! Happy new week everyone


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy New weeks everyone :)
yeah i feel small when i look down but when i look in the mirror to the side i look enormous! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy new weeks and milestones to everyone :) 

Anything exciting happening this week?! I've got physio and another growth scan next week, but just a routine apt to go to this week! Oh and last week of summer holidays...!!!

Started packing my hospital bag over the weekend, all I need to get now is a few more toiletries, a little handheld fan, and some more big knickers lol x


----------



## Mamof1

Happy new week everyone!

I have a scan next Friday and a appt with consultant and dietician all on the same day!. Feeling baby move quite alot over the past few days, have felt afew soft thuds too...do you think this is her kicking?!

Get some bump pictures on girls!. Does anyone else think it has just became winter over the past few days? Im so bloody cold!! x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh yes sounds like baby def hun :)

Will do my new bump pics tomorrow as feeling blahhhh today :(
Haha noooooo I'm still a walking heater, am currently dripping with sweat I'm that hot. It's awful....have all the windows flung open , marks not impressed but tough! X


----------



## Mamof1

OMG I wish I was feeling abit warmer. Its like winter for me haha. 7 weeks Claire! Im sooo excited for you. I wonder how Hayley is doing!? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh yes 7wks Claire, wow thats come round fast!

Being a domestic godess today! :haha: just made an apple pie now onto a lasagna for dinner! :happydance:

Not up to much this week, back to swimming lessons for Thomas which means me back in swimming cossie uh oh! wonder whether it'll still fit or if i will have to get a maternity one?! 

Yes wonder how Hayley is? :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Hi girls - happy new weeks!

Hayley - hope you are ok and as you are 36 weeks today I wonder if bubs is here?

I have my 36 week appt tomorrow, with a GP instead of a midwife (grrrrrrrrr) so if bubs is not head down then I will be sent for a scan at somepoint - please keep your fingers crossed that bubs is head down for me!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Shiv, hope baby is now behaving. Do you feel he/she is? I think mine changes as sometimes i can feel alot of pressure and other times not


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck shiv hope little one has moved for you!!! Mine is still transverse and showing no signs of shifting :( let us know how you get on xx


----------



## hayley x

Hey girls, sorry I left it so long before updating . Bertie is still inside and cooking :) BP was so up and down and still have protein in my urine but was allowed out Saturday afternoon, back to consultant tomorrow to reassess if he's still safer in than out. Had 2 lots of steroids then suddenly went into labour (never been in natural labour :lol:) so was sent to labour ward, but by morning they had just turned to random tightenings. 

But by this time in 2 weeks I should definately be holding my little Finley :cloud9: really cant wait, but cant actually imagine him being here safely :(

Hope everyones well and happy new weeks to all :) x


----------



## Shiv

Hayley - glad you are ok and that little man is still baking nicely! Finley? Is that a new choice? I like it!


----------



## Amy

Hi girls, Hayley so glad all is ok love the new name. Shiv fingers crossed baby has turned! Iv got midwife appointment thus. Got bad braxton hicks this evening very uncomfortable! X


----------



## Amy

Oh and mam im freezing lately to! X


----------



## Mamof1

Im so pleased your little man is still cooking Hayley, and what a lovely name I dont think ive heard that name before.

Hope baby turns soon Shiv!.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad all is well and you've made it to 36wks Hayley :happydance:


----------



## Amy

morning girls hope everyones well


----------



## Mamof1

Grrrr, I keep waking up really early..5.30am this morning I was wide awake!!

12 weeks until your bubs is here Amy...everyones pregnancy is flying over apart from mine boohoo :( haha


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm tired this morning too, we took sides off Thomas's cot on sunday and he kept on getting out or fell (not sure) so don't think i went to sleep till 1ish then he was at his door rattling stairgate at 7.30 this morning..zzz Wish you could keep them in a cot forever! 
We have got a toddler bed for him, so think we'll skip the cot with side off (thought it would make transition easier!) and i'll get oh to build toddler bed tonight, least it has little sides.

Happy 28wks Amy :)


----------



## Amy

thank you girls 7months Cant believe it! Was just sat thinking i Cant believe its nearly September! Maisy starts nursery in October x


----------



## Jaybear5

New bump pics... x

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/P30-08-11_1002.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/P8300006.jpg


----------



## Mamof1

Lovely bump Claire, mines sooo low down at the mo. x


----------



## Shiv

GREAT bump pic Claire!

Here is mine at 36 weeks

Midwife/GP appt went well today, all is fine and baby was head down (even though I thought it felt transverse!), so I guess it is all go for a home birth now! Just need to order a pool and generally get organised - EEK it really isn't long to go now! i am absolutely cacking it about having 2 to look after!
 



Attached Files:







36w.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh great news Shiv! yay :) 
ahh wish i could be brave and go for a homebirth, i am tempted but i think more than likely i will try the new birthing centre and then if i have a 3rd try a home birth!

Lovely bump pics


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep i'm worried about that too, esp as Thomas is becoming more and more demanding each day!


----------



## Shiv

I had Sophia at a birthing centre and it was a great experience, although I have never given birth anywhere else so have nothing to compare it to!

My main reason for having a homebirth is not some hippy, super natural desire, it is more to do with childcare! it will take my parents 2 hours to get here and my labour with Sophia was relatively quick and I don't want the worry of waiting at home for childcare whilst in labour and then a dash to the hospital!


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv Gorgeous bump! And I'm so glad baby has turned and lets hope he/she stays put now! Ooh how exciting a home birth! I'm the same RE my parents! They live 2 hours away but I'm having my mum come over and stay from 37 weeks so I have someone to have Jay! I just hope labour doesn't start before then else I'm in the crap...


----------



## Amy

great pics! Shiv so pleased baby has turned! I am the same maisy has turned so naughty lately im so nervous with having two to look after but im sure we'll all manage amazingly x


----------



## Jaybear5

It's a worry going from 1-2 isn't it?! I'm nervous at how I will cope x


----------



## Mamof1

Great pic Shiv, glad the baby has finally turned! what a relief.

Im lucky with childcare my Mum & Dad live 5 minutes away from us!!. & I think with Daniel being older he will be a great help to me when the baby is here. He was at the hospital everyday when my neice was born and was in SCBU for months, and he still runs around after her now :D.

I would love a homebirth I think it would definately be a nice experience and I think it would make me relax more being at home. Im gonna mention this to my consultant if he insists on making me goto the delivery suite!.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I am presuming that my oh's parents will have Thomas, although i should prob ask soon! :) my mum has never him overnight or even for more than 1 or 2hrs so wouldn't ask her. 
Just hoping my oh won't be working too far away when i do go into labour :shrug:


----------



## Shiv

My husband is due to go to Holland with work next week - eek!


----------



## Mamof1

Girls..Ive been feeling this strange sensation for afew days, everytime I have a drink and their is something in my bladder, I get what feels like a sharp quick feeling like I have to pee badly, Ive came to the conclusion it could be the baby kicking my full bladder..do you think this could be right? I really don't remember much from last time round :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not sure Mam could be? sorry not sure

Wow, when i woke up i was so dizzy felt like i'd be drinking as the room was spinning! horrible but luckily its gone now.


----------



## Mamof1

Ooh I wonder what that was Mummy, I hope you feel ok now xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep fine now, thanks Mam :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Sounds like baby kicking your bladder hun. I get it alot...Not nice xx


----------



## Amy

Claire new box! :) hope your all well girls x x x


----------



## Jaybear5

OMG i never even noticed it!!!! Yippeee :)

How are you Amy?

I have my growth scan today now instead of next week, so excited to see how much she weighs now, hopefully she is staying on track and not getting too big....Will also find out if she is still transverse! Eeek x


----------



## Mamof1

Ooooh good luck with your scan today Claire! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo goodluck Claire, look forward to seeing new pics :wohoo:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've been making Thomas's birthday cake this morning, blooming huge thing as we got so many people coming saturday, eek! Just waiting for 1st layer to come out of oven, fx its ok!

Suposed to be discussing names with oh tonight! Have a feeling we're not going to get anywhere though! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Update with photo in my journal girls x


----------



## Amy

just got chance to get on. Hope scan went ok Claire. I seen the midwife today baby is measuring 33cm and is head down x


----------



## Mamof1

Hope you get further than we have with names Mummy :haha:

Does that 33cm mean your measuring ahead Amy? x


----------



## Amy

im not sure hun i said thats Alot and she said Yeah but its ok so didnt really get much out of her lol x


----------



## Mamof1

They don't give much away do they!

I recieved a letter today from the hospital, saying my last pee sample, that I did when I was there last week when they thought I might be leaking, was contaminated :/ so they would like me to do another one.


----------



## hayley x

Wow Amy, my bumps only 34cms :lol:

Ooooh off to see your piccy Claire :D she looks a good weight :D

Mam took them a while to get back to you hasnt it? hope the one you re do for them is ok :hugs:

Off to hospital tomorrow and getting my induction date sorted :happydance: soo excited!! Getting carpet fitted in the babys nursery Saturday and our furniture is arriving then too, cant wait to see his room all finished :D

xx


----------



## Mamof1

Yeah, they aren't in any kind of hurry, and my MW is now on a 5 week holiday! grrr.

Ooooh how exciting Hayley!!! When do you think they will book you in round about? x


----------



## Amy

mam your hospital sounds very slow doing that to you! Hayley thats really exciting :) and Omg your measuring at that now im worried ha ha x


----------



## hayley x

He's fully engaged so I am measuring a week behind what I was last week, its weird how they work it out. Did mw not suggest a growth scan or anything? when is your 4d scan? 

Wow 5 weeks holiday, that must be her whole years allowance :wacko: Do you see a stand in mw instead? xx


----------



## Shiv

Amy - we need to see a bump pic!

Claire - she looks so adorable

Hayley - eek at finding out your date tomorrow!


----------



## hayley x

:hi: shiv, how are you feeling? has your bump dropped now? I feel like I need to walk with my legs crossed :rofl:


----------



## Mamof1

Im not sure who I will see, Ive been unable to contact anyone at the community midwife office :/. I think I have to ring the hospital..Im really not sure tbh.


----------



## Shiv

Hi Hayley, my bump had dropped but it seems to behigher again today - I think the little tinker has gone transverse again. So I am bouncing on my ball whilst typing this, my bum always goes numb when on my ball!


----------



## Amy

my scan is the 13th Cant wait! No she didnt say a thing about a growth scan but she's a stand in midwife not my normal. Shiv i dont look big what so ever and still have a b bump e


----------



## hayley x

Do you notice you get lots of BH when on your ball and when coming off? I only got mine a few days ago but rarely use it cause the BH it brings on are quite strong and I dont like pain :haha:

when do you next see midwife? I hope baby goes head down and stays that way soon xx


----------



## Shiv

I don't even know what a braxton hicks feels like,I didn't have any with Sophia and none with this one either..................I think if did get one I'd freak out!


----------



## Shiv

oh and I see a midwife tomorrow for my home birth assessment. I might get her to feel belly to see how baby is lying. Not got a proper appt until a week on Tuesday when I'll be 38 +1.............it's all getting a bit scary now!


----------



## 30mummyof1

well no name discussion tonight as he promised, he says he's thought but can't think! :haha: now said sunday. I know there's 3mths left but i'd like us to at least have a list of contenders :)

I've got that problem too with my mw, not sure whats happened to her but when i booked my 28wk one 2wks ago they said she wouldn't be around again? maybe off sick i don't know :( 
I thought they investigated anything over 2cm difference?, i had to go the hospital when i was 3cm over with Thomas one time, although doctor measured me bang on, so they do get their measurements wrong!


----------



## Amy

i dont know mummy i thought they would check me out but she said it was ok. Guess just have to see at my 34week appointment x


----------



## Amy

morning girls how is everyone? Does anyone else have a really tender pubic bone? Just checking im normal ha ha x


----------



## Shiv

yep unfortunately sore pubic bone is a common sympom. Means your bubs is moving down though :thumbup:


----------



## Jaybear5

Yes sounds normal hun....With my SPD my pelvis feels like its snapping in 2...Roll on Physio tomorrow!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have you changed your mind about the name mylee hun? just see its not on your signature anymore?

I get it too sometimes Amy, feels like baby is very low when it happens 

My biggest problem is dizzyness at mo, esp at night. Felt terrible last night room was spinning at 90miles an hr, getting it during day as well but not nearly as bad. my blood pressure was 100/60 last time so maybe it has dropped again?


----------



## Jaybear5

No hun lol I was just trying to change a few things on my signature whilst on my phone....bad mistake! Ended up deleting half of it grrrr so once I get back on the comp will sort it out!

Feeling dizzy is awful hun def could be low blood pressure! Maybe ring MW to get it checked?!
I've been getting the gold spots in front of my eyes quite a bit especially when I bend down or move to quick! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep i had those walking up the stairs earlier! crikey what does pregnancy do to us!

Going to really try and just sleep on left side tonight as i've read it helps, i just have this tendancy to swap around during the night so i will have to make a conscience effort!


----------



## Jaybear5

Any kinda sleep in any position would be welcomed...I have been on the sofa now for 2 months....2-3 hours broken sleep max a night...Just awful. 
Try propping yourself with pillows, I can never seem to stay on my sides and always end up on my back(which is obv not good for me as its agony)... xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah thats no good hun, really feel for you. I spent alot of time on sofa when pregnant with Thomas due to a number of reasons, couldn't get comfy, oh's snoring, too hot and leather felt nice and cold etc.. 
Yeah i said to my oh that i might have to put a pillow between us to stop me turning! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Mark says I am nightmare in bed anyway whilst pregnant, apparently I make all sorts of noises, I snore, I breathe really heavily, not to mention my moaning and groaning...LOL. So think hes glad I am on the sofa... Oh yes I am so bloody hot as well, I cannot cool down its beyond a joke! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes but you also need your sleep, if not more than him as your growing a baby. Although i know its easier to say than do as my oh never went on the sofa instead, don't think he even realised i wasn't in bed half the time!


----------



## Jaybear5

TBH our bed is so soft that its worse for me to sleep in...I just want Mylee to be born now so I can at least sleep without pain...Or thats the plan lol.

Happy new weeks everyone! xx


----------



## Jaybear5

ps....Saw on 9's ttc journal that she just got another BFP :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy new weeks everyone! 3rd trimester today :wohoo:


----------



## Amy

Congrats mummy! Happy new weeks girls! Im ready for baby to be born to Claire starting to get really uncomfortable! XX


----------



## Jaybear5

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/32weeks3.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/32weeks5.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/32weeks15.jpg

New bump pics....New stretchmarks have just started to appear :( All the silvery ones are from Jay but theres a few red ones sneaking in..... x


----------



## Amy

Claire love the comment under your ticker!


----------



## Jaybear5

Ha I know! x


----------



## Amy

Yey im a squash :) x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay for being a squash! only 2 more fruits for you Amy:)


----------



## Amy

gosh Yeah never thought about it like that :) 2 more fruits and 2 more boxes!


----------



## hayley x

Wow Amy 29 weeks thats flown!

Off to consultant soon hoping to get induction for friday fingers crossed :) x


----------



## Amy

Friday wow Hayley! :) let us know how it goes x


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck Hayley! Hope they do make it happen Friday for you xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay for 2 more boxes Amy!  xx


----------



## Amy

Cant wait you two are so lucky gettin induced etc so you know when it'll be i mite go two weeks over again


----------



## Shiv

So I went for my presentation scan this morning expecting the worse (a breech baby and a c-sec) and it turns out that baby is in fact head down! So we are all systems go for a natural home birth!

hayley I can't believe you might be holding your baby on Friday - eek!

Gosh it is getting so close to teh first one of us having our baby, and then they will all be here soon enough!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh glad to hear everything is all systems go for your homebirth Shiv, could be anytime from now then :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Fab news Shiv! Hope baby stays that way now! Xx


----------



## hayley x

Shiv thats fab news so pleased for you :D did they tell you how much baby is weighing?

All went well for me today. baby is 7lb 3oz. induction still Monday but am on the cancellation list so could be called in before. Had stretch and sweep and am 2cms, soft and favourable and have bulging waters :D 

Soooo excited now, just ready to meet my little boy xx


----------



## Amy

aww wow that is amazing hayley!!!!! he's put a good amount of weight on since your last scan thats great!!
good news shiv!!!
im feeling very big and tight today!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, not long then Hayley either way. :) :wohoo:


----------



## Mamof1

Yay, thats great news Shiv!!. Wow Hayley I can't believe you have a induction date!! How exciting!!. Yay for being a squash Amy!. Claire your bump is sooo round now :D


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! wow guys are coming along so wondeful... it sure is a blessing. :hugs: I don't post often on here but I do stalk the thread :hugs: 

haley, monday is just a week away, so exciting :hugs:

shiv, that is wonderful news about baby :hugs:

:hi: to everyone! hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Mamof1

Hi Lisa!!!! I hope your well xx


----------



## Shiv

Hi Lisa - how are you doing?

Hayley - gosh it is so close now!

I just lost a big chunk of plug, which under normal circumstances would be good news, however mu husband is away until midnight on Friday (in holland), and I feel a bit different *down there*, like a bit more open if that makes any sense (I haven't felt my cervix or anything, it just feels like I am gonna gush with my waters at any moment)

SO I need you all to keep your fingers crossed that this baby stays put for another week please!


----------



## Amy

Hi Lisa hope you are well! How are you doing mam? X


----------



## Amy

Oh gosh shiv plug coming out i guess can mean whenever baby decides lol. Have you tried to feel your cervix? Fingers crossed hun x


----------



## Jaybear5

Fab news Hayley! Hurry up lil man we all wanna meet you :)
Hey Lisa, I popped on your journal the other day, hope you're doing ok?!
Shiv, get checked out if you're worried hun! My friend has been losing her plug for weeks now and no sign of baby yet... Keep us posted xx


----------



## LiSa2010

Im doing well ladies, thanks for asking :hugs: Im hangin in there... Im going through assisted conception at the moment... 

jaybear, I saw it thanks for your post :hugs:

shiv, definitely have it checked out if you get worried, I hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Lisa, Wishing you all the best with the assisted conception, really hope sept is your month :)

Hope baby stays put for at least another week Shiv, fx keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Mamof1

Good luck Lisa, I really hope you will be joining us this month! xx

Yikess! I hope baby stays put for you Shiv.

Im fine thank you Amy, just still MEGA itchy!. Have a scan on Friday and will see consultant too, going to ask them for something to stop the itch as Im making myself bleed now :( x


----------



## Amy

bless you hun thats awfull! Im laid in bed its fantastic feeling baby's legs poke right out! X


----------



## Mamof1

Aww I can't wait to feel stuff like that. I feel kicks now, not huge ones though, but I do feel them atleast afew times everyday now. When did movement for you become regular Amy?.

I was woke up 3 times last night, with braxton hicks, my bump was rock hard and sooo uncomfortable :(.


----------



## Amy

morning girls mam i was about 22weeks when it was regular and about 24 when i could feel limbs poking out lol. Apparently he is head down and spine to the right of me so i kinda get a idea Whats poking where. You'll soon be 24weeks its flying for all of us! Shiv hope your ok x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv any news hun??? Hope youre ok? x

Amy the little pokes are fab, I just get a big bum poking out now lol xx


----------



## Mamof1

I really wanna see movement from the outside. It would make my sons day. He keeps prodding my belly and shouting (with his hands cupped on it) "Hello!!! are you there?" hahaha. I have felt lots of kicks today, very low down though. Have a scan on Friday..how long does the anomaly scan usually take?

Any news Shiv? xx


----------



## Shiv

Hi everyone - no news here, no more plug, so just a waiting game, could be up to two weeks so we'll see. Due to bad weather in Holland my husband has been sent home today - hooray! And he won't go away with work now until after baby comes :thumbup:


----------



## Mamof1

Oh that good news Shiv!. Atleast hubby is home x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news Shiv :)


----------



## Amy

great news Shiv! Mam you'll soon get it wont be long now. Im actually at the really want him out now stage lol. Scan next Tuesday! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Great news Shiv! :)
Mam good luck at your scan today... X


----------



## Amy

morning girls hope your scan is well mam enjoy seeing your princess! I got a heart monitor yesterday same one i had with maisy its fab but baby went crazy when i put it on he's never moved like that before dont think he likes it x


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy Mylee does the same, Hates the thing and goes mental trying to push/kick it off! xx


----------



## Amy

iv got my 4d scan on Tuesday I'll def get pictures put on after it x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay cant wait to finally see some pics of your lil man....Are you excited hun? Do you get a dvd with the package? You will love it! Wish I could have another before shes born but shes far too big now! x


----------



## Amy

Yeah i think a dvd comes in the price but i can buy things after if i wish well i could when i had Maisy's. Very nervous and excited to see him x


----------



## Jaybear5

It will be fab hun. My advice is...Have some sugar before hand...A can of coke or some chocolate :) x


----------



## Amy

to wake baby up? I'll enjoy that coke and chocolate ha ha x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah just makes sure baby is active during the scan :) x


----------



## Mamof1

Hi girls!. Scan went well, everything looks good, and she is measuring just right, weighs about 14oz :D. I have a anterior high placenta, so maybe thats why Im only feeling low down movement :(. Anyway from what Ive read as the baby gets bigger I will still feel movement as my placenta is high up!. Ive put 2lbs on, since booking in and I have a GD test on the 21st Sep, and go back on Monday coming to a obstetric haematology clinic for some bloods as thrombosis runs in my family. 

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/318572_10150369580247110_589237109_10510555_859411801_n.jpg
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/301975_10150369581007110_589237109_10510562_884486729_n.jpg
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/293408_10150369581527110_589237109_10510566_638802899_n.jpg


----------



## Jaybear5

She is beautiful glad all is well.
It's good your placenta is not low lying hun, xx


----------



## Shiv

She's beautiful. I have a high anterior placenta and believe me as time goes on you will get a good battering from inside :haha:

Well baby ahs been going crazy today, and I have had so many shooting pains in my cervix, I think s/he must be moving down (either that of turned round again and is kicking me!)

My birth pool arrived yesterday so we are having a practice run at getting it filled up tonight. I can;t quite believe I am trying for a homebirth, if someone would have told me that 6 months ago I would have lauged in their face!)


----------



## Jaybear5

Shiv I've been having awful shooting pains down below! Ouchy.....
Ow birth pool trial, have fun! Am so excited for you! Xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have a high anterior placenta too Mam! i feel regular movement/kicks but they are still quite light at nearly 28wks.

Goodluck with the birth pool Shiv, we be really interested to hear your birth story :)

Great scan pics Mam. 2lb is good, i've put on about 4.


----------



## Mamof1

Oh wow I didnt realise having a anterior placenta was common. Im so relieved! lol. Ive felt baby move alot today, just really low down. The lady doing the scan had to scan above my belly button, I had no idea baby would be that high up. Can you feel kicks on the outside Mummy?.

Shiv your picture of your trial run is great. Im still giggling, it looks like so much fun :haha:


----------



## Shiv

I'm very glad we had a trial - first of all the tap connector wouldn't fit any of our downstairs taps (luckily it reached upstairs), then we put far too much cold in to start with and ended up with a pool temp of 30 degrees (instead of 37) so I didn't get to have a splash!


----------



## hayley x

shiv that sounds so excited, bet it made you even more impatient :) I get the shooting pains too which I think is defo baby low down!! 

Aww mam I love that first picture, such a gorgeous profile pic :cloud9: so pleased everything was well. I had an anterior placenta with Daisy and it wasnt until this pregnancy I realised just how much it cushions the movements, never felt her half as strong as I do this baby!!

Amy cant wait to see your 4d pics, I love 4d scans, I really want another one too :lol:

3 days til I meet my boy :dance: cant wait. Back up for monitoring on sunday though as high bp and protein today so just wanna check everything over!


----------



## Mamof1

Aww Shiv I was hoping to see full pool pictures! :haha:

How you feeling Hayley?. I cant wait to see pics of your little man. & I saw your other thread earlier, and its uncanny how much your unborn baby looks like Alex!! Its amazing!!.

Amy Im really looking forward to your scan pics, Im hoping to book my 4d soon!.


----------



## Shiv

Mamof1 said:


> Aww Shiv I was hoping to see full pool pictures! :haha:
> 
> .

Well i thought I would post an artistically posed naked one of me in the pool, but there was no way I was getting in the pool at 30 degrees!


And Hayley - eek 3 days! I am more than happy for baby to stay put for another week or so!


----------



## Amy

morning girls, Shiv that sounds amazing i had emergency section so couldn do that this time! Hayley Cant believe your little man is nearly here!! Mam glad your scan went well! Quick question girls do your hips click in bed? Mine are really badly and my back is so sore x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i can feel them from the outside, oh too sometimes but no where near as much as with Thomas. 
I was only about 22/23 wks with Thomas when oh got booted in the ear quite hard! can't see that happening with this little boy!

I've had that Amy, it sounded like my body was almost breaking in half but didn't really hurt!

Goodluck on monday hayley, hope everything goes quickly and smoothly, can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## hayley x

Amy, everything clicks when I move in bed, I hate it when I feel my lower back clicks its absolute agony. I have to do a 10point turn just to roll over, its a nightmare and soooo painful :(

Shiv, cant wait to see the 'real' photos on the big day, exciting that its literally any day now :happydance:


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy are you trying for a VBAC hun?
Hayley 3 days...Wooowwweeee! 
Shiv glad you had the trial, least next time should be better hopefully lol

x


----------



## Amy

yes vbac for me very nervous! Me to Hayley i count to three then pull myself up! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Hayley good luck for tomorrow hun! Hope baby Bertie doesn't keep you waiting too long and that you have a nice easy labour!
Can't wait to hear of his arrival  lots of love xxx


----------



## Amy

yes best of luck Hayley :) Cant wait to see pics! X x x


----------



## Shiv

Good Luck Hayley, sending you quick painfree kabour vibes!


----------



## hayley x

Thanks girls :) so excited, in at 9am, hoping to be had him and on post natal ward by 5.30 so Daisy can come and meet her brother :cloud9: x


----------



## Mamof1

Good luck Hayley Im so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Hayley! all the best for a speedy labour, can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy new weeks everyone! blood tests and midwife this week for me, wonder if he's head down yet? I'll post some pics in a min, think he must be head down or breach as shape of my bump has changed?! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Every 4 weeks from 28 down to 16! Feeling huge now, and scary knowing there's still another 12wks of growing! eeek!
Just noticed 24 looks the smallest of all of them, must be the camera angle! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy New weeks everyone! Getting there now arent we?! lol
Gorgeous bump Rachel, I think bumpy looks higher up for sure.! x


----------



## Mamof1

Happy New weeks :D.

I think baby could be head down rachel, looks like his bum is sticking out!. Great pics :D


----------



## Amy

happy new weeks girls im in the 30's tomoro :) and its my scan! My bump is quite similar hun more sticking out at the top and he was head down when i went last. Hope Hayley's ok Cant believe she'll have baby in her arms very soon! Seems not long ago it was cheers for bfp's x


----------



## Mamof1

Blimey 30 weeks tomorrow Amy! Its flying over for you, It doesnt seem 5 minutes since I was in tears for your BFP :haha:. Yeah I know I was thinking about Hayley when I was on the scool run this morning. Fingers crossed for her :D.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks girlies, and hope your right about being head down :) 
Shape of my bump is keeping everyone guessing as high bump normally indicates girl and all our front boy! :haha:

See you've got a name picked out now Mam, lovely :) i've given up discussing it with my oh for time being! :haha;


----------



## Mamof1

To be honest Rachel, we didnt discuss it :haha:. I gave up trying to sort a name out so I had a pram charm made with the name Grace on it and that was it! :D


----------



## Jaybear5

Names is such a headache isnt it?! Even more of a headache keeping it quiet..Love love £1 for every message and txt I get in a day asking if I will tell them lol...Sod off you nosey gits! 

Well my SPD is a tad better since having the Physio, tho my lady bits still feel like they are gonna snap in half with every move and step I take :( No fun! Got crutches and a belt but tbh they dont work! 
Got growth scan on Thurs when we should hopefully get given my section date, Eeek! Plus gotta see Anthestic Dr on Fri cos of my high BMI...Pah! 

Good Luck with your scan tomorrow Amy, cannot wait to see some pics xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Mamof1 said:


> To be honest Rachel, we didnt discuss it :haha:. I gave up trying to sort a name out so I had a pram charm made with the name Grace on it and that was it! :D


Aww is Grace what you have decided on? My god daughter is called Grace and it's beautiful...Love it :cloud9:


----------



## Mamof1

Yup Grace it is :D

Ooooo exciting getting your section date...will make it all real then!!!

Where do you get paisn when you have SPD? I hear people talking about it, but don't actually know what it is!


----------



## Jaybear5

For me its all totally pelvic, and 'down below'...Its agony to do anything that requires me to move my legs, If I sit or lay for too long it kills, when I roll over in bed you can literally hear things crack and move its awful. I am in pain 24hrs a day and it just feels like your gonna break in two! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep same for me Claire and people guessing the sex! They have all tried different ways to get it out of me, such as offering girls clothes or asking what colour we're painting the nursery and asking Thomas! :haha: Just another 2 1/2mths of keeping the secret!

You poor thing sounds painful, hope it carries on getting better hun :hugs:

Good idea Mam! I know which name i like which i have since before we conceived but he doesn't agree :grr: i just want my way! :haha:


----------



## Amy

im at the doctors today claire to talk about my pelvic bone cos its starting to cause me alot of pain and the cracking/popping in bed when turning over is horrid!!
Iv caught a cold off my mate as well so im feeling very sorry for myself today!!
Mam love the name!! everyone knows our sex and name so no secrets to suprise everyone unledd he comes out a she haha


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope you get some help/advice at docs Amy :hugs:

What name have you chosen? or are you keeping it secret on b&b? :)


----------



## Amy

think i'll be ok but dont want it getting worse.
We have chosen Jack!!! Long as he still comes out a boy haha xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh i love that name, it would have been one i would have considered if surname wasn't going to be Johnson! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Ouch, its sounds really painful, I dont think thats what Ive got then!. Its my hips that are hurting, especially in bed when I turn over, but no cracking noises. Hope you get something to help Amy & Claire.

Love the name Jack :D


----------



## Amy

Aww thanks girls im so excited about tomoro cant wait to see if he looks like maisy did!! xx


----------



## Mamof1

Cant wait to see some pictures :D. Wonder how Hayley is getting on!


----------



## Amy

i know just think she'll hopefully be in labour now!!


----------



## Jaybear5

Aww Jack is lovely hun...Good luck at Drs xx

Just looked on Hayleys journal but no news yet!


----------



## Amy

thanks claire!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Can't wait to see pics from your scan Amy :)

Exciting knowing Hayley is having her baby today, 1st of us all from this group, then the rest of us between now and Jan :)


----------



## Amy

i know i Cant wait for Christmas :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh yes, christmas is going to be great! Plus for me Thomas is also more into presents now, didn't really understand last year. Sure he'll be quite happy to help baby open his presents! :)


----------



## Amy

Aww i know thats what they'll be doing im debating when to put my tree up if i should do it before baby arrives or not x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I usually put ours up on 1st Dec, which is just before my due date. oh will defiitely have to do most of it though this yr!


----------



## Shiv

lots of chit chat today!

Jack is a lovely name, my grandad was called jack and if my surname wasn't James I may have considered it (I don't want a JJ).

We have had our names for ages but the problem with deciding early is that I keep having wobbles, but we can't think of any names we like better so we are just going to have to stick with them!

Hayley might have her baby by now - eeeeeek

Claire - I feel your pain on the SPD, I hope the physio continues to help. The weird thing is I had it with Sophia, but haven't really suffered this time 9i think because this baby isn't engaged yet. It was the most horrible feeling in the world feeling like your pubic bone was splitting in two every time you take a step.............I can't remember who said they were having hip pain, but that is also how SPD can manifest itself. I hope that everyone finds some relief.

No more signs here, I am feeling much calmer about it all now, David is home and I just need to hang on until Friday for my parents to get back from holiday to take Sophia when I go into labour and I am all sorted...........I have a midwife appt tomorrow so I just need to hope that bubs is head down, which the way this pregnancy has gone is no guarantee!


----------



## Shiv

oh and as for Christmas, I am always up for putting up the decs on 1st Dec but I usuallyhave to nag David and we get them up around about the 12th.

I have no idea what to do for Christmas this year, both our parents live in Kent, but space is becoming a squeeze and now that we don't live there just popping home to sleep after festivities isn't an option. But I am not sure I am ready to have a Christmas in my own house (it feels rather grown up) plus I like having someone else cook for me on Christmas DAy :haha:

What are you all planning on doing for Christmas?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep same for me Shiv, oh is a JJ and i'm not keen on aliteration.

Are you sharing your names on here? or will it be a surprise?

Glad your feeling calmer and almost ready for your lo :)

I had offered to cook xmas dinner for my family and oh's family but that was before i found out i was preganant and due just before xmas! so i'm hoping oh's mum will offer to have us all inc my family as usually we do both and have 2 xmas dinners!! which i don't fancy doing this year :) Might offer to do boxing day which is generally less stressful...


----------



## Amy

Hi girls doc says its not spd its just general pregnancy stretchin but i didnt have it like this with maisy. Just have to see how i go. Had real bad pains down below today think he must still be head down x


----------



## Shiv

I can't remember if I have told you our names on here before, they are not to everyone's taste but if we have a boy it will be Henry (no middle names so his full name will be Henry James, which I think has a good ring to it) and if we have a girl she will be Cora James. 

henry is the name we had picked out for if Sophia had been a boy. We struggled with a girls name as Sophia was the only girls name we could decide on first time round, so we basically had to find a new name that neither of us had ever heard of. We heard of Cora from Downton Abbey (do any of you watch it) and thought it was unusal but not too whacky. What do you think?


----------



## Mamof1

Love Love Loveee Cora! It always reminds me of that little irish girl in the film Titanic...her name was Cora and she was beautiful!


----------



## Amy

i like them Shiv there lovely x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Henry is one of my oh's favourites! haven't seen the programme but i like Cora :)


----------



## Shiv

Thanks girls.

Can't wait to hear some news from Hayley


----------



## Shiv

oh and here is today's bump picture at 38 weeks
 



Attached Files:







38w.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great bump pic, i really can't decide whether i think boy or girl for you Shiv! :)


----------



## Shiv

me either! I had a definite feeling Sophia was a girl by this stage.........I am defintely carrying differently this time. With Sophia I gotg stretchmarks on my hips and this time they are all round my belly button. But I don't know how much I believe in the way you are carrying theory.

most people seem to think boy - we shall see pretty soon - eek!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep! so close for you now :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just seen on Hayley's jorurnal that Finley has arrived, 6.48pm and 8lb 14 :)


----------



## Shiv

30mummyof1 said:


> Just seen on Hayley's jorurnal that Finley has arrived, 6.48pm and 8lb 14 :)

woo hooo well done Hayley - blimey that baby would have been a biggun if they had waited until 40 weeks!


----------



## Jaybear5

Huge congratulations to Hayley and family on the birth of baby Finley....What a fabulous weight! Well done Hun can't wait to hear all about it and see some piccies!
Lots of love xx

My friend is called Cora! It is lovely, love Coral too xx
Great bump Shiv, how are you hun?! 38 weeks...Eek :) xx


----------



## Mamof1

OMG 8lb 14oz wow!! Great weight. Well done Hayley!! Congratulations!!. Can't wait to see pics :D:D


----------



## Shiv

Claire - I am ok, feeling quite relaxed about things now, baby is still kicking up a storm, I thought they were supposed to move less near the end. I get serioulsy freaked out by it at night as s/he is SO active.


----------



## Mamof1

My OH has just seem my belly move (slightly) for the 1st time :D. Ive had lots of movement at my belly button tonight, and heres me getting worried about a anterior placenta :D. Are you still getting big kicks Shiv or just movements? x


----------



## Amy

well done Hayley so happy for you! Our first little baby from our group! X x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hyper baby here too Shiv! Jay was never like this it's crazy! She don't stop lol x
Yay mam that's fab :) they will only get bigger and stronger from now on!! x


----------



## Mamof1

Morning girls, couldnt stop thinking about Hayley last night :D.

Also, do any of you get a tugging feeling behind your belly button? I had this afew times in bed last night :/


----------



## Jaybear5

Will probably be baby just moving about hun, I dont really get kicks anymore, just big ass movements from one side to the other lol x


----------



## Amy

scan at 3pm girls :) xx


----------



## Mamof1

Good luck Amy. Hope to see some pictures :D:D xxx


----------



## Jaybear5

Whoohoo good luck hunny. Hurry back and post some piccies :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

goodluck Amy, only half hr away now :)


----------



## Shiv

hope you had a great scan Amy.

baby is still head down - hurrah!


----------



## Amy

Hi girls just waiting for pictures baby was very good and got a choice of 700pics! He weighs 3lb 7oz xx


----------



## Jaybear5

700 pics...OMG!! Hehe

Eeek great weight too...Hurry up and put some on :) xx


----------



## Amy

i need to do it at my mums but if i text you some Claire could you possibly post them? X


----------



## Mamof1

Wow the choice of 700!!!

Glad baby is still head down Shiv. Fingers crossed bubs stays that way x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah Amy that's fine hun xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy's beautiful little man.... :cloud9::cloud9:

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/13092001.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/13092011.jpg
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/hhh.jpg


----------



## Amy

Thank you x x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh those pics are so cute Amy :)


----------



## Shiv

He's simply gorgeous Amy


----------



## Amy

Thank you girls! X x


----------



## Mamof1

Ahhh look at him!!! he looks soo cute and chubby!! x


----------



## Amy

she said he looked chubby but weighed perfect so i was pleased about that! 9weeks and 5days left till he's here :) x x


----------



## Mamof1

Not long really is it :D

Wonder hoe Hayley is doing? x


----------



## hayley x

Aww Amy hes gorgeous :) the next time you see his face he'll be in your arms :cloud9: 

Finley is only 2 days old yet it feels like hes always been here :) his birth was amazing and so fast. Managed to breathe through the contractions right till about 15 mins before he was born and the pushing stage was 3 minutes. No one could believe his weight, such a chunk :) he's taken to breastfeeding too well and likes to feed every hour lol.

Not long and you'll all be poppibg :) x


----------



## Shiv

Hi Hayley! Glad to hear the birth was short and relatively painfree and that Finley has taken well to breastfeeding. How is Daisy liking being a big sister?


----------



## Mamof1

Congratulations Hayley! x


----------



## Amy

Aww Thanks Hayley and Congrats your little prince finally here. He was a very good weight im very anxious to know what my little man will weigh! X x


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow Hayley that is good going :) Nice to hear a positive indcution story as everyone i've ever known bar one ended up having a cs after being induced.
Glad he is here safe and sound anyway :)

What weight was Maisy, Amy? I'm hoping my lo is a similar size to Thomas although i know it doesn't always work out that way! 

Midwife app' at 9.30 so be interesting to see how i'm measuring...


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi Hayley glad all is well hun...You enjoy every minute of him :) I am so glad you had a fantastic labour too! Hurry up and post some piccies of him!!

Growth scan today plus will hopefully get a section date booked! I am feeling so utterly shite at the mo tho, I really feel like I can't cope and carry on another 4-5 weeks :(

Good luck with MW Rachel, xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well everything pretty normal, measuring 27.5cm, white blood cells slightly abnormal but that just means my body is fighting an infection (which i had suspected as sometimes feel a little off and Thomas has had runny nose) bp 110/64. 
Annoying i still haven't seen same midwife twice! but hey ho...

Sorry your not doing well Claire, take it easy and hope the next 4/5wks go quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well everything pretty normal, measuring 27.5cm, white blood cells slightly abnormal but that just means my body is fighting an infection (which i had suspected as sometimes feel a little off and Thomas has had runny nose) bp 110/64. 
Annoying i still haven't seen same midwife twice! but hey ho...

Sorry your not doing well Claire, take it easy and hope the next 4/5wks go quickly for you hun :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Don't know why it posted twice! :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Aw glad all is well hun. Have they given you owt for the infection?! xx

Thanks hun x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Most of the time i feel fine so they will just let my body fight it off :)


----------



## Amy

30mummyof1 said:


> wow Hayley that is good going :) Nice to hear a positive indcution story as everyone i've ever known bar one ended up having a cs after being induced.
> Glad he is here safe and sound anyway :)
> 
> What weight was Maisy, Amy? I'm hoping my lo is a similar size to Thomas although i know it doesn't always work out that way!
> 
> Midwife app' at 9.30 so be interesting to see how i'm measuring...

She was 8lb 2oz mummy x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh pretty average then Amy, he shouldn't be too big :)


----------



## Amy

im hoping so seen as maisy was emergency section so pushing a big one out is really worrying. Hope today went well Claire x x


----------



## LiSa2010

congrats Haley on the birth of your son :hugs: Im glad to hear everything went well :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

Big babies are fab :) My first two were 6lb 15oz and 7lb 6oz, all born at the same gestation so to have an almost 9lber took us all by surprise. When you have older children its amazing how tiny they look whatever they weigh, I was scared to even pick Finley up at first, he seemed so fragile.

xx


----------



## Amy

Aww bless hope he's doing well Hayley x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi girls...sorry it's taken me ages to update I've had a hell of an afternoon....was up clinic 5 hours :( I'm exhausted and drained!!!

Section is booked for 13th Oct (4 weeks today), baby has slowed down, going from the 95th percentile to the 60th and is weighing an estimated 5lbs 1oz :)

The fluid around the baby is high tho so they are keeping an eye on that, they said it can cause pre term labour etc! also past 2 days my feet have puffed up and have had headaches, and my wee had +1 protein in today so was sent for blood work and will get my results tomorrow' fingers crossed all is ok!

xx


----------



## Amy

Aww hope your ok hun!! Wow 4weeks I'll still have ages left after that seems weird when im only 3 weeks behind you. 5lb 1oz thats great hun she's doin well! Hayley iv got jack that little gro its gorgeous, pic is gorgeous! X


----------



## Mamof1

4 weeks and your princess will be here :D!!! Hope your test results are ok tomorrow x

Hayley he is gorgeous :D x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow Claire, that is not long is it! Hope your test results come back fine hun :hugs:

Yeah same as Amy, i'll still have another 8 wks after that!

Cute pic Hayley :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

How is everyone today? What time will you get your results Claire?

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Just rung them hun, they are ringing me back in a few....x


----------



## hayley x

Oh Claire what a worry :( I really hope your bloods come back ok. I had PET bloods taken so many times towards the end, thankfully they were always clear.... have they asked you to do a 24 hour urine collection? Must be relieved to finally have a date you will meet your princess? 4 weeks will fly by :hugs:

xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Bloods and urine came back normal for Pre Eclampsia...Thank god! Spent all day on phone chasing it up tho...Grrr Tho have possible UTI so gotta repeat sample monday morning.... x


----------



## Mamof1

Thank god everything is ok. UTI's are nasty though hope you get it sorted x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Glad everything is ok for pre-eclapsia hun :hugs:


----------



## Shiv

Glad you got the all clear for PE Claire


----------



## hayley x

So pleased its not pre eclampsia and your little girl can stay cooking til section date xx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Jaybear, Im so glad b/w came back normal :hugs: I hope b/w on Monday shows normal again :hugs:


----------



## Amy

glad all's ok Claire thats a relief. I went to get a Moses basket today but was out of stock. X


----------



## Mamof1

Where did you go Amy? We found that in Mothercare everything we tried to order was out of stock :(.

How you doing Lisa? xx


----------



## Amy

it was mama's and papa's hun. See you've moved up a box :) x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Mamof1

I didnt even notice I had moved up a box! yay!.

I had a wful dream last night, my baby was born at home at 24 weeks, and we had to feed her with a tiny tiny little bottle....!


----------



## Amy

i always have weird dreams now. Claire i sound like a weirdo lol but your section date is your due date with the numbers turned round x


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooh yeah so it is LOL...Oh how freaky!!!!!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

How you doing Shiv? 1 week till dd for you now! :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

hope you are all doing well :) Shiv so excited to hear you what you have :D I went to say girl automatically then so my guess is another pink one :D x


----------



## Amy

Hi girls having a nightmare lately :( someone put my back window thru last night. Stress i really dont need x


----------



## Shiv

oh no Amy - what a mare, hope you can get it fixed.

AS for me, well I am a bit fed up to be honest. I promised myself I would not be one of the women who moans that she wants her baby out before her due date...............it's a due date for a reason after all...............however I had Sophia at 39 weeks so I got it into my head that this one would be early too............................well tomorrow is 39 weeks and no sign................and I think baby has gone back to back as my bump has gone soft and all i can feel is limbs and no back. All I have thought about this pregnancy is the baby's bloody position, it has taken away any enjoyment out of the last 10 weeks or so, I just want a nice easy wuick labour like I had with Sophia...........preffereably tomorrow :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Amy thats awful, hope you can get it fixed quickly:hugs:

You never know, could all start in next few days still before dd.. i didn't get any signs until night before i went into labour
Babies turn right up until birth hun so try not to worry, Thomas was born back to back and they didn't have any idea so i'm guessing he turned quite late but i still had a normal labour :hugs:


----------



## Mamof1

Oh no Amy! that must have gave u a fright. Hope your ok xx

Shiv I really hope you baby puts in a appearance soon, I know what its like to wait (15 days over with DS!). I also had a back to back labour x


----------



## Amy

Hi girls, how is everyones backs? Mine always hurts at the bottom but at the moment the middle is really really painfull like where my bra tie's level i Cant stand it x


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: shiv I hope baby comes soon for you. The day i was induced Finley was back to back, it felt so weird to palpatate. But he turned in labour. 

Amy hope your windows fixed soon :hugs:

I actually miss being pregnant already, this time last week i was rechecking my hospital bags, this week im sat breastfeeding my boy having cuddles, life passes so fast! x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh Amy you poor thing :( Hope the window issue gets sorted asap! Yep my back is killing me too, can't stand for long at a time...

Happy New Weeks everyone. 

Heres my 34 week Bump update! xx

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/P9190003.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy New weeks all,

I'm a squash today - woo hoo! :haha:


----------



## hayley x

fab bump :) soo nearly there :cloud9:

:yipee: congrats on being a squash :lol: x


----------



## Shiv

Happy new weeks everyone.

Hayley - how are you getting on?

Well I lost a big chunk of mucous plug this morning, which is not an indication of anything imminent but it does give me hope that things are on the move down there!


----------



## Amy

happy new weeks girls


----------



## Mamof1

Great bump pic Claire. Oooo Shiv fingers crossed for you x

I had a appt with the obstetric haematologist yesterday, as thrombosis tends to run in my family. OH is going to have to inject me everyday after the birth for 6 weeks with a blood thinner :( I really was hoping to get away with not having injections. Also girls it says my urine sample had ketones, leukocytes and protien in it....any ideas?.

Happy new weeks :D


----------



## Amy

morning,
oh mam that doesnt sound very nice!! as for urine im not sure do you have to go do another sample? 
Im starting to feel it all now, back ache, rib ache, dizzy, headaches not good but only 9 weeks left!!! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

oo sounds promising Shiv :happydance:

That doesn't sound great Mam, i hate injections. Not sure about that means urine wise, hope they get you sorted if needed :)

I reckon thats all going to hit me next week Amy, i remember hitting 30wks with Thomas and finding everything so much harder :( but least your in single figure weeks left now :happydance:

I'm having some really strange dreams now that i wake up from and then can't go back to sleep, its so annoying!


----------



## Amy

hey yeah single figure weeks :) 
Congrats on your squash :) xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Great news about the plug Shiv...COME ON BABY!

Mam, Keytones is what I often get in my urine being diabetic...So may be a sign you have GD on the way, Protein can be bad if linked with headaches and gold spots in front of your eyes/high blood pressure etc, and leukocytes are what I have in my urine at the mo indicating an infection! If the Dr isnt worried then I wouldnt be either hun...You can often have traces of all sorts in your wee from time to time...x


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: so exciting shiv :)

times passing sooo fast all our babies will be here before we know it, its mental. x


----------



## Mamof1

I had leukocytes in my urine last week aswell, the doctor never mentioned it but you know you have to look and see what they write in your notes :haha:. I have a GTT test on the 4th October Claire, I really hope its not GD.


----------



## hayley x

I had + LEU and the next day noticed I had thrush :blush: I only ever had it show up the once, and no one even mentioned it to me so unless its reoccuring I assume it doesnt matter iykwim? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah ive had it in mine which is why they have sent me for swabs etc...They think its either thrush or an infection...They would have said something had they have been worried mam so dont worry!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have you heard anymore Claire? x


----------



## Jaybear5

No hun, just waiting for the swab results to come back now! x


----------



## Amy

Hi girls hope your all well! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Amy,

Yep pretty good here, although have noticed my bump feeling a lot tighter and heavier as from yesterday. Feeling much bigger as well, although still weigh the same and measurement around belly button same?! :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Amy

i know what you mean my belly got loads bigger in what seemed like a couple of days. Baby pokes out badly to at night. I feel really heavy when walking up the stairs x x


----------



## Amy

argh new box!!! :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay only one more to go Amy!

Scan etc today! Hoping the fluid around baby has decreased tho doubt it as I'm still swollen on my feet, my back is killing me and I'm super breathless! Hoping babies growth is ok too as they were concerned in the dip last week so hopefully its steady and she has grown! 

Have a good day girls x


----------



## Jaybear5

^^^^^ LOL @ my ticker...I'd of never dance to Brittney anyway thankyou very much!!! :haha:


----------



## Amy

Aww another scan your so lucky seeing her so much but i know the circumstances are not perfect. Hope she's ok hun and You must have lots of fluid as your bump is huge mine is still quite small x x


----------



## hayley x

Hope everything went well Claire...

:yipee: new box, just 1 more left eeeek :D x


----------



## Shiv

Hi girls..........nothing to report here.............I had a bad belly this morning and diahorea so I was hoping that was the start of something..........but nothing since.

Hope the scan went well Clare.

Baby is still back to back, well either that or it has shrunk becasue my belly is all soft with no hard bits apart from the odd poke.............I am so sick of being on all fours, it seems like that is all I have done/ been thinking baout for about 2 months now! So I am giving up now! Baby will go whichever way it likes!


----------



## hayley x

Shiv you might find that baby turns in labour.. hopefully. I think your baby will be punctual and come on Monday :happydance: x


----------



## Amy

Hi girls been in day unit since 4 with high pulse which has turned into high blood pressure so getting kept in over night x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i agree with Hayley Shiv :)

Any news Claire?

Hope you ok Amy, not nice having in stay in but least you can be monitored, betterto be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Hope baby comes soon Shiv!
Oh no Amy, hope all is ok?!

Update in my journal re scan etc! Xx


----------



## Shiv

Oh Amy, try to stay calm and I hope they let you home tomorrow morning :hugs:

Just off to read your journal Claire


----------



## hayley x

:( oh amy thinking of you. What is your pulse? I constantly had a high pulse and although they mentioned it was high nothing was ever done - hope your bp comes down during the night :hugs: xx


----------



## Amy

Hi girls well had a terrible night trying to sleep with people banging about. Waiting for my next Bp check at 6 and my next antibiotic as my urine has things in Cant remember what. Pulse was 119 and Bp went to 141/87 my iron count has also dropped hugely in just 3weeks she said so tablets again. Maisy was a breeze this has been terrible bloody boys lol x x x


----------



## Shiv

sorry to hear you have had such a bad night Amy, I do hope you start to feel better soon. Will they let youhome today?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh Amy you poor thing, hope you get better soon xx sending big :hugs:


----------



## Amy

finally home girls totally exhausted so early night for me xx


----------



## Shiv

I hope you have a good sleep Amy :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Amy rest up hunny and get a good nights sleep xxx

Girls my swab results came back normal...Phew!


----------



## Shiv

Jaybear5 said:


> Amy rest up hunny and get a good nights sleep xxx
> 
> Girls my swab results came back normal...Phew!

great news Claire:thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news Amy and Claire :)

Hope everyone has a nice relaxing weekend x


----------



## Mamof1

OMG Amy!, Glad your feeling better! xx

Great news Claire xx

How you feeling Shiv? x


----------



## Shiv

A bit like poo! Bump has been constantly hard and in weird shapes today and have had ongoing tummy ache (but continuous so not contractions)..........I don't fancy being like this for another 2 weeks!


----------



## Mamof1

Oh dear. Do you think maybe baby is tring to get in the right positions hence the weird shapes and tummy ache? x


----------



## Shiv

Mamof1 said:


> Oh dear. Do you think maybe baby is tring to get in the right positions hence the weird shapes and tummy ache? x

More likely s/he is getting themseves in the wrong position knowing his/her behaviour :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

:rofl: you could be right!...I think your baby is a girl...you know how difficult we can be :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

could be a a sign labour is on its way Shiv,just reading a baby mag now and one sign is persistant lower back or abdominal pain. Fx :)


----------



## Amy

hope your all well girls x x


----------



## Mamof1

Im fine apart from Im now suffering from terrible heartburn!. Gaviscon only works for so long. Guess I'll have to put up with it, I had it last time round too.

Im 24 weeks today! :D:D:D


----------



## Amy

Happy V day hun!!!!!!
Heartburn is taking over me now its horrible aint it xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy v day Mam! :happydance:

I'm good thanks Amy, just been doing loads of chores, so now time to put my feet up when Thomas goes for a nap in a bit :)
How are you now? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy V day mam...Yep heartburn has and is a killer for me still :( xx


----------



## Shiv

Happy V-Day mam!

Heartburn is a killer - I am suffering badly too.

I managed to persuade myself somethign was starting this morning - but no! i had some blood streaked mucus and I thought I might be truckling waters, but I put a pad on and nothing :cry:


----------



## Amy

im not to bad thanks mummy just feel funny now and then and feet getting a bit swollen xx


----------



## hayley x

:yipee: happy v day :D x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy New weeks everyone! :)

woo hoo i'm finally in the 30's! 

Happy dd Shiv, any more blood?


----------



## Amy

happy new weeks girls! X


----------



## hayley x

Happy due date shiv hope baby comes very soon.

Happy new weeks girls :)

It's strange to think Finley could still be in my tummy yet hes 2 weeks old today :cloud9:
Xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy New weeks girls....xxx


----------



## Mamof1

Happy New weeks! :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Girls i have just been naughty! and treated myself to an oioi giraffe changing bag! Got 30% off so was £59.50 so kind of a bargain..., i was watching a 2nd hand one on ebay but went for £40 and i think 2nd stuff should be at least half the price to make it worth while! :haha:


----------



## hayley x

Nothing like 'naughty' little treats when youre pregnant :) Defo think thats a good price if theyre selling for so much 2nd hand, I'd too, prefer a new one for a little more!

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks i feel less guilty now! :haha: Plus we have saved loads having another boy :)


----------



## Mamof1

Im sooo behind...what on earth is a oioi giraffe!!?. I really wanted a nice changing bag but my OH willnot be pushed on it, and says my basic one is all we need. I try to convince him by saying a changing bag is practically going to be my hand bag for the next 2 year!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

If you google oi oi giraffe hobo, you'll see a pic! :) Not sure how i first came across it, but just liked the fact it was a bit unusual!

I haven't told my oh i bought one yet! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

30mummyof1 said:


> If you google oi oi giraffe hobo, you'll see a pic! :) Not sure how i first came across it, but just liked the fact it was a bit unusual!
> 
> I haven't told my oh i bought one yet! :haha:

I love it!! Im soooo jelous!!.

Maybe thats the way forward for me....not to tell OH :haha:


----------



## hayley x

plus if you plan on more babies it'll be even better value :) I have a yummy mummy bag for Daisy and am using it this time again!!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think we probably will have more babies yep! another plus point :)

Yes Mam! think of it as not lying its just choosing the right time! :haha:


----------



## Amy

morning girls, you all well? Nothing new here this week my little girl starts school next week so gettin excited for that. Not at midwife till the 12th but gonna go use the self machine today just make sure my Bp is normal x


----------



## Shiv

Well I think I am in labour!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just tired here, my little man woke me up so many times kicking and moving about! 

Getting carpet fitted today, so oh will be building the wardrobe, drawers and chair later on hopefully. Then at least it will start looking like a room, although a very white one for now!

Seeing midwife next Thurs, hopefully she'll say whether baby is head down yet. I forgot to ask last time and she didn't say one way or another, although doesn't help its a different midwife everytime :grr:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:wohoo: Shiv! what are your signs so far? x


----------



## Shiv

Well I had a bloody show at 3am then started feeling contractions at 4am - every 6 mins for 40 seconds. Unfortunately the contractions have become very irregular and rather short...............frustrating!


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh no, hope they pick up again - Goodluck :hugs:


----------



## Mamof1

Yay Shiv!. Hope your contractions pick up again hun :D


----------



## Jaybear5

Any news Shiv? x


----------



## hayley x

Ooh shiv, exciting :) can't wait for an update xx


----------



## Amy

good luck shit! X


----------



## hayley x

Amy said:


> good luck shit! X

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope no news is good news! FX x


----------



## Mamof1

Amy said:


> good luck shit! X

Im actually laughing out loud at this, my OH is looking at me like Ive gone even more nuts :haha:

:rofl:

Good luck Shiv! x


----------



## Amy

Oh my bloody phone :( sorry Shiv good luck! Ha ha x


----------



## Mamof1

Morning girls, how are we all?

I wonder how Shiv is getting on :D


----------



## Amy

so exciting baby number 2 on our thread! Im swelling in this heat, i love the nice weather but its a killer in pregnancy x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey ladies hope you're all ok?! Any news Shiv?! So excited for you Hun

I have my growth scan today, probably my last one too! Eeek. Hopefully my fluid levels are still stable too!
Will update later.

Am so fed up now tho! But 2 weeks today I should be getting ready to meet my baby :) xx


----------



## Shiv

hahahahaha shit is fine :haha:

Well baby Cora was born yesterday at home in the birth pool weighing ...........................9lbs 1oz (eek!). All went well and apart from being tired i am feeling fine. I'll update with a proper birth story when i am feeling a bit more awake (say 3 years time :haha:).

So who's next...........must be you Claire?


----------



## Amy

Aww Shiv congratulations! A little princess! Glad all went well kisses for baby cora x x x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh my god Shiv......Congratulations on baby Cora what a beautiful name and fabulous weight! Sooo glad you got your lovely water home birth :) hurry up and post some piccies!
Well done hun xx
Oh I do hope I am next....Lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh congratulations Shiv, can't wait to read your birth story - hope baby Cora gives you time to write it soon :) 

Claire- yes you have to be next! although i was panicing earlier, i was driving round Bristol getting lost and started getting pains - but must have been my 1st bh's thank god!


----------



## 30mummyof1

and wow what a weight! hope there's not a pattern in our thread of 9lb ers! eeek!


----------



## Mamof1

OMG Congratulations Shiv! Blimey I feel all emotional :D. Beautiful name too. Well done!!!.

Yup it must be you next Claire..not long now!..how did the growth scan go? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Scan went ok they are saying she has shot up again tho! Not sure I believe these scans anymore tho cos one week she's normal, next she's huge!!!! Aaargh.
Fluid still raised at 24.0 but stable...so it's a 2 week waiting game now. X


----------



## Mamof1

Not long now though Claire. Glad your fluid is stable :)

Ive got this really really heavy feeling and I havent felt her move since early this morning. Im abit worried...what do you think? x


----------



## Shiv

Mam - can you drink some coke or OJ or have some cake and then lie down on your left and concentrate on feeling her move. Itis probably just because it is a warm day and she is feeling hot and lazy...............if you don't feel anything by tomorrow then maybe call yoru midwife. SOunds like she may have just changed position and gone for a nap!


----------



## Mamof1

I drank some OJ and she moved around alittle, but I think your right she has changed position maybe facing inwards as they were just movements not kicks like I have been feeling. Wow what a relief I was so worried. 

Hows Sophia liking having a sister? :D


----------



## Shiv

Well luckily Cora slept ALL day (bet I'm in for a fun night!) so Sophia got our full attention! But she seems to be doing ok with the idea of having a little sister, giiving her kisses and helping me change her nappy etc

Sorry for sideways pic!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01746.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jaybear5

I agree mam she has prolly just changed positions! Xx

Shiv that pic is so cute! I love the fb ones! Looks like such a special moment having the water birth...

I'm having BH and cramps tonight.....!!!!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh so cute shiv :) 

I had a few more of those this evening too Claire :( gone now i think..


----------



## Amy

beautiful pic!


----------



## Mamof1

God blimey its warm today, my fingers are like sausages!. How is everyone?


----------



## Jaybear5

Hot sweaty and very swollen :( gooooo away heat!!! Xx


----------



## Mamof1

Ahh Claire I can imagine. Hopefully it cools down over the weekend. Just had the dog out for a walk and its still really hot :(


----------



## Amy

looking good Claire on the last box x


----------



## 30mummyof1

hating this weather too bring on the cold!, gotta go and brave the pubs in a bit, urrghh hot stinky drunk people! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Evening girls, how you all feeling?

Ive been asleep for 4 hours on the sofa!!! I feel sooo lazy, but i didnt sleep well last night due to some hip pain, theyre also making clicking noises :/


----------



## 30mummyof1

Grouchy! just feeling like i'm doing everything at home and pregnant too...grrr men

Getting lots of kicks up near my ribs now as well! Sounds like a good nap! I was doing my hypnobirthing cd earlier and pretty sure i fell asleep - was probably only for about 10mins though!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy New weeks ladies that are left!

Not long now Claire- next week for you! :)


----------



## Amy

happy new weeks girls! Girls when do you think i should start doing things like bouncing on a ball etc? Maisy was 2weeks late and still didnt want to come out and dont want that to happen again i I'd rather go naturally than induced x


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy New weeks to you all...Yay!

Amy i'd start bouncing any time..They say its great for your pelvis too :)
Rachel, how was your night out? Hope you had fun 
Mam, Hugs regarding the Hip pain, Not nice :( 

Yep 10 days to go for me...I am starting to get nervous now tho, it's been 6 years since ive coped with a Newborn, and feel like ive forgotten everything! lol....So excited tho! My poor body is failing me by the day tho, I am like a very fat broken old machine that just wont work! So the sooner this baby is OUT the better...Last apt at the clinic this week, whoohoo! Then its all systems GOOOOOO! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i did thanks Claire, lasted pretty well till quarter to 1! 

Yep get bouncing Amy! i had my 1st cup of raspberry leaf tea this morning!

Claire, its only been 2 years for me, and i still feel i can't remember! but i didn't know anything then and it fell into place so i'm sure it will this time as well -think you just feel more pressured to do things right as a 2nd time mum do you think? :shrug:


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah kinda...And also scary that I will have 2 children to look after etc...Very daunting at times! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep defo agree there! Esp as mine is going through the terrible 2's currently..arrgh


----------



## Amy

check Thanks girls wil get one today and some tea. Claire Cant believe 10days! Im starting to fail now with energy and bending mainly x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh yeah me 2, no energy not even caffeine helps!


----------



## Jaybear5

Christ yes I can't bend, can't even put my own knickers on!!! lol x


----------



## Mamof1

^^^ lmao

GTT test for me tomorrow girls...just stuffing my face b4 my fasting starts at 9pm haha


----------



## Amy

ha ha enjoy mam! Got my ball and my tea! Made my back ache bouncing tho! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck with the GTT test hun! Xx


----------



## Mamof1

Where do you buys these balls from Amy?

Thanks Claire :D xx


----------



## Amy

you know what hun i was gonna get one from mothercare but i just got a gym ball from argos for £7 im pretty sure it'll do the same job. Good luck with the test hun x x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yep any ball will do hun they are all the same :) x


----------



## Amy

only thing was i had to check the weight cos some only took 15st and im more than that lol x


----------



## Amy

argh im a honey dew melon :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats on your honeydew! only water melon to go now hun!

I've told my oh to get my ball out of the loft, wasn't sure if i had one still as we moved but apparently its in there, yay!


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay for being a melon :) hehe! x


----------



## LiSa2010

congrats Shiv!!! :happydance:

amy/jay: you guys are almost there so exciting :hugs:

:hi: mam & 30 and anyone I may have missed :hugs:


----------



## Amy

hope your Well Lisa. X


----------



## Mamof1

Hi Lisa! Hope your ok hun xx

GTT test was ok, just waiting on results in the post!. Yay for being a melon...I wonder what fruit I am :haha: because I feel like a sack of potatoes haha


----------



## Amy

glad your scan went Well. X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Lisa, hope everythings ok with you :)

Hope you get good results Mam :) 
:rofl: Think your an aubergeine! I feel like i'm smuggling a melon, feels like my skin can't possibly stretch anymore! arrghh


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey Lisa...How are you doing hun?

Mam, glad the test went well, when do you get your results? xx


----------



## Mamof1

In the next 6 days Claire. 

Started itching again hands and feet this time too, also nomovement for over 24 hours :(. Waiting onMaternity assesment unit calling back.


----------



## Mamof1

Just as I typed that a huge kick! Bloody hell what a relief!


----------



## Jaybear5

These babies can be so naughty!!! Sorry your itching again, my belly is driving me mad (new stretchmarks are appearing).... X


----------



## Mamof1

Urgh they still want me to go in, as the itching is driving me nuts and they are saying I have reduced fetal movement. Will update when I get back x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh no, thinking of you Mam :hugs: Hope everything ok :)


----------



## Shiv

Hope everything is ok mam and they let you home quickly :flower:


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck Hun keep us posted xx


----------



## Mamof1

Im home, my CTG was fine she was wriggling all over aswell, but I just cant seem to feel her :(. I have a scan on Friday at 1pm to check on her. My bloods came back fine though :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Good news Hun! Hope the scan goes well Friday too! It may be that your placenta is in the way or you have extra fluid etc xx


----------



## Amy

glad all's ok mam. Claire not long! I have a midwife appoint on your date i think x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep glad your home Mam :) 

I'm off to midwife now


----------



## Jaybear5

Ahh do you Amy? :)
Holy crap this time next week I will be having snuggles with my baby girl....Eeeek!!!

Good luck at MW Rach, I have my last check up today too! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

thanks Claire, yep all well. Measuring 31cm, bp 110/66 and head down although he was slightly at an angle so that explains the pokes round my sides! 
Hope your check up goes well too! :) will you get any pics? x


----------



## Mamof1

Not long Claire, I can't wait to see her :D. Glad you appt went ok Mummy.

Well I was called back to the maternity assesment unit this afternoon, and I had a scan!. My placenta is cushioning the movements, she is breech, but was wriggling all over!. Everything was perfect and she weighs 1lb 13oz :D


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!! :hugs: 

hi mam, i so happy everything is okay with :baby: :hugs:

jay, you're almost there :hugs:

amy, good luck at your scan next week :hugs:

:hi: everyone else, i hope you're doing well :hugs:


----------



## Amy

happy new week mam. Happy new box mummy :) hope all you girls are Well x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Amy :wohoo: 

Yep good thanks, just feeling bit knackered as my oh went out last night and must have woken me up so many times, going to the bathroom, rolling on me, throwing the duvet over me etc..! hoping i'll get a nap when Thomas has one :)


----------



## Mamof1

Ahhhhhh!!! Im in single figures I just noticed!!!. What week do I get a new box?. How is the weather where you all are? such a huge change up in Newcastle its so cold :(


----------



## Mamof1

Mummy you have a anterior placenta right?. When did you movements become quite strong? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i do Mam, i'd say 28/29 weeks pretty late really for regular strong movements, had the odd strong one before that but not very often. :hugs:

Not too cold yet where i am, just a bit breezy.


----------



## Mamof1

I was worrying that I only feel movement now and again, but I suppose I'll just have to wait abit longer, till she is bigger!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah think you might hun, there's no chance of me not noticing now though-esp at night everytime i wake up he's seems to be wriggling so i'm not sure if he's just awake most of the night or he's woken me! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Well lets hope hes changes his sleeping pattern before he is born eh :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

too right!, i'm no good with sleepless nights...


----------



## Jaybear5

happy new weeks everyone :)

Holy crap I'm having a baby this week!!!!! Eeeeek :haha:
Scan and consultant today to see if they wanna bring section forward a day or two but doubt they will tbh...Traces over weekend have looked fine and my BP has been perfect so fingers crossed we are sent home and can prepare for Thurs as planned :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

OMG Claire!! so exciting though, can't wait to see pics of your little princess :)

Happy New weeks everyone :wohoo: Hope everyone's well :)


----------



## Mamof1

Happy new weeks everyone!

Sooo excited for you Claire, I can't wait to see pictures!!!. & you look so freakin well Im jelous! When people talk about pregnant people glowing..you really are! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

32 week bumpy, scary knowing i'm going to get even bigger! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Great bump! your so small and neat :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Mam, don't feel it though! :haha:


----------



## Amy

Wow Claire not long iv still got 6weeks seems so close yet so far ha ha. Happy new weeks x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Know what you mean Amy, like i said to my oh this morning, only 2 more bump pics to go! Not sure my black vest will make it to 40wks though! :haha: but then on the other hand its still 8 weeks (ish) :(


----------



## Jaybear5

Gorgeous lil bumpy Rach!
Ha thanks mam, certainly don't feel like glowing...
Amy those 6 weeks will fly by

I've got the all clear from hospital today! Section is still as planned on Thurs :) yay x


----------



## Shiv

Eek good luck Claire - not long now!

Rach - lovely neat bump :thumbup:

Hi everyone else!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay! roll on thurs for Mylee pics :) Do you think your be home friday Claire? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Shiv!

How you doing? Cora sleeping/feeding well? Can i ask Did you have any idea she was going dto be 9lbish? were you measuring big or anything like that? :)


----------



## Shiv

30mummyof1 said:


> Hi Shiv!
> 
> How you doing? Cora sleeping/feeding well? Can i ask Did you have any idea she was going dto be 9lbish? were you measuring big or anything like that? :)

Hiya, she is sleeping and feeding well, but being very sick after feeds which worries me a bit. I am struggling to keep up with the washing (5 changes of clothes for both of us yesterday!) and I worry she has reflux. Will talk to the HV about it if she ever gets in touch!

I had no idea Cora would be that big. I was measuring spot on, but my bump was quite big and all out front. It was a shock, and one I am glad I didn't know about before I had to push her out!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh poor thing, and you too :hugs: Hope you can get some answers :)

haha yes i can understand that! Think i'll just try not to think about it!


----------



## Jaybear5

No hun won't be home till the Saturday! 

Hi Shiv xx


----------



## Mamof1

Hi Shiv. Hope HV gets in touch soon!. I would never have thought Cora would have been a 9lber just by looking at your bump :).

Still 14 weeks to go for me..I feel miles behind you girls, but then I get to hear all your birth stories and tips before I go into labour! :D


----------



## Amy

morning girls, Claire 2 days i Cant believe it :) Shiv glad cora is doing Well. X


----------



## Mamof1

Morning Amy, how you doing?

It doesnt seem long since Claire was showing us all her BFP its so strange to think in 2 days Mylee will be here, how exciting :D


----------



## Mamof1

Been to see the MW, everything seems fine, just measuring slightly bigger at 29cm, she just said she would keep a eye on it :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks girls i know it's kinda scary....1 day to go! Get admitted at 9pm tonight! Eeeek
Xx


----------



## Mamof1

:D Wooo not long now Claire!!


----------



## Amy

sorry not been on my silly phone playing up. Im ill today think iv got a throat infection so not good. Claire Cant believe it hun! Bet your so excited! Lots of luck hun x x x x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

All the best Claire, hope your getting some rest before tomorrow xx


----------



## Mamof1

Oh no Amy hope you feel better soon, a sore throat is one of the most annoying things ever! x


----------



## Shiv

eek good luck tomorrow Claire, can't wait to see piccies of your girlie


----------



## 30mummyof1

Did anyone notice from our thread there has/will be 3 boys and 3 girls born!


----------



## Mamof1

I was just thinking how weird its going to be once all our babies have been born...there will be no more "20th january testers" :(. I saw on Facebook Claire has been taken in at 6pm tonight with suspected pre eclampsia!! Fingers and toes crossed for her x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep fx, least she is in the safest place now for her and Mylee :)


----------



## Shiv

We can always create a "original Jan 20th testers mummy and baby group"


----------



## 30mummyof1

For anyone not on fb, baby Mylee has arrived 9lb 10 Well done Claire xx


----------



## Mamof1

Well done Claire. Great weight! x


----------



## Amy

Aww Well done Claire all the babies on this thread seem to be big! X x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know i'm scared! Your next then Amy :) I mean baby wise not big baby! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Awww she has a picture on her facebook. Mylee is beautiful, gorgeous chubby cheeks!.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! i don't post much on this thread but i stalk you all :hugs:

Congrats to everyone who has given birth.

good luck to all who are about to give birth...

I wish I could've been bump buddies with you all but it didnt work out that way for me :cry: but I am so incredibly happy for you all :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks Lisa, wishing you all the luck in your ttc journey :hugs: x


----------



## Mamof1

Aww :D thanks Lisa. I still hope we might be bump buddies..I have a good while yet before I give birth. Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust xxx


----------



## Amy

30mummyof1 said:


> I know i'm scared! Your next then Amy :) I mean baby wise not big baby! :haha:

I know eekk well m aisy 8lb 2oz so i guess he could be big to :wacko:


----------



## Jaybear5

Sorry for the late update but only just got out of Hospital.

Introducing baby Mylee Rose, Born at 9.45am on the 13th October weighing a whopping 9lbs 10oz...Her weight was such a shock....!!! But she is adorable and we are so in love...
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/claire83/DSC_0214.jpg


----------



## Mamof1

Stunning! Well done Claire x


----------



## Shiv

She's gorgeous Claire. How are you feeling?


----------



## hayley x

:dohh: I thought this thread was really quiet, must have unsubscribed from it somehow :wacko:

Claire, massive congratulations on your BEAUTIFUL little girl, I bet youre over they moon that shes finally here :cloud9: Lovely weight on her too :D

Shiv, how you getting on? Congratulations to you too as I'm sure I must have missed your birth announcement too :dohh: I see you too had a girl :cloud9:

Girls if you want me to add birth details to the first page I can do :) I cant believe so far Finley weighed the smallest when he's such a bruiser :lol:

Had Finley weighed on Weds and hes 10lb 7oz now :) he's taken to BF like a dream and lifes just wonderful right now, although testing at times with Daisy seeing how far she can go :lol: Cant believe Finley is over a month old (5 weeks on Monday) :shock: time just flies!! Waiting for his first smiles now :)

how are you girls and bumps doing? xx


----------



## Shiv

Hi Hayley, glad everything is going well with you and Finley. I know exactly what you mean about your toddler pushing things, especially when breastfeeding. Sophia is generally very good, but has figured out that when I am feeding Cora she can do what she likes and there is not a lot I can do about it!

I can't believe Finley was the smallest at birth either! Such a shock when Cora "popped" out at 9lbs 1oz. I have no idea what she weighs now as the HV refused to weigh her when she saw us at 2weeks, even though I said I was concerned about her weight gain.

She is quite a sicky baby, but seems to be getting better, infacol and regular winding is helping so I hope she is back up to birth weight by now.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Hayley

Yes pretty good thanks, getting to the uncomfy stage now but hopefully only another 7 weeks :)

That'd be good to update 1st page, obviously i'm team blue now and due date is 5th


----------



## Mamof1

Hi Hayley, I can't believe Finley is nearly 5 weeks old!!. Time is flying. Glad he is thriving :D


----------



## Amy

so happy for you Claire im glad she is here and doing Well. Hayley i Cant believe your little man is nearly 5weeks! I have 5weeks left 6max so not to bad here! Still really ill full of cold and throat infection dragged out since Wednesday but finally seems to be easing a little. Glad everyone is Well x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy new weeks to us girls still pregnant! 3 down, 3 to go! :wohoo:


----------



## Mamof1

Happy new week :D


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy new weeks ladies! Not long to go now :) xx


----------



## Amy

happy new weeks girls! I see the midwife every 2weeks now so all seems very close! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep i see mine next week then every 2 weeks after that! I feel ready now though, which i couldn't say a couple of weeks ago which is good. :)
Were you early, on time or late with maisy, Amy?


----------



## Amy

i was 2weeks late my cervix just wouldn play ball so i was induced and at 1cm her heart rate dropped, i had my waters broke and she had pooped so had to have emergency section. This time i have to see how things go but if he's not here by 41weeks i think they'll look at booking another section and not risking induction going wrong again x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh yeah, guess that would be safest then x


----------



## Amy

just hoping he comes on his own so im not laid up after section x


----------



## Mamof1

I see my midwife next week at 28 weeks...how often will I see her after that?.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I saw her at 31 weeks, but thats unusual for 2nd time mothers, suposed to be 34 weeks! which is crazy really..


----------



## Amy

Yeah mam its 28, 34, 36, 38, 40 x


----------



## Mamof1

Morning girls, hope your all well. I had my 4d scan yesterday and it was sooo worth it. She now weighs 2lb 6oz :D. She is still lying breech, maybe thats why my heartburn is out of control with her head pushing up?!.

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/BABYBOND_19.jpg
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/BABYBOND_18.jpg
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/BABYBOND_17.jpg
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/BABYBOND_8.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh gorgeous pics Mam, she looks a real cutie :)

I'm sure she will turn in time, hopefully soon so you can have some let up from the hb x

How's everyone today? 
I'm getting some serious kicking at night, more so than any other time so think this baby is going to be a night owl, oh dear!


----------



## Jaybear5

Sam she is just sooooooo gorgeous!!! I love the piccies xxx


----------



## Mamof1

1st 3rd trimester piccy!

27+5
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/27weeks.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay for being in 3rd trimester Mam! and great pic :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Below picture is me at 33 weeks with Thomas, posted twice for some reason!
 



Attached Files:







bb.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









bb1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 30mummyof1

This picture is today at nearly 34 weeks, accidently put same top on! :haha: so thought it'd be interesting to compare!


----------



## Mamof1

You look bigger with Thomas, but your bump looks higher up this time :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i thought that! Goes to show that the sex of baby has nothing to do with the height/shape of your bump!


----------



## Mamof1

What is it they say..low for a girl? High for a boy? or the other way round??


----------



## 30mummyof1

I thought it was low for a boy but all out front, and high for a girl but bump all round? Which means i'm having both! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

I high and out front...What on earth am I having :/ lmao


----------



## 30mummyof1

Same as me then, we're going to have a surprise twin pop out! :haha: arrghh 
but its just for fun really isn't it, plus its good for me so it keeps people guessing on the sex right up to the end! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Yikes! please dont mention twin haha. Someone said they thought it looked like another baby in my 4d scan pic I was horrified :haha:. I bet you have people pestering you to find out what your having?


----------



## Jaybear5

Ahhh Rachel your bump is beautiful Hun xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Claire :)

Yep, quite a bit! :haha: or they try to catch us out!


----------



## Amy

hi girls all pics are great hope your doing well.
Im in last box :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi everyone

Happy New weeks :) God i'm tired today, slept ok, guess its just baby draining me of any energy!

You'll be fully cooked next week Amy :wohoo:


----------



## Mamof1

Yikes Amy I didnt realise how far you were :haha:. Are you big? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Happy new weeks ladies :)
getting so close now!

xxx


----------



## Mamof1

How is Mylee doing? I saw she put 5.5oz on! way to go Mylee!!. What is she like through the night?. Im curious...I seriously cant remember having any sleepless nights with Daniel..although Im pretty sure I did :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Yeah....We are having a right faff over her weight gain! She lost 12% then gained a bit, lost some then gained again! Go figure?!?! She's just so not hungry bless her and only manages 2oz every 3 hours if that! Through the night she's pretty good waking every 3 hours, she has the odd fussy night where she just wants to be cuddled or won't go down etc but generally she's such a good baby! Only really difficult thing is she won't bring her wind up so I seem to spend all day doing it which is exhausting! But she's such a happy content little girl :)


----------



## Amy

Aww she's so lovely claire!!!!
Mam im not that big really but its all baby!!!
Mummy i know 37weeks im ready for that mile stone!!! xxx


----------



## Shiv

Claire- I hope Mylee starts to gain consistently for you. I feel your pain on the whole wind thing, I spend all my time winding Cora too.

We have been pretty lucky so far with Cora's sleep. She is just under 4 weeks old and so far we have had 4 nights where she has slept 8+ hours (not in a row mind you!) Last night she slept from 10pm - 8am :thumbup: i am under no illusion that it will last and we'll probably have a horrendous night tonight!

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## hayley x

bloody hell shiv are you breastfeeding? the most we've had is 5 hours and that was when F was first born.. hes about 2 hourly now :( 

claire, have you tried infacol? it worked wonders on Daisy. F is a windy boy but being a typical man manages to fart it out :haha:

whos next? Amy? not long for any of you now :happydance: x


----------



## Shiv

hayley x said:


> bloody hell shiv are you breastfeeding? the most we've had is 5 hours and that was when F was first born.. hes about 2 hourly now :(
> 
> claire, have you tried infacol? it worked wonders on Daisy. F is a windy boy but being a typical man manages to fart it out :haha:
> 
> whos next? Amy? not long for any of you now :happydance: x

Yep breastfeeding! Sophia was always a good sleeper too. I think my milk is super calorific due to all the chocolate I eat!


----------



## Amy

hopefully im next maisy didnt want to come out ha ha x


----------



## Mamof1

Morning girls. Seen midwife yesterday who was concerned about lack of movement so spent 5 hours in the maternity assesment unit having a CTG, but they kept losing her heartbeat so Im booked in for a scan this afternoon at 2pm. Also going to check out her size as my bump is measuring 31cm.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope everythings ok Mam, keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Jaybear5

Good Luck today Mam...These girly babies sure like to cause probs for us mummies huh...Hugs xxx


----------



## Amy

hope all is Well mam wouldn worry about size i was 33cm at 28weeks and they said it was fine and was 36cm at 34weeks so must of had a growth spurt x


----------



## 30mummyof1

When do you see midwife next Amy? i see her tomorrow :)


----------



## Mamof1

Everything went fine, although they would like me to see the consultant on Friday to discuss afew things (not sure what!). Shes now head down and they said hopefully she will get comfy and stay that way as the heartburn is killing me. Shes very active but I dont feel alot because of the placenta. Also she has gained half a pound in 7 days!! and now weighs 2lb 14oz!!!!!. Sonographer asked what weight Daniel was and when I said 7lb 14oz at 42+1 she said "well expect one alont bigger" YIKES! Its something about this thread that brings 9lb babies :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hopefully she won't be too big!, plus scans can be a lb or so out either way mam, :hugs:
Least she is active anyway, i didn't feel that much until 30wks either :(

I'm feeling really grouchy tonight :grr: , not sure why! didn't feel like eating the dinner i made either (sausage and mash) so just had a cheese n pickle sandwich - reminds me of the early days of pregnancy where i never knew what i wanted to eat!


----------



## Mamof1

Did the movement get alot stronger at 30 weeks?
Mmmm yummy sausage and mash, fancy picking cheese and pickle over that! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes defo noticed a difference Mam,

I know...i must be ill or pregnant! :haha: making crazy choices like that!


----------



## Amy

haha we've had sausage and mash to!!!
Mummy im there tomoro to x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: goodluck with your app' tomorrow then hun x


----------



## Jaybear5

Ahh Rach I am still like that since having the baby so it gets no better...I cooked a huge spag bol the other night for everyone and I only managed a mouthful, ended up with a slice of toast instead....!
Sam, I have learnt the hard way to ignore growth scans, look how bloody wrong it was for me!!! lol...The weight Grace is at sounds perfect for the gestation, Mylee was already apparently into the 3lbs by 28 weeks. xx It is funny tho how all of us have had 9lbers so far....lol
Amy good luck with the MW hun.....Not much longer till your lil man is here!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Back from midwife, he is head down, measuring 33cm and bp 110/60 so all looking good for the birthing centre so far, yay! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

How did yours go Amy? x


----------



## Amy

all Well hun my midwife whips me in and out but all seems fine. Glad all is looking Well for you! X


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad the MW aps went well ladies :) xx


----------



## Mamof1

Been for my 28 week consultant appt today, everything was fine, but will have a growth scan in 4 weeks time :D


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay great news hunny. Glad all is well xx


----------



## Mamof1

Claire, Mylee has changed soo much in 2 weeks! Shes adorable, I just wanna have a squeeze of her lil cheeks :haha:


----------



## Amy

glad all is well mam, everyone seems to have lots of scans so lucky xx


----------



## hayley x

Amy, I cant believe how close to the end you are now :happydance: xx


----------



## Shiv

Glad everyone is doing well and all scans are looking good!

not long now until the next one pops :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

Happy 1 month cora :cloud9: time really flies!! x


----------



## Shiv

Eek I hadn't even realised - bad mummy!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've only had 2 scans Amy :( but won't be long before you meet your little man in rl! :wohoo:

:hi: Shiv and Hayley hope you and your new lo's are well :)


----------



## Mamof1

:hi: Shiv & Hayley, hows the little ones doing?


----------



## Mamof1

Evening girls. Hows everyone feeling?. 29 weeks today! eeek!

Heres my bump progression, how the heck am I getting so big yet I havent gained any weight! :haha:

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/Picnikcollage.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: 

I'm ok, just getting impatient now! as much as i appreciate getting some sleep i'm just done with being preggers!

Your bump looks great Mam :) so you have not even put a lb on??


----------



## hayley x

mam you look bloody fab, I have major bump envy, sooo miss being pregnant *sob* x


----------



## Mamof1

Not long to go now Mummy! Soo close!. I put 2lb on at around 20 weeks, was weighed on Friday and was the same weight as my booking appointment!. I think its the heartburn putting me off eating, Im abso starving just can't cope with the heartburn :(. Hows Finley Hayley? any recent piccies I bet he is getting so big now! :D xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm hoping so Mam!:)
I find the opposite, hb makes me feel hungry! :haha:
Was the midwife ok with you not putting any weight on?


----------



## hayley x

do your midwifes weigh you at your appointments or do you weigh yourself? I was only ever weighed at my booking thank God, I must have put on loads!

Finley's doing ok thank you. Having a wobbly tonight, really dont think he's himself at all :cry: so worried about him, waiting for him to wake up so I can stick the tummy monitor on him, feel a bit poo as have managed nearly 7 weeks without having to use it. Think he might have oral thrush as well but as I've never experienced it with the other 2 I dont know for sure, but I know if he does have it I can get it on my boobs so am nervous about that.. will be ringing docs in the morning!!

Anyway pics... :D

After his bath and baby massage :) 


Drunk on milk :haha:


and lost in clothes... he fell asleep while I was sorting through Daisy's 20month worth of clothes... why oh why couldnt Finley have been a girl :lol:


He's now weighing 11lb 4oz and in 3-6 month clothes... hes soooo long! Daisy was still in newborn clothes at his age and only weighing about 8lbs :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

I only get weighed at my consultant appointments. The miswife has never mentioned my weight, I thought I may have been told off lol.

Awww Hayley he is adorable. His eyes are huge! wow I can't believe hes in 3-6 monthsclothes what a little chunk :haha:. I think babies get a white coating in their mouths don't they when they have thrush?. Excuse my ignorance(or stupidity!) what a tummy monitor?. Hope the little man feels better soon xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh right, yeah mine has never weighed me since the booking in app either' i've put on 8lb so far which i'm quite happy with, I think as long as baby is growing then they are happy :)


----------



## Mamof1

8lb is bloody great! I would be over the moon with that. Yeah my baby is growing quite big so I dont suppose they're too worried.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hoping i can keep it to a lb a week now till he's arrives! FX

...keep meaning to ask my mw what weight she thinks this little man will be as well..


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy New weeks girls :)

5 weeks now for me, come on baby...i'm ready...i think! :haha:


----------



## Amy

Happy new weeks girls!!!!
Everyone seems to be getting closer!!!! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Fully cooked tomorrow Amy!! :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi girls how is everyone doing? xx


----------



## Mamof1

Happy new weeks!. 37 weeks tomorrow eh Amy! excitingggg :D.

Im fine Claire, how are you feeling? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good thanks Claire, just impatient to meet my little man! :haha:

Hows your recovery from the cs going? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Glad you're both ok :) hope the next few weeks fly by for you!
Recovery is going ok, bit sore still and have to remember to rest when I can but it's not easy with 2 kids to look after! The school run killed me this morn(40min walk uphill) :( but I'll get there! xx


----------



## Mamof1

Great news about Mylee Claire, I be your so pleased and can relax abit more knowing she is now gaining weight x


----------



## Amy

water melon!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay! :wohoo: nearly there hun x


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay water melon :) xxx


----------



## Mamof1

Yay not long now Amy!!

Been to my 28 week (29 week because she couldnt fit me in) midwife appt. Had my anti d injection and my bloods done. Then she measure me...Im measuring 33 weeks!. She wasn't too worried but said if I hadnt of had a growth scan booked already she would have booked me one. Also said I really need to monitor movements now as I dont feel her everyday :(


----------



## Amy

mam thats exactly what i was at 28weeks 33cm she didnt seem worried as it can be growth spurt. Dont worry it'll be your placenta. X


----------



## 30mummyof1

and scans are more accurate and even they are a lb out each way so...baby could be completely average..! don't worry Mam :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm on the last box! :wohoo:

How's everyone today? much planned for the weekend :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooo its all getting so close for you girls now...Im so jealous LOL...Wish It was me getting ready to give birth again, It was a total shitter of a pregnancy but my god I do love being pregnant and giving birth xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha: your mad Claire! I am so done with being preggers! 
Think i am excited about giving birth, hoping it will all go smoothly like it did with Thomas but defo excited about holding my new little boy in my arms..:) :) :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy new week Mam :) Your in the 30's now :wohoo:

How is everyone? x
I'm struggling with sleep, just waking up a lot and then getting back to sleep is the problem... maybe its just my body's way of preparing me for the sleepless nights! zzz


----------



## Mamof1

Thanks Mummy :D

Been having some trouble with this little missy, Im not feeling any movement I was in hospital Thursday and they scanned me and she looked ok, but I had to go back on Friday for a CTG and the machine was on for hours and just wouldnt meet the criteria as she just wasnt moving around enough for her heart rate to go up. So they scanned me again. I have to go back tomorrow to see a consultant and work out a plan of action.

I feel your pain with the sleeping problem, its takes me ages to drop off then when I do I need the toilet! haha x


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh no, thats not good...come on missy move more for mummy...:)

Keep us posted x


----------



## Amy

hope all is ok mam xxxx


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh Sam bless you hun that must be a worry...Good luck with the re scans etc...
HAPPY NEW WEEKS LADIES!!! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Claire, hope i'll be joining you on the other side soon...:)


----------



## hayley x

oh mam what a worry :( I hope you feel a little better once a care plan is in place :( thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mamof1

Happy new weeks girls!

Been to see the consultant this morning, and he wants me scanned every Monday morning from now until I give birth. Shes just not moving around as much as they would expect, fluid fine CTG was fine today so not really sure. Funny though because she was head down last Thursday..breech again by Friday..and head down again today :haha:. My FH is measuring 34cm so they may want me to do another GTT too :(.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Least they will be able to keep an eye on things, scanning that frequently hun :) 
and hopefully she'll stay head down as well :hugs:

I have my 36wk bloods tomorrow and midwife thurs :)


----------



## Mamof1

Argh!! Do you get bloods done at 36 weeks too?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep! Last one though, yay!


----------



## Shiv

Mam, glad they are being cautious, best they keep an eye on you.

And I didn't have bloods at 36 weeks :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

hmm strange..its defo on my list of antenatal app's! :shrug: also important one for me as hb levels have to be over a certain level in order to deliver in the birthing centre. FX


----------



## Shiv

They took my 28 week results to decide whether I could birth at home or not. I think they just do things differently in different areas


----------



## Mamof1

Just checked my notes my last bloods are done at 28 weeks! Thank god! Im still bruised from where she took them :haha:. Funny how it varys so much from area to area. Hows Cora Shiv? x


----------



## Shiv

Cora is great thanks, very alert and active these days, she barely sleeps at all during the day, but is luckily still quite good at night. She is less sicky than she was but really seems to suffer when trying to pop/poo. She lies in bed at night for what seems like hours grunting and groaning. I thought they were supposed to get better at it as they got older but she never used to seem to have any problems pooing :shrug:


----------



## Mamof1

Aww bless her. Do you think she is slightly constipated? or is maybe the grunting and groaning thing just going to be her way of pooping:haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thats not fair, i want to move! :haha: 

poor cora, hope it gets easier for her :hugs:

Just about to post my 36 week pics, think i'll be joining the 9lb club!! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Post them here!! Its defo this thread..all our babies have been big havent they!


----------



## 30mummyof1

36 wk pics below eek, i'm scared to think what the 40 wk ones will look like! :rolleyes:


----------



## Mamof1

Awww you look great! you don't look too big just a nice round bumpy :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh thanks, i was just shocked because when i look down i don't look much different to a few weeks ago but the pics defo say otherwise! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Yeah I did a progression pic and bloody hell ive grown although I dont feel bigger. Did you grow alot from around 30 week? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well my last pic was 32 weeks and its more in last 4 weeks than at any other point! x


----------



## Mamof1

Oh god, I dread growing, all I keep thinking about is the fact I got HUGE stretch marks with Daniel (havent got any as yet!). And if I grow anymore I could get more urghhh :( haha


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've got more this time round, with Thomas just a few small ones showed up after i gave birth! wtf!
Gonna see what size the midwife thinks he will be on thurs, although thats not always a good indication :shrug:


----------



## Mamof1

Will your midwife take a guess? Mine just wont even hazard a guess at mine :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

i don't know, i get a different midwife everytime so depends i guess!


----------



## Shiv

Cora had her 6 week check today - all good and weighing in at 11lbs 11oz!


----------



## Mamof1

Yay!! She is thriving isnt she :D


----------



## Mamof1

I don't think Im as big as I thought I was...or maybe this is wishful thinking :haha:

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/15-30.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

think you look about right for 30 wks Mam :) nice round bump :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: Amy, 

How you doing? any news? sorry if you keep being asked that! :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Back from miwife, bp, iron levels fine and measuring bang on. Says he is 3/5ths palpable, yay!


----------



## Jaybear5

Gorgeous bumps girls...You both look great xx
Cora sounds like she is doing well Shiv. xx


----------



## hayley x

Aww Cora and Bertie are exactly the same weight now :)

Nearly time for the rest of the babies to pop, I'm so excited :D 

We've decided to change Finley's name - it just isnt him at all, I've regretted his name since day 2 but worried what people would say if we changed it so tried to make myself like it thinking over time I'd get used to it but I havent. Ringing the register office tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Mamof1

Well if the name just isn't him who cares what people think :D. Let us know what the register office say. Do you get a certain length of time to change your mind?


----------



## hayley x

Apparently within the first year you just have to fill in a form and the birth certificate will be amended, feel really bad for him, but in the grand scheme of things being called Finley for 8 weeks isnt an awful lot. Going to try calling him Oliver for a week and if its 'right' then change it oficially. should never have changed my mind in the first place :dohh: x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah you have to do what feels right Hayley. :hugs:

Oliver is on our list as well, although still no closer to naming ds2.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Has anyone heard from Amy?? x Hope she is ok :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Hayley he has always been Oliver so I am sure once you start calling him it, it will feel right...Good luck let us know how you get on..

Not heard from Amy for a couple of weeks..Hope she is ok xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Anyone fb friends with her or could text her? x


----------



## Mamof1

Her facebook account disapeard awhile ago. I hope she is ok x


----------



## Amy

Hi girls sorry iv not been on im full of cold again so not been up to doing much.
Glad your all well xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

glad to hear from you Amy, hope your feeling better soon :) 
Have you had any labour signs? i've not yet, get a few bh's but thats it :(


----------



## Amy

No i think he likes being safe and cosy haha. xx


----------



## Mamof1

Hello Amy! was getting worried about you lol. Hope you feel better soon :)

You know I havent been feeling many movements and Im being scanned every Monday because of it. Well twice today she mas moved and to be quite honest...its slightly painful! 
:(. What the hell is she doing in there :haha:


----------



## Amy

iv had loads of pain when he moves i know what you mean lol x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy 31 weeks Mam :)

My lo' likes stretching his feet under my ribs, oww! he can be a real wriggler at times and others its very gentle movements

Off swimming today with Thomas and oh, time to scare people with my big belly! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

:D

Have you got a maternity bather? I would love to go swimming because Im not just fat now..Im pregnant! :haha: but can never find any maternity bathers.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i've got a maternity tankini from mothercare, which is quite handy when you have to wee alot compared to getting swimming costume off! :haha:


----------



## Shiv

I went swimming with DH and Sophia when I was 39 weeks pregnant and the size of a house, the looks i got1 I think people were thinking "what if her waters break whilst she is next to us in the pool"!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes thats what i thought they were thinking too! :rofl:


----------



## Mamof1

Would you even notice if they did :haha:. Im going to have alook in Mothercare tomorrow I could really do with a swim :D.

Growth scan tomorrow girls eeek!! Wonder what the little chunk weighs now...any guesses? she was 2lb 14oz at 27+3


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm not sure! I didn't know mine went when i was in the birthing pool, although i was contracting already! 

Ooo i guess 3lb 14 :)


----------



## Mamof1

My waters went when I went in and they gave me a internal. They went with a sort of popping feeling and gave me a fright lol


----------



## Shiv

i guess 4lbs 2oz


----------



## 30mummyof1

Woo hoo, full term yay! Although i'm not ready for baby today, feeling bit rubbish and can't go out and get any lemsip to make me feel better as oh is expecting a delivery! :grr:

Hows everyone today? x


----------



## Amy

Hi girls,
happy new weeks!!
im still full of cold so no energy for labour either lol xx


----------



## Mamof1

Happy new weeks everyone!!

Baby was weighing in at 3lb 11oz today :haha:. I have a scan next Monday and another one the Monday after to check growth. So not as big as I think they thought...phew!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Oh thats good news then Mam :) so I was closest! what do i win?! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Hmmm 1 less trip to the toilet through the night? :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:haha:


----------



## Amy

glad your scan went Well mam. My little man was 3lb 7oz at 30 weeks x


----------



## Jaybear5

Great news all is well Sam :D 
Not long now girls xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Had some quite painful bh's for couple of hours last night in bed, and he didn't seem to stop fidgeting either! actually he's been more active for last couple of days now, don't know if it means anything?! :shrug:

Happy 39 weeks Amy, really close for you now :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Ooo hope it does hun..Come on lil man xx


----------



## hayley x

Soooo nearly there now :yipee:


----------



## 30mummyof1

How's everyone doing these last few days? 

Been trying to bounce on my ball but Thomas wants to keep joining in! Trying to bounce with a 2 year old on your lap is hard work!
Just eaten a v hot chilli, see what the baby makes of that! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

I really need to get a birthing ball...but will it holdmy fat ass :haha:.

Have u had any little pains or anything yet?

Ive started craving fizzy pop,I would rather have that then food!. But yummm that chilli sounds nice. Think I might make one tomorrow x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think they hold up to 15/16stone but i'm not 100% sorry hun x

Haven't had any bh's or anything for a few days now :shrug: thought they would increase closer to dd not disapear!


----------



## Mamof1

Hopefully something happens soon, you and Amy are soooo close now!

My BH are really high up, I dont know if thats normal lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm not sure Mam, mine are generally pretty low :shrug:


----------



## Mamof1

Actually Ive just felt my tummy and its all soft at the bottom and rock hard at the top. Must be baby butt :haha:. How are you feeling in general? x


----------



## 30mummyof1

quite tired, even though im sleeping alrite n cervix pain when i walk but otherwise pretty good thanks hun x


----------



## Mamof1

Try and take it easy :). I feel ok at the minute but I know the tiredness will come later on lol. Anyone know what the deal is with RLT? When to take it how much etc?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yeah i try but its easier said than done with another lo' isn't it!
My oh and i are suposed to be going out for a meal tonight, and Thomas going to his Grandma's but i really can't get enthusastic about it for some reason! When i asked her i thought it'd be nice to have a last night out before baby comes along but now i don't fancy it even though oh says we can go anywhere!! 

RLT- everyone has different opinions on it, but i started drinking 1 cup from 31 weeks and increased it by a cup every 2 weeks so i am on 4 cups now. It doesn't induce labour just meant to help make your contractions more effective so i wasn't worried about starting early. It works best when its been able to build up over a few weeks. Just take it slowly and see how your body responds, some women get a lot of bh's afterwards..


----------



## Mamof1

You will regret not going out if you dont go. Have a lovely time where ever you decide to go :D.

Oooo Im gonna start from next week with some RLT, just have to find somewhere that sells it, weve only been able to find the tablets.


----------



## 30mummyof1

your probably right just have 2 pull myself together! I get mine from tesco's :)


----------



## Mamof1

I never even thought of looking in Tesco, what is it kept with?. I can never be bothered to get ready to go out, I havent got the get up and go in me to make a effort these days. I really just wanna tie my hair up and lounge about...drinking cola lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just with the herbal teas mam, the brand is clipper :)

Sounds perfect to me too, i don't remember being like this last time either. Maybe because i didn't have Thomas so i wanted to make the most of having the freedom to do anything, i was out every day of the weeks leading up to his birth seeing people, going for lunch even nights out! Now all i want to hibernate! :haha: I'm such a misery!


----------



## Shiv

30mummyof1 said:


> Just with the herbal teas mam, the brand is clipper :)
> 
> Sounds perfect to me too, i don't remember being like this last time either. Maybe because i didn't have Thomas so i wanted to make the most of having the freedom to do anything, i was out every day of the weeks leading up to his birth seeing people, going for lunch even nights out! Now all i want to hibernate! :haha: I'm such a misery!

I was the same this time round too.Being pregnant with a toddler to look after is so tiring. Maybe just go for an early dinner somewhere and then you can still get an early night if you want!


----------



## Mamof1

Daniel was 11 last Sunday so I dont have the toddler excuse:haha:. I just think this time Im older :( lol


----------



## Mamof1

Started leaking quite abit fluid last night girls, had 2 quite big gushes. Was in MAU for around 4 hours they did a speculum examine but couldnt decide wether it was my waters or not :/. Took some swabs then sent me home, Im to go back in if anymore gushes, but at the minute its just dampness. Have a scan at 8.30am tomorrow so they will take it from there if its anything i suppose. Fingers crossed its not it gave me quite a fright!.

Hows everyone? xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

omg that must have been scary Mam, hope its not your waters this early :( Keep us posted x

Not too bad thanks, getting few pains here and there - more at night though. He's still very active, wriggling loads!


----------



## 30mummyof1

30mummyof1 said:


> omg that must have been scary Mam, hope its not your waters this early :( Keep us posted x
> 
> Not too bad thanks, getting few pains here and there - more at night though. He's still very active, wriggling loads!

Nearly Amy's due date :happydance:


----------



## Amy

Oh mam are you ok? keep us updated that all is well!!!
Very tired and achey here girls xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too Amy, by 7.00 i'm wiped out. Just about musta the energy to bath Thomas and then i'm gone!


----------



## Amy

how are you mam?


----------



## Mamof1

Im fine, still feeling very damp. Bit no pains or tightenings or anything and bubs is moving just the same. Maybe its discharge eww. But still its abit un-nerving!!. See what they say in the morning, scan at 8.30am.

Any niggles Amy...soooooooo close now :D

Did you end up going out Mummy?

Hey Shiv hows the girls?


----------



## Amy

No nothing yet hun. Glad your ok I'll check on here later after your scan. Fingers crossed all is Well for you x x o


----------



## 30mummyof1

Will be thinking of you Mam :hugs:

No we didn't, my oh came up with a great plan and went and picked up a pizza express meal so we had starter and main with a side so it felt like a meal out just without having the leave the house! 
Still got this bloomin cold :grr: need it to disapear before labour starts!


----------



## 30mummyof1

How's the scan gone Mam, all ok i hope? :)


----------



## Mamof1

Everything looked fine, consultant said the fluid could replenish itself and thats what looks like has happend :D. Little miss was practising breathing too. I feel so much better, didnt realise how worried I was until I got in that scan room lol x


----------



## Shiv

so glad all is well Mam x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great news :)


----------



## Amy

glad you and baby are ok mam x x


----------



## Mamof1

Happy due date Amy!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy due date Amy:) has your cold gone now? x


----------



## Amy

Thanks girls! Yeah pretty much now finally x


----------



## Jaybear5

So glad all is well Sam... Hugs xxx


----------



## hayley x

Happy due date :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

How's everyone?

Well i thought last night was the night as i was having contractions for a couple of hours, but no it was just baby teasing me! apart from a few in the night nothing today :(

Just been to midwife, she said he's very low now so really its just a waiting game...

Taking Thomas swimming later, maybe that'll start something off again?!..:shrug:


----------



## Shiv

eek sounds like it won't be long for you 30mummy! how exciting? Are you all prepared?

Amy how are you,any signs?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes I think so Shiv! My oh is off work tomorrow and obviously the weekend so be a great time for baby to come along, going to get on my ball tonight :happydance:


----------



## Amy

he'll be here before you know it mummy! Nothing here x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope so, just walked up hill to watch our Christmas lights being turned on and then back (obviously!) and its given me a lot of cramps, ouch :(


----------



## hayley x

oooh 2 babies arriving any day, so exciting, cant wait to hear of their arrivals :happydance: xx


----------



## Mamof1

Anything going on girls? excited :D:D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not signs for me today :( Going to go for a walk in a bit i think, its going to hurt i know but supposedly it helps! :shrug:


----------



## Jaybear5

COME ON BABIES :) Girls hope youre gonna start parenting journals x x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know, i've had enough now! Can't believe the other night felt like it was the start of the real deal and since then, nothing really...

Yes i think i will do one :)


----------



## Mamof1

Come on Babies!! hope everyones well :D


----------



## Shiv

hurumph i felt sure i would log on to see baby news!


----------



## hayley x

me too shiv :( come on babies!!!

x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I wish i could give you good news girls, as i am sooo uncomfortable and in pain. My hip/and or leg keeps seizing up as well. :( 
Hope you and babies are well x


----------



## Mamof1

Not long now though Mummy, get bouncing on that ball :haha:

I have my growth scan tomorrow, gonna mention my hips as they seem ok through the day but at night I don't know what to do with myself because as soon as I lie on them they really hurt. Maybe its just something Im gonna have to deal with lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck tomorrow mam :)

Thanks i will do, even though my oh laughs at me bouncing away! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Have you read that post in 3rd trimester...about walking up the stairs sideways to help bring on labour...people will try anything I suppose haha


----------



## 30mummyof1

No i haven't! :haha: I have tried most of the old wives tales but to be honest its just when the baby is ready really isn't it! :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

New week, yay! Getting closer :)

Mam- Let us know how your scan goes x
Amy-How you doing hun? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck girls for scans etc...Hope we see a baby born this week :) x x


----------



## Mamof1

How is everyone?

Scan went fine shes now around 4lb 10oz :D, she was breathing away too!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh, great news :)


----------



## Amy

glad your scan went Well mam and happy new weeks girls. Im ok not to bad x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

When do you see the midwife next Amy? are you planning on having a sweep? x


----------



## Mamof1

^^ wss!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well girls im still preggers! :( anyone heard from Amy? x


----------



## Jaybear5

Oh no, come on babies!!! xx


----------



## hayley x

I cant believe theres still no baby news :sulk: I need newborn pics ...! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just had a session of reiki and feeling lots of pressure so fx it does kick something off, then reflexology booked for monday and if both the natural interventions don't work a s&s on thurs :( 

Hope everyone's well and babies x


----------



## Shiv

Hayley - did you decide to stick with the name Finley in the end?


----------



## hayley x

Good luck 30 mummy, keep us posted :)

Shiv, yes we did :) really pleased we did too! I think I was just feeling down in general where the smallest thing seems huge iykwim? Felt better for getting it out and talking about it, but Finley seems to suit him now. I just couldnt change a babys name after so many things having a different name on. Still kinda wish we just called him Ollie from the start but am happy that I didnt change it, would have been too confusing :( x


----------



## Mamof1

Anyone heard from Amy?. Come on babies we are all waiting for you! :D

Glad you feel better about Finleys name Hayley :). Hows Cora doing Shiv?

Well I've been losing some of my plug since yesterday, and I had a real feeling of panic when I wiped and it was pink!!!. But my midwife says just to keep a eye on it and ring if its red, its still the same this morning but I feel fine so assume its normal.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I reckon your be having your little girl early mam, although i hope not too early. Long as you get to at least 37 weeks :hugs:

Nope, guessing Amy must have had her little boy by now?


----------



## Mamof1

Yeah I would like to keep her cooking until after Xmas! haha. I hope Amys ok and we get a update soon :D. Nothing going on with you Mummy? I thought I would be the only one left out of the group to give birth by now lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nope trying everything :( Trying a vindaloo tonight! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Ooouch, I dunno if I could eat one of those a Jalfrezi is as hot as I could take haha. Good Luck! x


----------



## Jaybear5

Ah no babies yet?? No fair!!! :haha:
Text Amy the other day, no baby as of then...But will text her again in a bit x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nope just going crazy here...waiting!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Any news from Amy, Claire? x

Got my sweep sometime from 12-2, fx for me :)


----------



## hayley x

gosh I cant believe youre overdue already... how did the sweep go? 

Amy's definately gotta have had her little boy by now surely?!
x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would have thought she must have?!

She said i was 2cm dilated and fully effaced so she thinks it won't be long. Been having some mild contractions for last couple of hours so i'm hoping its worked! :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

eeeek thats fab :) lets hope its real soon for you... cant wait for newborn pics :) xx


----------



## Mamof1

Good luck Mummy I hope this is it for you! xx

No news on Amy?

I had another bloody show yesterday, was examined but they said its my plug and it regenerates so not too worry....but I still can't help but worry! lol.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Mam :)

Yes i've heard it regenerates as well, so try not to worry hun x


----------



## Jaybear5

Eeek good luck Rachel x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

No contractions today Claire :( but have had my bloody show today :shrug:


----------



## hayley x

bloody show is promising :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Hayley :) come on contractions! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

ooOOoooooOOOoo come on baby!!! xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey Rach...Whats happening hun? Any signs?


----------



## Shiv

yes any news?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've literally had all the signs, except waters breaking and still not in bloomin labour! Should be getting 2nd sweep on Thurs :) x


----------



## Mamof1

Ahhh I hope it happens before then!.

Been to see MW today & she couldnt feel babys head!! No wonder Im feeling so much pressure. Anyway began to have pains very mild cramps in my back from about 4pm and still got them :( I hope she doesnt come too soon. Although I had my scan on Monday and she now weighs 5lb 10oz!


----------



## hayley x

Mam youre a good gestation if she did decide to come now, when I was inlabour with Finley at 35 weeks they said they wouldnt stop it at that stage and he would likely only need a small amount of neonatal care - if any! 

Cant wait for baby news :D xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Don't be having her before me mam! ;-) I know you wouldn't be able to help it though x

Another possibly big baby on the thread then if you get to 40ish weeks, god knows what size my lo' is at 41+1!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just to update had another false alarm yesterday bloody show, 6 hours of contractions and then nothing so i will be having a 3rd sweep on sun, not that i really think it will do much now but she offered so...then induce Tues i think. Although they haven't given me a time, i would have thought i'd fairly high priority as i'll be over 42wks by then. 

This weekend will be filled with vindaloo, pineapple and sex! :rofl: just in case!


----------



## Shiv

argh how frustrating for you, hope things get going again before Tuesday for you x


----------



## hayley x

why they hell are they leaving you till AFTER 42 weeks? surely thats not safe :( push for monday at the latest :hugs: I really hope he comes over the weekend xxx


----------



## Mamof1

Ahh :( I hope baby comes over the weekend. Daniel was 15 days late and I was due to be induced on the 16th day over!. Ive fallen while shopping today I felt like a whale trying to get back up! :haha:. I feel like this baby is ready though, I cant describe the feeling but I just know x


----------



## 30mummyof1

It was the day i chose Hayley, just wanted to give it the full 2 weeks so i could have him in the birth centre. I will see the midwife on Sunday for a final sweep so she will obviously check everythings still looking ok. :)

Did Daniel come naturally then Mam? i bet that was a surprise after that many days over..i'd be really surprised now and i'm 'only' 11 days over!

Look after yourself hun..hope you can get to 37wks x

Hows your lo's Hayley? Seems like ages now since you had Finley :)


----------



## Mamof1

Yup the day before induction was due I had a show and just went into labour I was surprised too!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've read a few stories of that happening, not so late on though! Well hopefully i will but otherwise least i will have my baby..really finding it difficult to imagine now after 9 1/2mths!


----------



## hayley x

Oh Ok, please just make sure you pay extra attention to him and his movements :hugs: Just think youre soo nearly there now, I'm so jealous, I want another baby :lol:

Finley's just wonderful thank you :) He's such a happy little boy and Daisy loves him to bits, she calls him Bertie now, but I'm also suddenly 'Hayley' :rofl:

Heres some pics :) (sorry for the overload)


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh gorgeous pics, he's such a cutie. :haha: at Daisy its funny what they pick up! Thomas has really progressed with talking now since turning 2 :)

Yes i will do, so looking forward to just having him in my arms now. These last couple of weeks have put me off going for number 3, but i know much like birth you do forget it all in time so never say never!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi everyone

Just a quick update between contractions, i am in labour FINALLY! :wohoo: will update when i can x


----------



## Mamof1

OMG great news!!. Good luck hun I hope everything goes smoothly. Can't wait to hear from you!!.

Aww Hayley hes growing up so quick..hes grogeous! x


----------



## hayley x

:yipee: :yipee: so excited, cant wait to hear your update xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry for the delay ladies,baby Harry arrived 3.18pm saturday less than 2 hrs after we arrived at birth centre. 8 mins of pushing! 8lb exactly :) i got my waterbirth but had a lot of bloodloss and needed to be put on a drip and have a cathetar as i couldn't get out of bed without collapsing :(Got home this afternoon.
Will write a proper birth story when i feel up to it, on iron tablets but still feeling weak and can't even walk upstairs without getting out of breath!


----------



## Mamof1

Yay!!! Congratulations Im so pleased for you!. Hope you feel better soon, and little Harry lets you get some well deserved rest. xxxx

Just me to go now ladies!


----------



## hayley x

:cloud9: congratulations and welcome to the world Harry :happydance:

He's our smallest baby yet :D

Hope you built up your strength soon xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks guys, yes i was surprised how small he was considering the extra 12 days of cooking!

I'm getting there thanks, had a really good 1st night with him, and feeling a bit stronger today. My oh's mum has been helping me this morning so oh could go back to work (he's only got work 4 days this week) so thought he might as well go back and then he's off for 1 1/2 wks. So in love, he's been an absolute angel..and Thomas loves him, just tries to be a bit boistrous at times!

Just you left Mam, i don't think it will be long :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: everyone

I have just written up my birth story, its in 3rd trimester :) I will post a couple of pics in a minute too x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Minutes after birth



Couple of hours later


----------



## Mamof1

Gorgeous!! Pleased your on the mend and Harry was good for you. I bet Thomas is quite protective of Harry! :D.

Just me left yup, don't think it will be long Ive been really tearful today and cried whilst on my hands and knees cleaning the kitchen floor....why I couldnt mop it is beyond me but my nesting is going into melt down. Been for a scan today and she has a ton of hair the sonographer said, she is really far down now I think thats why I feel like Im holding in a poop all day :(. Just let Xmas get out the way then she can arrive anytime she likes! :D


----------



## Amy

congrats Rachel! Hope everyone is Well! X x x


----------



## Mamof1

Nice to hear from you Amy!! Hope your doing ok xxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

How you doing Mam? x


----------



## Mamof1

Tired! and having tons of braxton hicks and also losing more plug slightly pink but other than that...no sign :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mamof1 said:


> Tired! and having tons of braxton hicks and also losing more plug slightly pink but other than that...no sign :(

ahh but thats good really as you said you wanted to get Christmas out of the way :) I don't think your be waiting too much longer though hun :hugs:


----------



## Mamof1

Hopefully not, Im so irratable ist awful. Im trying to be nice over Xmas but really everyone is getting on my nerves haha.

How are you feeling and how is the gorgeous Harry doing? x


----------



## hayley x

Happy 1st Christmas to our beautiful babies :) Hope you all have lovely days, how amazing is christmas this year :)

Hope youre not waiting too long mam xxx


----------



## Mamof1

Have a great Xmas girls, enjoy your babies 1st Xmas & I hope Santa is good to you all! :D.

Will keep you all updated should anything happen, I have another scan on Wednesday :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy Christmas to you all and your lo's :)


----------



## Shiv

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## hayley x

Good luck with your scan mam :) 

xx


----------



## Mamof1

Merry Xmas everyone :). Growth scan tomorrow....Im fed up now Im so sore. & I dunno wether this is normal but sometimes Im feeling like its hard too pee??


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas?:)

How are you doing Mam? what was the result of your growth scan? x


----------



## Mamof1

Shes 7lb 3oz...so possibly looking at a 9lb baby!!. Im having quite intense braxton hicks and had a speculum examine today but she said my cervix is closed. Plodding on with the EPO and RLT!.

Hows everyone?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes good thanks, apart from the lack of sleep! but he is a pretty good baby really. 

They do get these scans wrong though, so she might not be that big!


----------



## Shiv

Cora was 9lbs 1oz and so much easier to deliver than her older sister who was 6lbs 12oz. Don't think about the size, someone once said to me "the head is the tricky bit, and the difference between a 9lb baby head and a 7lb baby head is a matter of millimetres, you won't notice the difference"

you'll be grand no matter what size :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

Finley was pretty much 9lb too and his birth was very fast :) Also our scans didnt predict him to be so big, whereas with Daisy they were spot on!!

Hopefully not long now xx


----------



## Mamof1

I feel like shes huge though, shes so heavy to carry round haha. Im hoping I have a quicker labour this time. 15 hours with Daniel. I cant remember being so fed up last time round. Im so ready to have her out now!. 

Thanks for the reasurance girls...Im not afraid to admit Im quite scared! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think 2nd labours are generally a lot quicker, mine was! esp the pushing stage 8mins compared to 3hours! 
Stay positive, you will be great :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy New Year to you all and your lo's :) 

Don't think me and the oh will make it to 12 this year! but will have a glass of vino to celebrate later :)


----------



## Mamof1

Waters had defo went on Thursday on the induction suite now waiting for my 1st pitocin to be inserted!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mamof1 said:


> Waters had defo went on Thursday on the induction suite now waiting for my 1st pitocin to be inserted!!

Goodluck Mam! hope your labour is smooth and speedy. Can't wait for your update :) x


----------



## Shiv

Good Luck, can't wait to hear news


----------



## hayley x

wonder if she'll be a 2011 or 2012 baby :happydance: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Great birthday either way when she's older and out celebrating! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wonder how mam is doing? is baby a 2011 or 2012 baby? :happydance:


----------



## Mamof1

Baby grace was born at 9.21am weighing 6lb 14oz. Labour was hellish and its safe to say I hand it to anyone who is induced with a syntocinon drip who does without a epidural. I'm on the ward now and feel fine been for a shower had some food. Think I may possibly sleep for a full week lol x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mamof1 said:


> Baby grace was born at 9.21am weighing 6lb 14oz. Labour was hellish and its safe to say I hand it to anyone who is induced with a syntocinon drip who does without a epidural. I'm on the ward now and feel fine been for a shower had some food. Think I may possibly sleep for a full week lol x

Big congrats, hope you get some sleep hun xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just to let you know i've started a parenting journal, link is in my siggy if you want to check it out! :)


----------



## Mamof1

Grace Elizabeth

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/392575_10150563769687110_589237109_11399004_1079362241_n.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh lovely pic mam x


----------



## Shiv

ooooh she's just gorgeous - well done you x


----------



## hayley x

oh shes just adorable :cloud9: soooooo cute, gosh broody alert!! anyone watching OBEM tonight?? xx


----------



## Shiv

i probably will do, but I do fear that it will make me incredibly broody and we aren;t supposed to be having anymore :dohh:


----------



## hayley x

same here, we're finished too, but I'm broody before even watching it :haha: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes definitely watching it, love that programme oh hates it though so will probably have to watch it tomorrow!


----------



## Amy

Hi girls so sorry i have not been on my phone is very annoying so can pop on while at my mums. 
Congrats Sam, Grace is so sweet.
I hope everyone is well, we are great and little man is 12lb 7oz and finally starting to give me a smile xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Lovely to hear from you Amy, wow 12lb 7 already! Harry was 9lb 4 last week.


----------



## Amy

Yeah he had a second loss and dropped from being born 11lb 5oz to 10lb 11oz to 10lb 4oz so they got worried but he's just gained and gained now, he gained 12oz in a week which shocked me cos of him being breast fed they normally say 5oz a week. 
is everyone healed now? My scar is still slightly open so im not 100% better but im nearly there been on 2 courses of antibiotics to help.
How you girls doing on school runs now? Early morning after all night feeds is so exhausting and getting the two of them ready is a challenge but there both good so i cant complain xxx


----------



## Amy

just read your birth story mummy, sounds very scary with your blood loss im glad you were ok in the end and sounds like you were well looked after x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Did you have a cs then Amy?
Yes was all quite scary at time with all the blood loss but hasn't put me off doing it again! lol, on iron tablets still although will get the results tomorrow of my blood test to see if i still need to take them. 
Luckily i don't have to get Thomas anywhere until next Jan but did have a haircut app' for Thomas at 9.15 friday and that was hardwork getting out of the door for!


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow! just re-read that again, born at 11lb5 blimey hun! glad he is back on track again now then, you must be doing a good job x


----------



## Mamof1

Hi Amy!. Nice to hear from you. Glad baby is thriving now :)

How is everyone?

Im abit weepy, I suppose its hormones and lack of sleep :haha:.

Grace was weighed yesterday and is now 7lb 2oz...so a gain of 4oz in 6 days, pretty pleased with that!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes struggling with lack of sleep too, my boys tend to take it in turns to get up early! Harry wouldn't settle this morning and Thomas would have happily slept probably till 8.30ish!

ahh she's still so dinky :), but then she's still not even 'due' yet bless her x


----------



## Amy

yeah section again as my cervix just was not opening even near 42weeks.
glad all these lovely babies are doing well and all you lovely mummys xxx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hope youre all ok girls? Dont have time to pop on here much now...Having 2 kids is bloody hard work lol x


----------



## Mamof1

Hello girls. Hope everyone is doing well. Grace was weighed today and is now 7lb 10oz, Im so pleased. I was thinking she wasn't taking enough milk, but she obviousl is! :D. Having a nightmare late evening with her though as she wakes at around 11pm and is wide awake until around 2pm, when she gets so tired she is hard to settle. Tried settling her down but she just will not have it. Waking every 2-2.5 hours and taking 2-3oz of milk at the mo. Hopefully it gets abit longer between feeds as she grows, other than that and being a walking zombie everything is fine.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi Mam, hopefully she'll start taking more soon..its not easy is it.:hugs:

Harry had a good night last night 10.15-3.20 then back to sleep till 7.30 biggest problem i have with him is getting him to settle afternoon and evening not even on me, just cries and cries. Hasn't helped my oh hasn't been getting home till 9/10pm so i'm finding it draining.

Hope everyones well x


----------



## Mamof1

Ahhh 10.15 till 3.20 sounds bloody great at this minute to me haha. Is he wide awake during the afternoon and evening?. My OH is a nervous wreck around Grace, so he hasnt done a night feed yet and has only fed her and changed her once. I know this is his first but I could really do with a hand!!!. Hes off work atm too so its not as if hes tired from that.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Grace will doing it soon as well hun, might take a little longer as she's still quite small as i'd guess Harry was over 10lb now :shrug: 
My oh does a night feed if its either a weekend or he's working from home so he should be doing thurs night and sat night (i hope!) Hopefully your oh will get more confident :hugs:

No not wide awake, quite sleep really..its just he can't get off to sleep no matter what i do Tried taking him for a walk, putting him in his room, bottle, rocking nothing will keep him asleep for more than 20mins and then he wakes frustrated. :shrug:

I would ask my hv but can't bloody get hold of her!


----------



## hayley x

Does he have a dummy? If Finn stirrs we pop it in and he's sparko again. I hate when theyre tired but cant sleep, feel so helpless :(

Finn is 15lb 12oz now and over 4 months :shock: hes loving having his fruity porridge in the mornings :) waiting for him to break out in spots as dais has chicken pox :dohh: whes also got yet another kidney infection, poor love!

xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep keep trying a dummy but he isn't keen, sometimes will suck it for a few seconds but thats it. Thomas loved his the moment he had it but Harry no :(

I am grateful he is sleeping pretty well at night, did over 6 hours last night in one stretch but they need their daytime sleep too don't they, and i need him to as well!

My bleeding started again the other day after looking like it was going to stop which has meant my anaemia has got worse again :( 
I phoned the doctor as its pretty heavy with biggish clots but apparently its normal! She was only worried if i had signs of an infection.

Poor Daisy, hope she gets better soon and Finn doesn't suffer too badly with chicken pox must be horrible to get when they are small. Thomas hasn't had it yet.


----------



## Mamof1

1 year ago today we were all testing girls!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know crazy isn't it! Although i had to wait 2 more cycles to get my bfp on the 27th March.

Managed to get Harry to have some sleep in the day time today just by putting him in his room, don't like doing it but if its the only way..


----------



## Mamof1

Well you have to do whats best dont you, and atleast he slept and gave you some rest :)

Grace was awake 4 hours last night between 12 and 4am, Im trying to wake her through the day but its impossible to wake a sleepy newborn :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

naughty grace, thats not fair on mummy. :( 

I know what you mean though, can't wake Harry if i'm trying yet if not trying i can't even tip toe quietly enough!


----------



## Amy

Hi girls sorry my stupid phone wouldn go on this site yesterday what a year its been and to think last 20th Jan who would of thought at this one we'd all have our babies by our sides as we wrote on here. Hope your all Well x x


----------



## Mamof1

Hi Amy!. Thinking back this time last year I was sooo disapointed with my BFN and thought It was never going to happen for me. Now Im a walking zombie :haha:. Hows Jake doing?


----------



## hayley x

I cant believe its been over a year now since I got my :bfp: with Bertie, time is a crazy thing.. who else misses being pregnant? I do *sob*

Turns out Daisy doesnt have chicken pox, but she is covered head to toe in a rash that started as spots then all joined together like a measels rash, but its an allergic reaction to the anti biotics shes on for her urine infection. I had to push to get her seen though cause after a day I knew even though the doctor said its chicken pox that it wasnt, such a relief in the sense I havent got to worry about Finn but now I'm so paranoid about give her antibiotics :( xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh poor thing hope she's better soon Hayley, a relief though about Finn though.

As for me, no i don't miss being pregnant yet..really enjoying not being although wish the bloomin bleedin would disapear so i could fully feel like 'me' again!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: how's everyone's lo's? x


----------



## Mamof1

Hows Daisy today Hayley?

Having a nightmare with Grace at the mo. Shes had quite hars stools since birth and seems to have alot of wind, continuosly trumping and burping even 2 hours after feeding I can pick her up and shes still burping!. Anyway have changed her milk to c&g comfort and also bought some dr browns bottles. She hates the bottles :(, but seems to like the milk!!. Last night I had to take her into my bed as she wouldnt settle and she slept quite well only waking twice!. The night before I was in tears as she just would not settle and was fussing all the time. Today have bought a new mattress for the moses basket and it has a wedge and also has a sensor which plays a heartbeat sensation when she cries. She slept in her moses basket for 4 hours this afternoon which is a miracal :haha:. She just wants me to hold her every second of the day, and obviously that cant be done. She also seems to be sucking the bottle for comfort despite not liking a dummy. Shes just starting to fuss abit now :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats the bottle's i have always used, so don't know any different but seem good to me hun :) 
Harry was difficult to settle last night, but when he did sleep he slept well so guess we just have to go with it and see what works...
Can see Thomas and Harry are already completely different babies, Thomas was always calmed by being held, esp in breastfeeding postion, but Harry's not keen on being cuddled very often!


----------



## Amy

hi girls how are you all? we are ok except maisy is full of head cold and on antibiotics so im worried abot jake gettin ill, he keeps fussing alot but seems to be very windy, he has been weird with his poops which unsettles me he went last sunday then wednesday and not again yet!! he sleeps alot still but has some happy gurgles and smiles when he is awake. xxx


----------



## Mamof1

Hi Amy. Aww poor Maisy I hope she feels better soon and Jake is just adorable!!. I think I have cracked it with Grace...she likes to be swaddled. Thursday night she woke at 2am then 4am and last night she fed at 10.30pm and didnt wake till 4am then went straight back down till 8am :D. I havent been unswaddling her to feed her though because she fusses when you have to do it all over again. See what she is like tonight, fingers crossed eh!. Also I worry she isnt feeding enough she takes between 1-4oz (rarely 4oz). She was 8lbs 4oz on Thursday so I know she has gained.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Had a good night with Harry last night, hoping he can do it again tonight :) fx
Still very difficult to comfort in the day though, rarely enjoys cuddles :( but we do get smiles so he must be happy just not a cuddley baby i guess..


----------



## Shiv

It's amazing how different all the babies are isn't it? They all have such different personalities already.

Cora is doign ok, her weight gain has slowed down quite a bit. I hadn't been getting her weighed at baby clinic because a) it was obvious she was a chubber and had nothing to worry about and b) it was such a palaver getting both girls there on time!

So I have been weighing her at home and she was following her curve (between 75th and the next one up) up until about a month ago and since then she hasn't put a lot on, about half a pound and has dropped down to inbetween 75th and whatever is below that (50th?). I know my scales aren't as accurate as doctors ones but they do measure to the nearest quarter of a lb. So I am a little worried, maybe it has to do with her potential milk allergy, or maybe she as another allergy, or maybe she is just becoming less of a chubster? 

Anyway I have a docs appt on Monday as she has had raised lymph nodes (or at least that is what I think they are) since she was about 2 weeks old and I probably should have taken her a long time ago to get them checked out.

I am challenging her dairy allergy this weekend so that I haev some definite info to give doctor as they are very dismissive of babies having allergies. So I will have some nice poo photos to show him :haha:

As for sleep, Cora started sleeping through (12 hours) from about 9 weeks, however she is now waking once at 3am for a feed and then down again until 8am. So she is still pretty good as she goes to be by 7.30pm, but my body had got used to a full nights sleep so I am struggling to readjust to night feeds. I must admit I do love the night time cuddles though as I struggle to get much time with her during the day as I am busy entertaining a very demanding Sophia :haha:

I hope you are all having a good weekend x

Amy - is Jake breast or formula fed? I know breastfed babies it is normal to go longer between poos, but not sure about formula :hugs:


----------



## Amy

Aww thanks sam he is amazing. glad your sorted with grace its so hard when there brn and you have to figure out there thing, jake loves being rocked to sleep and saying shhh haha works a dream unless he's hungry. he has woke up thru the night full of snot so im putting nose drops in and just trying to keep him happy its so hard when there both ill!!! 
shiv im sure cora will be fine as long as she's happy they usually say there ok. 
mummy maisy was not very cuddly only if she was tired. 
Jake is fully breast fed shiv so im hoping its just that but its so strange he aint pooped since wednesday!!! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Amy, nice to know Harry isn't unusual..you just can't help compare to your first can you? and i'm pretty sure Thomas would have been held all day if he could get away with it.


----------



## Amy

just cleaned my first explosive poop that ended up on jakes bum, legs, back, arm, face and all over me haha xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

urggghhh! don't you just love em'! :haha:


----------



## Shiv

Well you did want him to poo :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hey how are we all and little ones?

Harry is doing great but me not so good. Got to have an operation tomorrow due to them discovering retained placenta at a scan on friday. Which explains over 8 weeks of bleeding :(


----------



## hayley x

oh no you poor thing :( how will they get it out? I will be thinking of you, hope everything goes smoothly for you xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks hayley, i believe they have to dilate my cervix and then use a sucky thing/syringe but i only got told late friday over the phone that was the plan so i'll know more when i get there.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have to go in 12.30/1 but can't eat or drink this morning, don't think they realise how hard it is for someone who's anaemic and has a baby waking through out the night!
I NEED CAFFEINE AND FOOD TO FUNCTION!


----------



## Mamof1

Oh dear that sounds nasty. Hope everything goes ok xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

You wouldn't bloody believe it girls, my op was cancelled 15mins before!!It gets worse, the woman said to me but you can come in on wedneday and take some tablets and then go home to miscarry...um i've had a baby...its for a retained placenta.. then she says oh yes sorry! I really have no faith in them what so ever - what the hell are they going to do to me!:shrug:
Plus they have no slots for procedure under local so gotta have a general now which i really didn't want but have no choice.:cry:


----------



## Shiv

sorry they are being so rubbish, I hope you get it all sorted ASAP :hugs:


----------



## Mamof1

Bloody hell, they really know how to put you at ease dont they!...NOT xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mamof1 said:


> Bloody hell, they really know how to put you at ease dont they!...NOT xx

I know! and when i phoned back to speak to someone in charge - it was only the bloody woman i'd been speaking to earlier!


----------



## Mamof1

Are you feeling ok though? I was under the impression retained placenta was dangerous. Or is that just if the whole placenta is retained?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think your right yes, even just some of it left after doing some research on the net today. 
Well its hard to say if i feel well because i am anaemic from all the bleeding and sleep deprived but i think i am doing ok considering. :shrug: Found a thread on here where someone posted that it happened to her friend and she sued the hospital!


----------



## Mamof1

I would also look into some kind of legal proceedings, you dont know what damage it could have caused,not to mention the fact its made you anaemic, which makes you feel even crappier than you do!!. Hope you feel better soon x

Well Grace has her 6 week check today, although for some reason they have plotted her as 37weeks in the red book which means they will only plot her as 3 weeks old today :/


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks Mam i will, hope her check goes well today. Harry has his 1st injections later - hope he's ok :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: all

How is everyone doing? how's the lo's? 

can't believe how quickly its all going. Got my bfp a year ago tomorrow!
Harry's doing well, only issue is his birthmark which covers his eyelid so we saw a dermatologist on friday and now being referred to the eye doctor who will decide if it will/does affect his vision and then it will be back to the dermatologist again.

Also potty training Thomas, which is challenging shall we say!


----------



## Mamof1

Yoohoo!.

Glad your boys are doing well. Oooo potty training!! good luck with that haha.

Going ok here too, Grace has pretty bad silent reflux and had a issue with slow weight gain for afew weeks only gaining 1oz in 2 weeks....but has now gained nearly 1lb in 10 days lol. Shes still a dot though only 10lb 11oz and was 12 weeks yesterday hehe. Seen paed today who gave us the go ahead to introduce some solids for extra calories, but we are going to wait it out afew more weeks as she is taking alot more milk now. She sleeps right through aswell so we can't really complain. Daniel is like a hormonal teenager at the moment and there is alot of door slamming going on! urgh :( haha.


----------



## hayley x

:hi: was surprised to see this in my user CP :) 

I hope your appointment goes well and that his vision wont be affected at all. Potty training? argh I already dread that but know I'll have to do it soon, you'll have to give me some tips once hes fully 'trained'

Mam, Daisy was such a dot too. She also had reflux and was on domperidone and raniditine, it was such a headache timing all the meds to the requirements. Do you have bed blocks for her cot, I found they really helped Daisy. 

It was Alex's 3rd Birthday today and was probably his best one yet, we had a lovely day in the gorgeous sun :) It was Daisy and Finley's Christening yesterday which went just perfectly :cloud9:

Finley's is 6.5 months now - its crazy! he's in his own room, sleeping through, and eating whatever we eat, literally grabbing off our plates at times too :lol: He's such a lovely little boy, I'm so lucky!! He has 2 bottom teeth since 5 months but no more apparent yet!

xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nice to hear from you both :) 

ahh she is still so diddy Sam, but sounds like she's making up for it now :) Harry is following 50th centile for weight, so he's just an average size although people always say isn't he big! Not as big as Thomas he was always on at least 90th!
Glad she's sleeping well, makes it so much easier doesn't it to get through the day :)
omg teenagers! don't envy you, although i think teenage boys might be easier?

Happy birthday to Alex for yesterday, lovely time of the year for a christening.:)
Can't believe Fin is 6 1/2mths already, how time flies. ahh bless him 2 teeth already, how's he handling teething? Thomas was pretty miserable with his 1st 8, only after that did he cope well.


----------



## Mamof1

Hello girls. I miss you all!. How is everyone?

Well Grace is still pretty diddy and we had to start weaning rather early as she just will not tolerate milk or a bottle.

Here she is weighing in at 12lb 2oz at 17 weeks lol 
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/MENGRACE.jpg


----------



## hayley x

Aww shes gorgeous and is just like her 4d picture dont you think? How has she taken to weaning? Finley LOVES his food, hes like a mad man posessed as soon as he sees it :haha:

He're's my not so little boy, cant believe he's almost 8 months, well on his way to being 1 :cry:


----------



## Mamof1

OMG I cant believe how much he has grown!. I feel quite sad that our pregnancy journey is over :(. He is adorable, and a proper little boy now!. I think Grace has chubby cheeks like her 4d hehe. She has taken to weaning really well, we did it on the advice of a peadiatrician and dietician. Shes quite rough with everything, she kinda goes at the spoon like a animal lol and for some strange reason will not eat purees..only mashed food lol!.


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: everyone!

Can't believe how quickly all the babies are growing up! wow weaning already Sam, she sounds like she knows exactly what she wants already..your going to have your hands full i think!! :haha: and Finn looks so grown up. Lovely blue eyes :)

I'm hoping to hold off weaning for a bit longer, i weaned Thomas at 4mths so i think i just want to drag the baby stage out longer, if you know what i mean although saying that he's not ready yet and still content with just milk not a big eater like his big bro!
He was 15lbs at 16 weeks. He is a lovely baby though, really smiley and happy especially when he has a thumb or 2 to suck! :)

so is anyone feeling broody again...?!! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Harry the other day on his way to his 1st wedding! :cloud9:


----------



## Shiv

Aw all the babies are of course gorgeous. Doesn't Harry look smart!

Cora is 7 months now and has been weaning for a month, we are having allergies with food intolerances (we think), she has always had issues with dairy through my milk so she hasn't tried dairy yet and seems to be reacting badly to wheat (nasty poos, terrible trapped wind and has started waking in the night several times seemingly uncomfortable in the tummy region), so weaning is a bit of a mare and I am having to find lots of substitutes. Doctors are being no help so I am basically just doing what I think is right and hoping she outgrows her issues soon!

Other than that Cora is a happy girl, her growth slowed down after about 3 months (she was 14lbs at 12 weeks - chubber!) but now weighs 16.5 lbs at 7 months. She is tall though and is about 71cm long!


----------



## Mamof1

Aww Harry looks fab!!.

Shiv Cora looks bigger than 16.5lb! Maybe its her height :D.

Yup i feel broody, but to be honest Grace is abit of a nightmare compared to what Daniel was and my OH is not keen on having anymore now :( lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep broody here too! :haha: We've always said 3 or 4 though so...

Sorry to hear Grace is a bit of a nightmare..hope she gets easier soon hun, then maybe your be able to convince the oh! :winkwink:


----------



## Mamof1

Hello girls wondering how everyone is doing?

All ok here Grace is now weighing a dinky 16lb 9oz at & months haha. Eating well now she is down to one bottle a day, sleeping is terrible but hoping once her top teeth come in she sleeps better.


----------



## Shiv

Hello!

Aw Grace is so dinky and cute!
All is good here, Cora has finally started sleeping through again (she stopped at 6 months) although I bet I have just jinxed that. She weighs 20lbs at 10.5 months whcih considering she was over 9lbs at birth isn't really that much. She LOVES her food although is currently dairy, wheat and egg free. She does seem to be able to tolerate dairy through my millk now so fingers crossed whe I start trialling her with things when she turns one that her tummy will be more robust.

My main issue is her big sister who is far too rough with her, my days are spent shouting "gently" and "share" and "stop"!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hiya:

ahh bless, Harry was 18lb 5 a week or 2 ago. He is starting to enjoy food a bit more now but defo isn't like his brother! :haha:
He's desperate to start crawling, but just lays on his belly and flaps his arms and legs so isn't going to go anywhere just yet!
The hospital has discharged him regarding his birthmark, as it doesn't affect his vision. 

He has loads of teeth though, he's going to have a full set by 1 at this rate!.:haha: He cut bottom 2 together, and then 3 top teeth and a 4th top one will prob cut in the next week!

Shiv, Thomas is exactly the same with Harry but he seems to love it! I keep saying be gentle Thomas and Harry is smiling and giggling his head off! crazy baby! :haha:


----------



## Mamof1

Im so glad Daniel is older, although he still forgets shes just a baby. The novelty has worn off and he tends to say 'just goto sleep Grace' every half hour or so. Shiv have you done anything differently to get Cora to sleep through? we used have have a lovely baby who slept 10 hours, now we have a extremely over tired baby who wakes 8-9 times a night. Im so in need of a decent nights sleep!!


----------



## hayley x

:hi: so glad I popped on just now as I rarely do anymore! It's great to read how your babies are all doing, isn't it mad where the ear has gone?

Finn is 1 in just 3 weeks and 5 days (yes I am that excited haha). He sleeps 6.30-8.30 and atm is a dream baby, although he does tend to have each wonder week there is going and refuse to sleep! He's just becoming interested in the telly and now stands smacking it so I spend my day moving him away from it and he's straight back there! Thank god for a playpen haha! 

Daisy is a little younger than Thomas and sophia and she gives him cuddles and passes him toys but that's about it, it's quite a good gap I've found :) 

Finn has 7 teeth which is way more than Daisy had at this age, he is so different to Daisy! 

Xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

It's crazy Finn is nearly 1! how time flies!

Glad everything is going well Hayley, are you still thinking you will have 1 more?:winkwink:


----------



## hayley x

Nope definitely feel done now! It's just starting to get a bit easier now, never say never but cant see us havin more!

Daisy starts playschool next month :happydance: 2 afternoons just me and Finn a week :)

How about you? Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh fair enough, and there's still time if you do change your mind as you are younger than me! :haha:
I think we'll have 1 or 2 more yes. I'm not as broody as i was say 4mths ago but it wouldn't be until the middle of next year anyway! 

That will be nice to have some 1 on 1 time with Finn :) Thomas doesn't go until Jan when he will do 2 mornings and 2 afternoons.


----------



## Shiv

Sophia is starting pre-school in 3 weeks, she will do two mornings a week until Christmas and then we will reassess to see if we want to up her hours. I will obvioulsy cry but she is more than ready.


----------



## Mamof1

Daniel started high school last week, and seems strangely more grown up in just a week of being there :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

They grow up too quick, don't they hun x


----------



## Shiv

Sophia started pre-school this morning and I swear she was different when she got home - more cheeky!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Have got that to look forward to/dread in Jan for Thomas! Did she like it Shiv?


----------



## hayley x

Daisy started last week, she loves it, keeps asking to go again :cloud9: feels like she should be going to school next year but she still has 2 years, maybe it's cause Alex should be going next september??

It's Finley's birthday on Wednesday I'm so excited, he's turning into such a loving little boy, he loves his cuddles and is growing some lovely blonde hair like Daisy, but don't think he'll be as curly!! Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, 1st birthdays already that's crazy! what have you planned? 
we did a big party for Thomas's but we said we're just have a little party at our house for close friends and family for Harry, particurly as it's so close to Christmas.

ahh Daisy and Thomas will be going to big school at same time then, he just can't start pre-school till Jan as they don't accept them until the term after they turn 3 :(


----------



## Shiv

Sophia LOVED it, she didn't want to come home haha. She will only have a year of pre-school before she goes to infants as she is so young in her year.

WE won't be doing much for Cora's birthday, just a family day, we will probably take her swimming because she loves it, cook her favourite dinner (a toss up between salmon or pasta pesto) and i will have to try to bake her a dairy/egg/gluten free birthday cake!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh bless her, didn't realise she was intolerent to all those things. Sounds like a lovely day :thumbup:


----------

